#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-05-16
<dniMretsaM> hey peeps
<ronnoc> good evening ppl
<jgould> Evening
<ronnoc> jgould: what's happening tonight? Anything good?
<jgould> I just woke up from a nap... Now to contunue setting up Linux on my MacBook as my primary OS.  I may need to do a complete wipe and install for that to work the way I want...
<Cheri703> I'm doing virus removal on my friend's computer
<jgould> Tell the computer to stop letting other kids stick thier hands in it's mouth...
<ronnoc> jgould: Good luck. I've never owned anything Apple. Not necessarily by councious choice, just never worked out that way
<jgould> Ok, a 20GB OS X partition sounds good...
<ronnoc> Cheri703: I do that constantly at work
<jgould> This could very well be the last Apple Computer I own...
<canthus13> jgould: You undrank the koolaid?
<ronnoc> lol why's that?
<jgould> Mainly an OS issue that Apple claims is 'normal' And the system seems more reliable under Linux (not a surprise there...) My next machine will be from System76
<canthus13> Good choice.  System76 seems to have great build quality, and everyone, including their sales people know the machines inside and out.
<canthus13> (Everyone I've talked to, anyway... We had them at our booth at OLF...)
<jgould> I would get this machine: http://www.system76.com/product_info.php?cPath=28&products_id=106
<ronnoc> yea my next lappy will be from them. I build my own PC's though.
<canthus13> I'd prefer the serval pro.
<canthus13> But weight isn't a big consideration for me.
<jgould> Desktops are a little easier to work with.  My server is a PowerSpec box from Microcenter with an add in SATA card...  It works like a charm
<canthus13> I lurve my laptop. :)
<jgould> The Lumur weighs in at a pound less than my MacBook. but part of that is my MacBook was hallowed out of a solid block of Aluminum...
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> Explains part of the ridiculous price.
<jgould> structurally, you can't break this thing (unless you have a torch...) I'm not sure how well the unibody would protect the insides in a fall, but I know a friend that had her MBP pulled off her desk at school (by the magsafe adaptor, no less) that hit the ground and dented the machine...
<jgould> I think that the sudden stop would still be a jolt
<ronnoc> My phone's that way lol. That's why I refuse to give it up.
<jgould> it must only call people
 * Cheri703 sounds weird because of cold, but: http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/node/43
<ronnoc> nah it does everything. Funny thing is, it was a replacement for my (company issued!!) palm treo that my sister had loaned me, but it really is unbreakable. screen's too small to be useful for anything on the web, though.
<Cheri703> o/ ronnoc via identi.ca :)
<ronnoc> Cheri703: Loading into Amarok now :)
<Cheri703> heh, forgive me if I'm awkward sounding...I hate doing stuff like this -_-
<ronnoc> Cheri703: I'm sure you did awesome!
<Cheri703> ha, talk to me after you listen to it :)
<canthus13> Cheri703: You sound fine... Well, other than sounding like you have your thumbs up your nose. ;)
<Cheri703> >.< thanks canthus13
<Cheri703> yeah, I'm stuffy still
<ronnoc> lol. I subscribed, so it's downloading the last 5 episodes (among others). So it'll be a few before I get to it.
<ronnoc> though yours will be the 1st I listen to :)
<Cheri703> kk
<jgould> ok... MacOS is reinstalled on a 20GB partition,  leaving 300GB for Linux
<canthus13> Heh.
<ronnoc> an appropriate ratio, for sure
<ronnoc> :)
<jgould> Given how much time I spend in Linux versus MacOS, yes
<ronnoc> I had to boot into XP today, for a moment, and .. wow. It felt so clunky and foreign. I smiled and re-booted. lol.
 * canthus13 kept Win7 on a 30GB partition 'til his warranty ran out.
<canthus13> After that, there was no reason to have it.
<jgould> I need the Mac OS for firmware updates...  that's the only reason it gets 20GB...
<jgould> Is there anything special that the 'USA-Macintosh' keyboard layout gets me that I don't already have?
<ronnoc> Cheri703: What was your impression of the representation of Kubuntu at UDS?
<Cheri703> there was a fair bit of it, I wasn't in too many of the sessions involving it, but there was a good chunk
<ronnoc> Cheri703: I'm kind of excited about the potential of (maybe?) Ubuntu and Kubuntu people working more together with Unity's basis evolving towards QT. Right now, we can't even get a working Ubuntu One in Kubuntu. But things seem to be looking up lately.
<Cheri703> yeah, there was a LOT of Qt stuff there, and Qt people there too
<Cheri703> so...
<Cheri703> who knows
<jgould> any represnsentation from lubuntu?
<ronnoc> yepp. we'll see
<Cheri703> yeah, there was a whole session on whether they'll become an official "flavor" and the answer was yes :)
<jgould> Yay!  I like Lubuntu.
<jgould> right now, I'm installing the alternate install CD to build this thing the way I want it
<jgould> My server install is using close to a GB of RAM?  970Mb total, 955 used...  that sounds kind of high
<canthus13> jgould: Depends.  How much of it is buffers? (free -m)
<jgould> buffers 226, cached 667
<canthus13> buffers and cache use up most available memory, but don't really count against the total.
<canthus13> They get freed up when programs need more memory.
<jgould> if I install from the alternate CD, shouldn't I get a choice over what gets installed?  I don't want Unity (or gnome for that matter...)
<canthus13> Hmm... Not sure.
<ronnoc> Cheri703: Upgrade to business class. lol. +1.
<Cheri703> heh
<Cheri703> this was my first time leaving the country
<ronnoc> really? you could have picked a shorter 1st time trip. lol.
<ronnoc> Hawaii would be no sweat for you now :)
<canthus13> Cheri703: Never even been to Canada?
 * jgould now wonders how to get a minimal install cd...
<Cheri703> nope
<Cheri703> heh, yeah ronnoc
<Cheri703> it was crazy
<canthus13> jgould: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ronnoc> Cheri703: Very well done
<Cheri703> thanks. I was anxious about it
<jgould> canthus13: I had actually had just navigated to the mini.iso on the cdimage server
<ronnoc> Cheri703: are you shy by nature?
<Cheri703> it's weird
 * jgould would have never guessed
<Cheri703> I'm ok with one on one, or even like a few people in a large gathering type of thing (I did perfectly fine at the "meet n greet" and such) I don't like having a lot of people looking at/listening to me at once...
<Cheri703> like public speaking...I *can* do it, but I feel all weird/anxious about it, hate having my picture taken, etc
<Cheri703> dunno
<ronnoc> Cheri703: I think that's called "Stage fright" and it's insanely common :)
<Cheri703> well, it varies in intensity
<jgould> I hate having things in my pockets, is that normal?  (I've almost taken to carrying a purse...)
<Cheri703> I love pockets, but I carry too much stuff these days
<Cheri703> jgould: fanny pack :D or nerd holster
<ronnoc> yes I meant to say that - it's a pretty broad brush. FWIW one could never tell from the podcast though. so...well done!
<Cheri703> ah, ok, thanks :)
<Cheri703> jgould: http://www.thinkgeek.com/brain/whereisit.cgi?t=holster&x=0&y=0
<Cheri703> :D
<jgould> I would look really funny at work with that... My solution is phone on the hip, some pens and my keys in my pocket. Taht's it
<Cheri703> heh, yeah, I find the nerd holsters ridiculous (hence my calling them nerd holsters)
<Cheri703> do you / can you carry a laptop bag?
 * canthus13 carries a laptop backpack.
<jgould> Yes, I do.  It's a backpack that holds everything.  (and may, depending on if work issues me a laptop, gain a laptop...)
<Cheri703> need to reboot, back in a minute
<jgould> see how she is... ;)
<Cheri703> just restarted x, hopefully that solved the issue
<jgould> what issue?
<jgould> I thought that was how you fixed things in Windows...
<Cheri703> my audio gets crappy sometimes, like crackly and weird
<Cheri703> my desktop does it too sometimes, right after a reboot, audio is weird, if I reboot again, it's fine
<jgould> Mine's done that
<ronnoc> can't say mine has
<jgould> It was the Mac Mini...  (Which is fully supported out of hte box now. XD
 * jgould orders a pizza
 * ronnoc is thinking we need a kubuntu podcast :D
<Cheri703> you are probably more than welcome to talk about kubuntu on it
<jgould> Heh
<jgould> We need a Lubuntu podcast as well... XD
<Cheri703> start one!
<jgould> I had a coworker ask me once why I carried so much stuff on  my belt...  I told her that I really didn't carry that much (it was my phone and keys...)
<jgould> I dont' know the first thing about podcasting
<ronnoc> Cheri703: That might be a good start
<Cheri703> nor do I
<ronnoc> I don't think it's too hard
<jgould> I know you talk, but beyond that, I know nothing.
<ronnoc> technology-wise
<jgould> You want to know an option that I think is awesome for the machines from System76: You can buy a car adaptor~
<canthus13> Heh. Dell has that, too.. of course, dell will try to sell you everything on the site as you go out the door...
<jgould> I know
<jgould> O.o  My new install downloaded a package called "Command-not-found"
<canthus13> jgould: heh. that was odd the first time I saw it...
<canthus13> It's the program that suggests packages if you type something that's not installed.
<jgould> That's what I just thought it was
<jgould> Ok, I've been wearing glasses for 28 years,  you would think that I would know not to touch the lenses by now...
<canthus13> Heh.
<jgould> Just saying
<jgould> ok,  the damn pizza needs to show up
<jgould> hmmm.  I get Grub, but no boot...
<Cheri703> my brother was having grub problems
<jgould> Maybe he should go find some grub then... ;)
 * jgould scratches his head
<canthus13> my lawn has grub problems. :/
<jgould> Your computer is spreading to your lawn?
<canthus13> Heh. my grass has huge dead spots from grubs eating the roots.
<ronnoc> sounds like a Mac....
 * jgould pokes ronnoc in the side
<canthus13> Heh.
 * ronnoc points to the "spreading to the lawn" part :p
<jgould> Heh
<jgould> I didnt' set up my network and it still works... O.o
<ronnoc> I'm listening to The Shaft Podcast (about the indie game Minecraft) right now. Must be a podcast kind of night. anyone here ever tried the game?
<canthus13> ronnoc: It's boring to me. :/  Several guys at work are nuts about it, though.
<jgould> I've looked at it, but nothing else
<jgould> could be farmville
<ronnoc> i was bored at first...but then it hit me. now I love it.
<ronnoc> 2 million people so far play this game that was totally indie and made by one guy. pretty darn amazing IMO.
<jgould> ok, reisntalled grub, now lets see if it will work.
<ronnoc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zTtwXQ5PJM <--- gives you an idea of what can be done, if interested
<ronnoc> jgould: good luck
<jgould> now for the fun part: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<jgould> XD
<jgould> and we're up
<canthus13> that was quick.
<jgould> it's still downloading, but that's progress over a few minutes ago
<jgould> I have two diffrent passwords on three diffrent machiens that I own...  This needs resolved...
<ronnoc> wb
<jgould> ok,  taht was nice
<jgould> stupid router
<canthus13> eh?
<jgould> the router hiccuped and took out the network
 * canthus13 <3 his dd-wrt
<jgould> The current router is an apple Airport extreme taht everythign seems to knock off the air...
<canthus13> Airports seem to hate non-mac equipment...
<jgould> I *have* mac equipment
<Cheri703> hehe
<canthus13> Heh.
<jgould> I think it's all these AT&T Uverse boxes around us
 * canthus13 hates dealing with Airports. Some idiot can have an airport, 2 macs, and a windows box.  If the windows box won't talk to the airport, it's OUR fault, not the almighty apple hardware that can do no wrong... :/
<canthus13> jgould: Get rid of Uvers. :)
<canthus13> +e
<jgould> I don't hve Uverse
<jgould> look at my hostname
<canthus13> Ah. :)
<jgould> I had Uverse, but they wouldn't give me the speed I was paying for...
<canthus13> TWC is almost as bad from what I've heard.  We get U-verse refugees all the time, and TWC refugees from our overbuild areas.
<canthus13> From what I understand, the bandwidth from U-Verse goes towards all your services, so if you turn on a TV, you lose part of your bandwidth.  If you have 5 TVs tuned to 5 channels, you lose nearly all your bandwidth.
<jgould> makes sense.  We only had internet
<jgould> What all does the 'adminstrator' account type give you access to if you go to users and groups under the system menu?
<jgould> Ok... Why can't I grant administrative access to something..
<canthus13> jgould: because you're not admin?
 * Cheri703 has a headache :(
<jgould> I'm getting a headache
<canthus13> Cheri703: Go to bed, catch up on sleep. :/
<jgould> I tried setting my self to admin... that didn't help
<Cheri703> I should, yes, but husband is playing a game with "teamspeak" and thus is noisy and annoying
<canthus13> Cheri703: Start a massive torrent, hog all the bandwidth.
<Cheri703> and I am probably going to try to sleep in recliner tonight (having acid reflux issues).
<canthus13> ..or block the ports for teamsleep.
<canthus13> ...speak.
<Cheri703> hehe I have at least one running, but I'm leaning toward speed vs quantity
<jgould> teamsleep XD
<jgould> I'm tempted to do a no no and add my user account to the root groups
<canthus13> hard to sleep with a whole team in teh bed.. ;)
<jgould> 0s
<jgould> XD
<ronnoc> heh
<Cheri703> he says he'll be quiet, we'll see
<canthus13> Stuff a sock in  his mouth.
<Cheri703> the one thing I don't like about transmission: no option for queuing torrents, in utorrent you could have it run them consecutively...transmission is either running or paused
<Cheri703> ok, well, looks like there's an update available, perhaps now it can :)
<canthus13> Cheri703: You can set priorities. (Well, on individual files, anyway...)
<Cheri703> you can on the torrents, but still not a "only do one at a time, and then run the next upon completion)
<canthus13> that reminds me.. I need to get more familiar with rtorrent.
<ronnoc> Cheri703: KTorrent can due that. It's Queue Manager is it's own section. Doubt you want KDE apps on your machine though :p
<Cheri703> I have like ONE and I have all of the assorted kde stuff, though I am planning to play with quassel at some point
<Cheri703> I think this newer version has something for queuing
<Cheri703> am looking
<ronnoc> well if you already have all the kde-libs, might as well try all your options out to see what you like ;)
<Cheri703> true, but I like my web interface for transmission
<ronnoc> quassel has a client-server option I want to set up soon
<Cheri703> yeah, that's what is attractive to me
<ronnoc> and ktorrent has a web interface as a plugin that just needs enabled to use
<ronnoc> i'm not sure, but my suspicion is that Quassel needs compiled from source to enable the stand-alone backend. no big deal though.
<Cheri703> so I realized that on the machine I do my downloads, I didn't have the kde stuff, but it's ok, because if I do quassel, I'll need it anyway
<Cheri703> ronnoc: I'm looking for this web plugin but not finding it
<Cheri703> that is VERY important to me
<Cheri703> ah, found it
<ronnoc> unexpected reboot >.<
<Cheri703> I found the plugin
<Cheri703> did find one thing I don't like about the web interface...
<Cheri703> can't upload multiple torrents at once
<Cheri703> have to do them all individually
<ronnoc> for which client?
<Cheri703> ktorrent
<Cheri703> also it won't let me set upload limit to 0
<ronnoc> hmmm I never spent a whole lot of time in the web interface TBH
<ronnoc> just to check on the status of already running torrents on occasion
<Cheri703> since I run all of my downloads to my server, I use the web interface to add from my netbook...pretty much exclusively
<ronnoc> ahh well, that certainly makes sense
<Cheri703> and like tonight, I was gone so I have 16 torrents to add...it gets tedious and time consuming to add each one individually vs click, shift click, open
<Cheri703> and done
<Cheri703> :( web interface also doesn't show time remaining
 * jgould cusses
<ronnoc> sounds like it's fairly minimal then...
<Cheri703> yeah, I'm going to keep looking for other options
<jgould> Hmm...  How do I amke eth0 a managed interface
<jgould> never mind.  The almighty google helped
<ronnoc> Cheri703: there is an option in the settings to watch a certain folder for torrents to start - could thatbe of help?
<ronnoc> it's the "Scan Folder" plug-in
<Cheri703> not if the folder is on my netbook
<Cheri703> when using transmission, I download torrent files locally then add via webui to desktop download
<ronnoc> gotcha. why so many torrents (if I can ask)
 * Cheri703 doesn't have cable
<Cheri703> generally it's only a few per day, but I was gone for a week
 * ronnoc ronnoc nods in an understanding motion
<ronnoc> oops. no there's not two of me -.-
<jgould> are you sure?
<ronnoc> hmm.. that's like asking if I'm sure I'm awake right now. i think so...but it's impossible to prove :)
<jgould> Heh
<jgould> Hmm... Turning on the driver for the trackpad disables it
<Cheri703> I'm now trying "deluge" it's pretty sweet
<Cheri703> has some of the missing features from both ktorrent and transmission
<Cheri703> and the webui is VERY comprehensive
<ronnoc> in the repo's? if so I might give it a shot.
<Cheri703> no, but you can download from their site or add the ppa (I went the ppa route)
<Cheri703> http://deluge-torrent.org/
 * jgould is about to pull his hair out
<ronnoc> thx Cheri I'll give it a go tomorrow. I'm out tonight. Sweet dreams all!
<jgould> I need a machine that was not built by apple to run Ubuntu on...
<Cheri703> jgould: I saw TONS of mac laptops at UDS
<Cheri703> so it can be done...
<Cheri703> what issues are you having?
<jgould> Now (this is a new issue in 20 something installs) on a MBP 8,1 Enabling the multitouch driver for the trackpad acutally disables it...
<jgould> heh: Note: when you run into problems, please think for a moment, before asking. e.g. when ubuntu says, that it doesn't know "git", than that is something you can probably figure out without asking questions here...
<Cheri703> hehe
<Cheri703> well, good luck, tomorrow if I have a bit of time (tons to do), I will lend my google fu to the cause
<jgould> You have good google fu
<jgould> I take it that you are heading to bed?
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> my brain hurts
<jgould> Ok
<Cheri703> ttyl
<jgould> Get some sleep so you can share UDS stuff with us!
<jgould> Night
<Derath-Srvr> hi all
<Cheri703> running the upgrade to 10.10 on desktop...normally I'd do a clean install, but really don't want to deal with re-setup if avoidable
<canthus13> Cheri703: I like 10.10... I wish it was an LTS. :(
<canthus13> (aside from the minor annoyance of having to switch to a usable theme, it's pretty decent.. although my old wireless card developed a slight hiccup in 10.10)
<Cheri703> yeah, I keep running into things I want to install updated versions of, and I have to update HUGE swaths of dependencies :/
<Cheri703> so giving up on 10.04
<Cheri703> I tried to upgrade when it came out, but it didn't support my video card...that's been resolved, so no real reason holding me back other than apathy
<canthus13> I don't really trust upgrades.
<Cheri703> well, I mean I tried to install 10.10, from scratch
<Cheri703> I generally do clean installs, but...figured I'd try, why not? if I'm going to be reinstalling anyway, might as well give this a shot first
<Cheri703> oh, also: probably going to do post office tomorrow, unless a sudden wave of "OMG I WANT TO BE ON MY FEET DOING THINGS!" hits me (not likely...post office requires a fair bit of walking, and my feet are still tired
<canthus13> Cheri703: My wife upgraded from karmic to lucid, had all sorts of weird little issues.
<canthus13> The biggest one being a total loss of video when switching users...
<Cheri703> yeah, I did in the past, but *shrug* I only use this machine for very specific things: torrents, movies, gnucash, maaaaybe quassel-core at some point
<Cheri703> that's pretty much it
<thafreak> What'd I miss
<thafreak> Sooo....I guess for this class  I'm taking this summer, I have to design instructional material on a topic I'm interested in
<thafreak> and then teach it to some one
<thafreak> I'm thinking, an intro to linux course....
<thafreak> and I could possibly teach it at one of the ubuntu hours...
<thafreak> Are there any specific topics or areas people seem to be interested in?
 * Derath-Srvr shrugs
<Derath-Srvr> I'm already teaching an intro to linux class (basically the first half of the Linux+ exam)
<canthus13> thafreak: How to stop people from blackmailing you with nude pictures while you were drunk that one time.
<canthus13> thafreak: Or, more seriously, how to use aircrack to recover your WEP key.
<MarkDude> Hello Ohio.
 * MarkDude was wondering about how you folks started your podcast
<paultag> MarkDude: smk does that stuff
<paultag> MarkDude: also hai :)
<Cheri703> hey MarkDude
<MarkDude> Hello Cheri703 paultag
<canthus13> MarkDude: Pick up a mic, hit record. :)
<MarkDude> Well thats about where I am
<MarkDude> we were thinking of using Ustream and posting to youtube also
<canthus13> Hmm... Which one is it that's a bit like cakewalk? Audacity or audacious?
<MarkDude> We applied for the Youtube special-ass-we-are-a-nonprofit-streaming-specialness
<canthus13> Audacity.
<MarkDude> Audacity rocks- and is good for making ringtones
<MarkDude> paultag, I read your post on being disappointed by Canonical- what was the reaction to it?
<MarkDude> It was very good and concise
<paultag> MarkDude: mostly positive
<paultag> MarkDude: Bacon's calling me today to talk about it
<MarkDude> lo
<MarkDude> lol
<canthus13> mmmm... bacon...
<paultag> MarkDude: we'll see anyway
<MarkDude> Count the number of times- he says the words, rocks, rockin' , and the word dude
<MarkDude> Its like a drinking game
<paultag> haha
<paultag> I'll keep a tally
<MarkDude> He lives like 10 minutes away from me- its amazing how quickly he has his own following from the locals
<MarkDude> I know the comparison is not perfect- but you can include the F word and how they are decent about rewarding helper peoples
<paultag> MarkDude: sure
<MarkDude> Your point on shirts was very true- they have vaalue beyond their normal worth
<paultag> MarkDude: I had a better idea :)
<MarkDude> Just like the whole getting a shirt in your size
<paultag> it's actually mostly kickass
<paultag> it has like 4 ways of being awesome
 * MarkDude wears medium- does not like L or XL shirts- 
<MarkDude> Make sure to ask him if he will be doing a heavy metal show in Ohio anytime soon- since he wont- you will be off the hook
<MarkDude> :)
<paultag> haha
<paultag> ohio, the land of heavy metal
<Derath-Srvr> Mark: we have the same drinking game with paul and the f-bomb :)
<paultag> truf!
<paultag> I do let loose with that guy
<Derath-Srvr> you should see when we grep'd jacob's log files at the Meetup
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: oh christ, really?
<paultag> ugh, now I need to check this
<Derath-Srvr> lol Yeah
<Derath-Srvr> granted, goes back to 2008 or so...
<paultag> mine are not as long, I only have a few months
<paultag> bug it'll be a cool sample
<paultag> wow!
<paultag> that's actually pretty cool
<paultag> grep fuck . -R  | grep \<paultag | wc -l
<paultag> 100
<Derath-Srvr> close to about 150?
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<paultag> Ah, shit
<paultag> grep fuck . -R  | grep \<paultag | wc -l
<paultag> 101
<Derath-Srvr> make that 101
<Derath-Srvr> make that 102
<paultag> that includes PMs
<paultag> so I guess that's a bit skewed
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<Derath-Srvr> grep my smirks...
<paultag> Hold on a sec
<Derath-Srvr> since someone pointed that out lol
<paultag> grep fuck . -R  | wc -l
<paultag> 709
<paultag> That means that I have accounted for 1/7th of all swearing i've seen on IRC
<Derath-Srvr> LMAO!
<Derath-Srvr> Unless there's someone with a higher count, that still puts you on top
<paultag> #winning
<paultag> $ grep :\) . -R  | grep \<paultag | wc -l
<paultag> 897
<paultag> That's kinda interesting. I do :) a lot
<paultag> $ grep :\) . -R  | wc -l
<paultag> 24302
<paultag> Oh christ, guess not
<Derath-Srvr> hehe
<paultag> I've seen 24,000 smilies on IRC
<paultag> Holy shit, batman!
<paultag> Oh wait! This is not counting channels I'm voiced in!
<paultag> Hold on, that fuck count is way low
<Cheri703> so I'm going to disconnect my quassel client, and reconnect with quasseldroid, this'll be interesting
<Derath-Srvr> Hmmm... wonder if someone has a python script to pull stats on things like this...
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: Oh, I'm sure :)
<paultag> Oh wait, I had one for here
<paultag> Oh poop. He's gone.
<paultag> Oh well
<Derath-Srvr> ?
<canthus13> Fuckkk.... nmap comprehensive scans are sloooooow.
<paultag> $ grep fuck . -R | grep paultag\> | wc -l
<paultag> 354
<canthus13> paultag: most of them you.
<paultag> that's the real count
<canthus13> oh. all of them you.  HOw many total?
<paultag> canthus13: 709
<canthus13> Wow. almost exactly half. :)
<paultag> .499 :)
<paultag> that's not bad at all
<Cheri703> bah, phone is being dumb
<Derath-Srvr> Half of all that you have seen have been from you... hmmm
<MarkDude> :)We are not really allowed to swear in Ubuntu Cali
<Derath-Srvr> Our bot has vanished to give those warnings ;)
<MarkDude> Heck its Cali- so it is a bit PC
<Derath-Srvr> iirc, all channels are supposed to be "profanity free"... or at least reasonably so...
<MarkDude> Courtney was at a meeting- got offended at how her language was limited, her quit message was *later bitches*
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<MarkDude> Quoting my Mom- no less
<Derath-Srvr> bbiab
<MarkDude> We have an off topic channel now- its confusing to have channels I can swear in - and make bad jokes- every so often - I will confuse the channels
<MarkDude> And hilarity ensues
 * MarkDude has a George Carlin view on swearing
<canthus13> MarkDude: Heh. Most of the kids that show up in channels seem to have way worse language than me.
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> These kids nowadays- with their ouchie words
<MarkDude> and their rule 34- scary shit
<canthus13> MarkDude: Rule 34! :D
<paultag> oh booo
 * canthus13 demands it for Kurig Coffee makers. NAO!
<paultag> oh jeez
<canthus13> heh.
<canthus13> paultag: Speaking of which... Any progress on the linux powered coffee pot?
<paultag> canthus13: http://cupoporn.wordpress.com/2011/03/16/keurig-coffee/
<paultag> canthus13: nosir, i've not found one yet
<canthus13> MarkDude: I confuse #ubuntu-offtopic and ##club-ubuntu on occasion. I'm surprised I haven't been banned from -offtopic yet.
<canthus13> paultag: THat particular coffee pot crashes almost as often as windows.
<paultag> canthus13: hahaha
<MarkDude> lol
<canthus13> my wife has one.  It'll lock up and you have to pull the water tank, unplug it for 15 minutes, plug it back in, then put the tank back in.... sometimes you have to reseat the tank again after that procedure.
<canthus13> yay... lunchtime.
 * MarkDude would get mad with rebooting my coffee
<MarkDude> give me my go-juice NOW
<Derath-Srvr> back
<Derath-Srvr> Rule 34?
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: if it exists, there is porn of it. That's rule 34
<Derath-Srvr> Ah
<paultag> it's never been proven wrong :)
<Derath-Srvr> First I've heard of it
<paultag> you just have to ask the right people
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: it's an internet classic
<Derath-Srvr> ewwww,,,
<MarkDude> Its sooo wrong
<paultag> http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/rule-34#.TdFzSqXaUbw
 * MarkDude is glad his childhood did not have this stuff
<paultag> http://xkcd.com/305/
<MarkDude> I mean we had cave paintings- and black and white movies
<paultag> MarkDude: mine did :)
<MarkDude> once talkies came out- that was great
<MarkDude> Know Your meme is freaking great
<MarkDude> Their funniest was the magnets deal- http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/fcking-magnets-how-do-they-work
<canthus13> Cheri703: Forget afghanistan.. I think I can get sully into the cockpit of a B-1 bomber. :)
<Cheri703> heh
<canthus13> Cheri703: A high school buddy of mine flies one out of Dyess AFB in texas...
<Cheri703> very cool
<Cheri703> I will try to get to the post office tomorrow
<canthus13> cool.
<canthus13> blargh.  Armitage isn't showing the hosts detected by nmap. :/
<canthus13> ...wrong channel.
<Derath-Srvr> canthus13: out of curosity, what's friend's first name? I know a pilot out there as well
<canthus13> Rick
<Derath-Srvr> lol Well, not him... lol
<Derath-Srvr> although it's interesting, that we know 2 diff pilots out there
<canthus13> Your guy fly B-1s?
<Derath-Srvr> Yep
<Derath-Srvr> Brian
<canthus13> Hmm. Dyess is the main B-1 base in the US.
<Derath-Srvr> If Rick says no, I can see if I can ask Brian to take a pic...
<Derath-Srvr> True, didn't think of it that way, I knew there were only like 3 bases they sat in... but knew Dyess was main
<canthus13> They also fly out of Diego Garcia in the Indian Ocean... Which is where most of the bombing runs in Afghanistan are launched from... and I believe they also have a sizable base in Guam.
 * Derath-Srvr shrugs
<thafreak> http://kaizer.se/wiki/kupfer/
<thafreak> a gnome do type clone, but in python instead of mono
<canthus13> ...why does my media server show an open afp port?
<deejoe> for great Apple justice?
<canthus13> I'm just curious.  I built this server with a debian netinst and installed a base system.  I don't recall installing afpd, and have no need for it. How do I find out what installed it?
<dmcglone> sut up
 * canthus13 can't imagine nfs depending on it...
<canthus13> sut up?
<dniMretsaM> hi guys
<Cheri703> hi
<dniMretsaM> sup?
<Cheri703> not much
<canthus13> I'm gonna start calling him Flash.
<Cheri703> he's....interesting
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-05-17
<Cheri703> confession: I am far too amused by the domino's pizza tracker...
<canthus13> em: I'm creeped out by it.
<canthus13> If it actually tracks drivers, you can deduce about how much cash the driver is carrying....
<Cheri703> it doesn't track drivers, it tracks pizza preparation
<Cheri703> though it hasn't moved for a while, so I'm doubting its accuracy
<Cheri703> grr...originally it said 25-35 minutes (on the ordering page) and the thing just said it was put in the oven 5 minutes ago (which was at the 25 minute mark)...so unless it gets here in the next 7 minutes, I'm going to be annoyed
 * Cheri703 is hongreh
<jgould> Damn AEP
<Cheri703> happy tummy, ate dinner :)
<canthus13> Whee... Linux malware kits are on the way.
<canthus13> should be easy enough to grab someone's admin password.  pop up an update 'window' on a web page that looks right.  When you click update and enter your password, they've got ya.
<TheErk> Greetings Programs!
<Cheri703> hola TheErk
<TheErk> Cheri
 * jgould grumbles
<canthus13> eh?
<jgould> I hate AEP
<jgould> They finally turned our power back on and I've been running around for an hour trying to get things working again...
<jgould> Also, my trackpad is driving me crazy
<dmcglone1> whats up everyone
<Cheri703> not a ton
<Cheri703> getting used to quassel
<Cheri703> and watching army wives :D hehe yes, I'm being a girl at the moment
<dmcglone1> I'm installing Kopete right now, empathy is just crap
<dmcglone1> I'm looking for a client that supports google talk, IRC, AIM and Yahoo
<Cheri703> pidgin
<dmcglone1> I didn't think it supported google talk :-/ Maybe I was wrong
<dmcglone1> Yeah, it doesn't support video chat
<Cheri703> I think it does
<jgould> Gah! Where is all of this lag coming from?
<dmcglone1> couple months ago, I tried and I read somewhere they don't plan on integrating video chat into it
<Cheri703> hmm...hang on
<Cheri703> I'm 90% sure it's supported
<TheErk> What is wrong with Empathy?
<jgould> I'm going to go get dinner... I'll be back
<dmcglone1> when I sign on, it will not let me into an IRC room until I quit empathy and start again, also if I resize the window and type sentences long  than the window the window just grows and grows and grows unless I hit ctrl + enter to start a new line
<dmcglone1> In short, it's just plain crappy to use
<jrgifford> .join #ubuntu-forrst
<dmcglone1> and my  hunch about kopete was right, it doesn't support IRC yet! grrrrrr
<Cheri703> dmcglone1: technically it does support it, it's iffy though (video)
<dmcglone1> it's bad :-/
<Cheri703> I use the in-browser chat on my gmail page if I need video/audio
<Cheri703> it's just easier than trying to have a client that supports it natively
<dmcglone1> empathy does a darn good job at it, I'm just fed up with it's quirks. I guess I'll have to learn to live with them
<dmcglone1> I can't stand having 50 m‎illion things in 50 million places, I guess I'm just as quirky as empathy :-)
<jgould> I wish I could figure out how to switch audio devices when I want my USB headset to work rather than the internal stuff on my MacBook
<jgould> Really?  the AEP supervisor works in Oklahoma?
<Cheri703> jgould: open up the sound settings
<Cheri703> input tab
<Cheri703> you can change it there
<jgould> I'm runnign Lubuntu... I'll have to find that
<Cheri703> ah, k
<jgould> I hate AEP
<jgould> they have a monoply, and apparently the utilities indrusty is the only indrusty still allowed to have them...
<jgould> ok... so I'm about to nix Lubuntu and go back to Xubuntu. (I'm indecisive...  Maybe I'm really a female... ;))
<canthus13> jgould: Careful... Cheri703 might tear your lungs out for that comment... :)
<Cheri703> ha, some of the most indecisive people I know are men
<jgould> I didn't mean it in a bad way. Heh.
<jgould> I think men are actually worse than women
<Cheri703> and heck, if you're so indecisive you don't know if you're male or female, that sounds like an incredibly specific problem ;D
<jgould> (see I can redeem my self)
<jgould> LOL Cheri703
<Cheri703> :D
<jgould> Perhaps I should show up at UH in a skirt... XD
<Cheri703> that is 100% up to you...
<jgould> There is no way I'm the only transgendered Ubunter. :)
<Cheri703> anyone of any persuasion or style of dress (barring random body parts hanging out that no one wants to see) is welcome at least at the mansfield ones :)
<Cheri703> absolutely not jgould
<Cheri703> there are lots of folks of various persuasions
 * canthus13 hangs an elbow out...
<Cheri703> EW GROSS canthus13!! YOU PERV
<jgould> I wouldn't have anything hanging out
<Cheri703> hehe, jgould you just reminded me of a line from some movie "how do you guys manage the tuck?!" "oh honey, ice cubes and tape"
<canthus13> Cheri703: Eh? Have some respect! It's incredibly difficult to bend myself into a position like this!
<jgould> Heh
<jgould> I miss my polo that had Tux on it
<jgould> I need to get a new one
<jgould> is there not a traceroute for ipv4 anymore?
<Cheri703> So I think I'm going to buy a nook...just waiting to hear what the announcement on may 24 might be...and decide whether to wait for whatever it might be, or pull the trigger on the one that's been around since 2009
<jgould> I have a Sony PRS-505
<jgould> Hmm... Where did I put my Xubuntu disk...
 * BiosElement waves randomly
<BiosElement> Home in one piece Cheri703?
 * jgould installs BiosElement
<Cheri703> yep yep BiosElement
<Cheri703> jgould: do you like your sony one?
<jgould> I do.  I don't use it as much as I once did.  check out the software called calbire (It's in the repos) for ebook management
<jgould> sudo apt-get insall BiosElement
<BiosElement> >.>
<canthus13> jgould: E: Invalid operation insall
<jgould> XD
<jgould> What the hell did I do with my Xubuntu install disk...
<jgould> I hate it wehn I don't put things back where they go...
<Cheri703> yeah jgould I plan to check out/use calibre
<Cheri703> I'm hoping the new announcement is a new e-ink model
<jgould> Ok,  the window systems on teh Mac Mini are fubared... but I'm not sure if that's becasue of something I did, or if it's from the sudden power off earlier
<Cheri703> (also, apologies for delays in responses, still getting used to quassel, and it lacks a certain notification setting I'm used to from xchat)
<jgould> I've never gotten xchat to work with the Ubuntu servers...
<Cheri703> gordon ramsey is such a sadist :) this episode of kitchen nightmares from 2 weeks ago had these 2 chunky twins boxing each other :D they're seriously real life tweedledee and tweedledum
<jgould> Heh
 * Unit193 is too lazy to read up...
<Unit193> Hello all!
<jgould> Hello
<Cheri703> hey Unit193
 * Unit193 didn't know he was going to be a pallbearer 'til he got there...
<jgould> I've had that happen, Unit193
<jgould> Hmm...  Any one know of software that will read .CR2 files from a Canon DSLR?
<canthus13> jgould: http://platonic.techfiz.info/2010/11/10/cr2-canon-raw-file-management-in-ubuntu/
<jgould> Hmmm... I may need to do a reinstall on the Mini
<Cheri703> calibre is pretty cool
<Cheri703> I was poking at it
<Unit193> jgould: MacBookPro (7,1 or 7,3) is what my cousin had
<Unit193> s/had/has
<jgould> the 7,1's *should* be stable now
<jgould> yes, Calibre is pretty cool.  I think the interface needs some polishing thoguh
<Cheri703> yeah...there are tutorial videos on their website, which is pretty cool
 * jgould is indecisive again...
<Cheri703> just reach down and check, it'll help you remember ;)
<jgould> XD
<Unit193> He really liked Lubuntu LiveCD (Will show him the rest next time I'm there -Unity)
<jgould> The 'start' menu in Unity reminds me of the Applications stack in MacOS 10.5 and higher
<jgould> Unit193: Now I'm back to Ubuntu...
<Unit193> That's sad ;) Did you ever take a look at MacUbuntu?
<Unit193> If it's working better....
 * jgould feels steam coming out of his left ear.
<jgould> There's a MacUbuntu?  Does the GUI look like Aqua?
<Unit193> It's more of a script: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/make-ubuntu-look-like-mac-osx-in.html
<Unit193> http://sourceforge.net/projects/macbuntu/ <-- seems to be the main download
<jgould> I'm not in a position where I can browse the interwebs
<Unit193> Ah! It's also only for 10.10/04
<Unit193> It kinda has the Mac OSX look...
<jgould> I can do without the look.  (part of the reason for migrating...)
<jgould> Hmmm.... I want some coffee
<jgould> I still wish I could get rid of Plymouth and actually watch my systems boot...
<canthus13> jgould: ctrl-alt-left arrow gives you boot progress.
<jgould> It really doesn't show much when it boots, does it?
<jgould> I remember the 2.2 kernels that would just blow you away with the amount of info displayed
<jgould> Heh.  I really need to burn a new Ubuntu disk...  This natty disk is listed as "Ubuntu natty (development branch)"
<canthus13> jgould: All the boot info is in dmesg.
<canthus13> The only time I cared about boot messages is when the machine froze... and I haven't had that happen in a long time.
<jgould> I'm just missing the old days...
<canthus13> Now that I think about it, my debian servers display everything, but there's not a huge amount.
<jgould> My server displays...  I'm not sure
<canthus13> thumb drives are better for install media. no need for coasters laying all over the place.
<jgould> I can't get my MacBook Pro to boot off a thumbdrive...
<canthus13> Ah.
<canthus13> how stupid.
<jgould> not sure why, but it can't.  My old MacBook, the MacBook Air, and the MacBook Pro 7,1 that I had all could
<jgould> I'm not sure how I feel about Apple shipping OS 10.7 via the App Store..
<jgould> Ok,  the neighbor needs to turn off the shit
<Cheri703> our annoying neighbors finally moved out \o/
<jgould> This guy sometimes will play his music too loud
<jgould> hmm... Once this download is done, I'm going to have to reboot from the command line
<jgould> Hmm
<jgould> wow... I really have issues
<oda> riveting tale chap
 * canthus13 staples oda's lower lip to his left elbow.
 * oda becomes a bear
<oda> fuck this crossword puzzle
<jgould> wow
<canthus13> oda: watch out for paper cuts.
<jgould> I wonder why I can't write to  mounted nfs export... (it's moutned rw)
<jgould> I've always been a fan of wordsearches my self
 * oda has alzheimers and stuff
 * jgould decides he has too many bookmarks
<jgould> lets see, an hour ago, I said I wanted coffee.  I still haven't gotten any
<oda> TOO MANY MEN, TOO MANY PEOPLE, MAKIN TOO MANY PROOOBLEMS
 * jgould blinks
<canthus13> oda: aww.. you've got man problems?
<oda> +canthus13, phil collins motherfucker
<canthus13> Heh.
<oda> "Land of confusion"
<oda> listen to it
 * Cheri703 has errands to do tomorrow, but meh
<jgould> I know that feeling, Cheri703
<jgould> Hmm... Appearently the Mini can't boot from USB either...
<oda> jgould: dell mini?
<oda> jgould: I installed from an SD card on the EEE 1005ha
<jgould> Mac Mini
<oda> oh
<oda> enough said
<jgould> The Mini is more fully suppported than my MacBook...
<Unit193> I take it you looked at the mactel page?
<jgould> The mactel-support ppa?
<Unit193> What version?
<jgould> of mac Mini?
<jgould> it's a 2,1
<jgould> it's either the mini can't boot from USB or the Thumbdrive isn't bootable
<jgould> Who was that?
<jgould> Gah.  Hungry
<jgould> And now i'm talking to my self again...
<Unit193> You seem to do that quite a bit... :D
<jgould> Only because no one answers me!
<jgould> LOL
 * Unit193 still hasn't booted it on a Mac :)
<jgould> what haven't you booted on a mac?
<Unit193> *buntu
<jgould> I have it booting on two Macs. :P
 * jgould debates on setting up evolution to send and receive his email
<Unit193> No T-bird? ;)
<jgould> Not yet.  The Mrs. and I are going to go get soemthing to eat...
<jgould> I'm back
<jgould> it's almost as if I never left
<Derath-Srvr> hi all
 * jgould wanders in
<Derath-Srvr> hey
<J21> Howdy Derath-Srvr , jgould
<jgould> 'Ello
 * jgould ponders going back to bed
<dniMretsaM> hi guys
<Derath-Srvr> hi mm
<dniMretsaM> sup?
<Derath-Srvr> not much, you?
<dniMretsaM> same
<dniMretsaM> I'm out
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<Derath-Srvr> Hey freak
<canthus13> herro.
<Unit193> Howdy thafreak
<Cheri703> canthus13: sully is on his way
<canthus13> Yay!
<jgould> Ok, I'm back and awake now
<Derath-Srvr> wb
<jgould> thank you
<Derath-Srvr> freak: taking a closer look at python now... not sure what all I would do with it, but it is really interesting
<jgould> be careful, the python will bite
<Derath-Srvr> lol With an infectous bite?
<jgould> yes
<Derath-Srvr> Just looked at the ConfigParser library, it's definitely got some REALLY useful options in there...
<Derath-Srvr> May have to start tinkering...
<deejoe> I tell you what you're going to do with it:  Learn to be very careful of your whitespace, if you aren't already ;-)
<Derath-Srvr> Just one problem really, would have to convince work and clients to use/install python lol
 * jgould knows not how to program
<deejoe> jgould: you'd be surprised
<Derath-Srvr> Deejoe: Already there... drives me nuts looking at other people's C/++/Java and seeing the lack of indents...
<jgould> why do you say that, Derath-Srvr
<Derath-Srvr> jgould: Python is easy enough to learn
<jgould> er deejoe
<deejoe> the only thing I've worked with that is more picky about whitespace is git
<deejoe> jgould: I take a pretty liberal view of what constitutes "knowing how to program," at least for someone who has an interest in it.
<deejoe> if it's "don't know/don't care" then forget you ;-)
<deejoe> so, if you have an interest, I suspect you already are on your way to programming, or could be.
<Derath-Srvr> looking for some non-indented code online to show difference...
<jgould> I can skim source code and look at it and figure some of it out, but not most of it.
<deejoe> well, there you go
<deejoe> that is as respectable start as any
 * Derath-Srvr is a better editor/debugger than builder anyways...
<deejoe> takes all kinds
 * deejoe finally got around to installing Scratch on a few machines to play with
<Derath-Srvr> Here's a good indented, still looking for non... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indent_style
<deejoe> now that the kid is reading, it's a decent time to get started on that
<Derath-Srvr> Second post: http://www.vbforums.com/archive/index.php/t-126099.html
<Derath-Srvr> err third rather
<thafreak> Derath-Srvr: python is usually almost everywhere amazingly...
<thafreak> Hell, I've even found python pre-installed on windows machines
<deejoe> Derath-Srvr: oh, you mean the big long wall-of-text one?
<Derath-Srvr> YYeah... the wall of text lol
<Derath-Srvr> Without indenting, it's hard as heck to read...
<deejoe> not to be compared to the Phil Spector Wall of Sound
<jgould> Indeted is far easier to read
<Derath-Srvr> freak: So I've seen, but I doubt that it would be installed on the servers, which is where I would be using it for...
<deejoe> Derath-Srvr: imagine my pain logging in to a server and finding someone has their Dreamweaver set to use old-school Mac line endings.
<Derath-Srvr> jgould: Python relies HEAVILY on it being indented...
<deejoe> so, not only no indenting, but no fracking line breaks
<Derath-Srvr> deejoe: Ouch
<deejoe> s/\r/\n/g to the max
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<jgould> Derath-Srvr: Python is on my Ubuntu 10.04 server install.  (Doesn't everyone use Ubuntu on their servers? :))
<deejoe> Debian, mang
<Derath-Srvr> lol Not in my job... We do have a decent mix of Win/AIX/Solaris/RHEL systems though
<thafreak> RHEL has *OLD* python though
<Derath-Srvr> Yeah it does... that's just one of the many problems tho...
<jgould> The company I work for is almost exclusivly windows...  They don't know any diffrent...
<Derath-Srvr> AIX, Solaris, and the Win systems don't have Python...
<thafreak> I avoid companies that use windows :)
 * Derath-Srvr sighs
<Derath-Srvr> Didn't have much of a choice here
<thafreak> check out ipython
<thafreak> it's a slick interactive python shell
<jgould> If they'd move the propiitary database to somethaing that had a web interface, we *could* use any clients...
<Derath-Srvr> Yeah I was noticing a lot of the tools
<Derath-Srvr> My work does make use of ini files, so that's why I was looking at the configparser
<Derath-Srvr> Even better since I can read that in and assign variable names and values...
<Derath-Srvr> Okay, just foudn out that we do use python decently in our environment... just hard to implement in client environments
<jgould> Derath-Srvr: I agree with the fourm topic of that non indented page you linked to.  I can think of a few others that need to be shot as well
<Derath-Srvr> Exactly, I've ran across a bunch of files that I've had to re-edit to fix up the indents (html, xml, c, java) because it drives me insane...
<jgould> My wife was having a problem with her screen reader reading a part of a web page.  I pulled the code on the page and read through it.  found waht I thought to be the problem had it fixed, and it didn't fix it... (It was a JAWS/FF/HTML5 issue)
<Derath-Srvr> Yeah, can't say that many webpages are ever "accessible-friendly"
<jgould> Pure text is! Heh
<Derath-Srvr> And aside from the irc logs and newsgroups/mailing lists archives, how many sites are using plain text? lol
<jgould> Not many... Heh
<Derath-Srvr> I can't imagine how a screen reader handles frames and all
<jgould> The Mrs. "Frames are doable." (I think that should be read as "A Royal pain in the ass")
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<Derath-Srvr> sigh and speaking of reading, I've got a support guy that doesn't finish reading the friggin email I sent him...
<jgould> Is Endevour the shuttle that just launched
<deejoe> Endeavour, yeah.  Yesterday.
<jgould> Maybe you need to indent your email..  ;)
<canthus13> Check Nasa's site.
<Derath-Srvr> Me: "I have data and timeframe of problem, please advise how to get a 40mb file to you", reply: "Thanks for the info, but we do not have data for that date, please run these reports and get back with us" <all paraphrased of course>
<jgould> I found the shuttle tribute posters that hang on the wall of Firing Room 4 at Kennedy.  I put the proper poster up wehn a shuttle goes up
<jgould> The repsonse had nothing to do with the original issue.  Nice
<Derath-Srvr> Ya know, I thought they had stopped all the shuttle flights...
<jgould> Nope.  Alantis is being turned around now. That will be the last flight
<Derath-Srvr> Can't believe we didn't get a friggin shuttle... BIRTHPLACE OF AVIATION ANYONE??? HELLO? Wouldn't have spaceflight if we COULDN'T FRIGGIN FLY!
<Derath-Srvr> </rant>
<jgould> I know
<jgould> We should have gotten *one* of the birds...
<Derath-Srvr> Oh wait, we got the "training console" lol
<jgould> we should have gotten a complete bird.  where was the training console from?
<Derath-Srvr> dunno...
<jgould> you guys heard about the guy that fell from the pad before Discovery's launch, right?
<Derath-Srvr> ?
<scooter2> Hi! I'm planning on going to 11.04 and messing with my partitions today. Should I be backing up anything in addition to my home folder?
<deejoe> yes?
<jgould> config files
<jgould> He didn't fall...
<Derath-Srvr> scooter: /home, /etc, and trying to think of where the apt-cache is stored...
<jgould> /var/cache/apt/cache (I think)
<Derath-Srvr> Maybe someone can refresh me: create a list of installed packages, so that you can easily apt-get install from the list?
<Derath-Srvr> There was a handy one-liner command to do that...
<Derath-Srvr> dpkg --get-selections > installed-software
<Derath-Srvr> dpkg --set-selections < installed-software
<Derath-Srvr> dselect
<jgould> dpkg -l will create a list, but it's nto usable for that
<Derath-Srvr> There, those three lines will help to reinstall the packages you currently have (if you have to fresh install)
<scooter2> Cool. Thanks!
<Derath-Srvr> Also, this page for the same, newer version tho
<Derath-Srvr> http://www.cpuug.org/index.php?topic=219.0
<jgould> Lets see you do that with windows or Mac OS
<Derath-Srvr> lol yeah
<jgould> I'm hungry
<jgould> Heh: "Print test page?" Optons are Cancel or Print.  Cancel doesn't do anything... You can only print... Heh
<jgould> I need a new job
<jgould> Anyone know what you can do with the 'add a remote daap server' feature in Banshee?
<deejoe> haha, simple machines
<deejoe> oh, U as in Unix, not U as in Ubuntu
<jgould> Heh
<jgould> Any one know where the switch is to turn the heat back on outside?
<jgould> is that like 'sudo apt-get install outside-heat'
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<jgould> It's too cold out to be half way thorugh may...
<deejoe> OH YEAH WELL IF GLOBAL CLIMATE CHANGE IS REAL WHY IS IT SO RAINY
<deejoe> oh, wait . . .
<Derath-Srvr> Don't you mean "What's all this bother about global warming? It's far from warm here!"
<deejoe> that too
<deejoe> also, keep government out of my social security, kthx
<jgould> I know that, deejoe.  Dealing with the SSA is a PITA
<deejoe> heh
<deejoe> not nearly as hard to deal with as if it didn't exist, I'll warrant
<jgould> My wife and I are currently involved in a fight with the for benefits...
<jgould> +m
<jgould> brb...  taking a shower
<jgould> what the hell...
<jgould> lawn guys
<Derath-Srvr> ?
<jgould> they are cutting the grass...  I heard them drop the ramps on teh trailer
<jgould> sudo apt-get purge current-rainfall
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<jgould> I tried
<deejoe> SUMMON: SUNNY WEATHER
<Derath-Srvr> You rolled a 1.
<jgould> Hmmm... I wonder if Panera is blocking IRC... (or ports higher than a certian port number...
<jgould> It's when I'm trying to do things and keep bumping the trackpad and it clicks, that I think about switching back to the Mac OS
<TheErk> Hola
<jgould> Hola
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-05-18
<jgould> Hmm... I wonder why I can't switch to my USB mic...
<jgould> Hmm... I can sync music and whatnot to my wife's iPhone.  That means I can do the same to my iPod...
<dmcglone1> Hi all
<TheErk> What up D M C?
<canthus13> Run, D M C!
<jgould> Heh
<paultag> hahaha
<paultag> that's gold
 * jgould gives up
<paultag> YES! Made a pun without relizing it
<jgould> O.o
<Cheri703> hello folks
<jgould> Hello
<dmcglone1> sorry, I was brushing my daughters hair
<dmcglone1> Not much is up
<dmcglone1> how far do I have to run canthus13?
<jgould> That was nice of you, dmcglone1
<jgould> stupid blackberry website
<canthus13> dmcglone1: Heh.
<dmcglone1> I had to brush both of the girls hair, of course when 1 gets something the other has to have it too.. LOL
<jgould> LOL
<jgould> I would have put thier hair in pigtails... :)
<dmcglone1> LOL
 * canthus13 would just shave 'em bald.
<dmcglone1> LOL canthus
<jgould> You can't do taht to little girls...
<canthus13> jgould: Good thing I have 2 boys. :)
<jgould> fair point
<dmcglone1> schneid O'conor did ;-)
<canthus13> So did the chick from Star Trek: The Motion Picture
<canthus13> and she was pretty hot...
<jgould> I get to learn how to do things like pigtails if we ever have kids
<dmcglone1> I'll just shave their head and tell them "nothing compares to you" ;-)
<canthus13> Heh.
<jgould> Aww
<dmcglone1> My girls don't like putting their hair in pony tails
<jgould> wow...  Normally they don't like it down
<dmcglone1> but I do shave my sons head
<dmcglone1> not all the way to the skin, but really short
<dmcglone1> he come to me one day and said will you shave my head, I'm tired of combing it every morning
<dmcglone1> lol
<jgould> LOL
<jgould> I actually want to grow mine out
<dmcglone1> LOL back in my day, I had long hair
<dmcglone1> I got old and now I'm like my son, I hate to brush it every morning.. LOL
<dmcglone1> If my hair gets long enough that I have to brush it, I just stick my hat on and go..
<jgould> Heh
<dmcglone1> I'm about to move this party upstairs, I got up at 3am this morning
<jgould> I was eating dinner at 3Am
<dmcglone1> just getting off work?
<jgould> No,  Got hungry
<jgould> My feet are cold
<dmcglone1> you know what do when my feet are cold, I plug in a heating pad and put it on the floor and put my feet on it :-)
<jgould> Smart idea (except I dont' have a heating pad)
<dmcglone1> Ah dang, I love my heating pad
<dmcglone1> my wife likes to keep a fan on half the damn time, and I get freakin cold so my heating pad is my best friend.. LOL
<jgould> it could be 78 in here and I'll be cold
<dmcglone1> I'm the same way
<jgould> Any one ever looked at Linux Certification
<dmcglone1> I Looked into the red hat certification but it was expensive
<dmcglone1> I got my A+ though
<dmcglone1> jgould: at eastland/fairfield career center they give them programs pretty cheap
<dmcglone1> and free if you get any type of govt assistance
<jgould> I don't...
<dmcglone1> IIRC the course and test only cost me 450.00 or It may have been 9.00, but this was way back in '99
<dmcglone1> that was supposed to be 550.00
<dmcglone1> not 9.00
<jgould> how do you get 9.00 out of 550.00
<dmcglone1> my damn thumb hit the touchpad and screwed it all up
<jgould> ?
<jgould>  LOL
<dmcglone1> empathy doesn't have an undo (ctrl + v)
<jgould> I have a hate hate relationship with my trackpad in Linux
<dmcglone1> I have a hate hate relationship with my dang netbook and the touchpad!
<dmcglone1> somehow, someway everything I try and type gets all screwed up because my thumbs hit the touchpad
<dmcglone1> "disable touchpad while typing" doesn't work at the correct time
<jgould> Heh
<dmcglone1> it's like it sneaks in, in between words or something
<dmcglone1> lol
<dmcglone1> It's just the way this netbook is made and the way I type :-/
<jgould> I'm close to giving up on Linux for the time being
<dmcglone1> I'm getting better at keeping my thumbs away from it though
<dmcglone1> on your apple right?
<jgould> Yeah
<dmcglone1> have you tried fedora or suse or mandriva?
<dmcglone1> I know it's not ubuntu, but one of them might work for you for the time being
<dmcglone1> Pretty much the only difference is they are RPM based distro's
<jgould> I have no clue how to use an RPM based distro.
<dmcglone1> it's the same as Ubuntu, but the packages are .RPM instead of .deb
<dmcglone1> debian based distro's use the package apt and the command: apt-get..... to install pacakges, rpm uses: rpm -i <packagename>
<Cheri703> hooray for being tech support for friends and family
<jgould> Heh
<Cheri703> had two different calls tonight about network issues
<dmcglone1> I feel your pain Cheri703 and I bet you didn't get paid either
<dmcglone1> :-)
<dmcglone1> The things we do for family :-/
<Cheri703> well, one was parents, and one was the friends who give us rides and let us use their car :) so it's ok
<dmcglone1> even parents should pay.. LOL
<Cheri703> they're buying me a nook :)
<jgould> LOL
<dmcglone1> they brought us into this world they can help us succeed
<dmcglone1> LOL
<dmcglone1> If jesus had a computer I'd make him pay! ;-)
<jgould> damn it.  my keyboard stopped working
<dmcglone1> Parents are supposed to buy us nooks and everything anyway
<dmcglone1> lol
<Cheri703> ha, right
<dmcglone1> jgould: you have to punch the keys to make it work remember
<dmcglone1> lol
<dmcglone1> Cheri703: my mom lives with me, so I buy her everything :-/
<Cheri703> :/
<dmcglone1> If my dad had a computer and it needed fixeb, I'd fix it........ by shoving it up his ass!
<jgould> I dont' think that would help
<dmcglone1> No, but it would help his attitude.. LOL
<dmcglone1> he'd be talkin in binary.. LMAO
<jgould> Heh
<jgould> ok... Fox is going to give us tips and tricks to win at playing angry birds...
<dmcglone1> you talking about Fox news?
<jgould> No, Channel 28
<dmcglone1> Oh ok, same company :-/
<jgould> is that really news worthy?
<dmcglone1> turner needs to go play with his angry birds
<dmcglone1> if it is I'd be surprised
<jgould> Heh
<dmcglone1> I get a kick out of watching O'Reilly though
<dmcglone1> around this time of year, nothing is ever on tv
<jgould> agreeed
 * jgould shivers
<Cheri703> woo for downloading things
<dmcglone1> A&E is nothing but re-runs of the first 48, discovery is them dumb fishin shows in the amazon and more re-runs on history
<jgould> First 48 is a good show
<jgould> "How to put on sunscreen so that it doens't mess up your makeup"  <-- this is news worthy (even on a morning show)
<dmcglone1> Yeah it is.
<dmcglone1> haha
<dmcglone1> thats turner for ya
<dmcglone1> worthless
<jgould> Football players make too much money
<dmcglone1> the president makes to much money. LOL
<dmcglone1> almost 400,000/yr
<jgould> The president only makes 400K a year. (but look at his expense account) but would you want that job?
<dmcglone1> heck no
<dmcglone1> I'd rather be a football player
<dmcglone1> lol
<jgould> I would get killed on a football field
<dmcglone1> so would I, but if I live long enough to enjoy 100,000 I'd be happy..
<jgould> I'd probably make a better girl than a guy
<dmcglone1> dang man you sound like me!
<dmcglone1> lets try out for the Ubuntu University cheerleading squad
<jgould> I'm a little guy.  I stand 5'4".  XD
<dmcglone1> I'm tall but skinny as a toothpick
<dmcglone1> heck I think a toothpick is an overstatement
<jgould> I have a bit of a belly, but other than that I'm built like a girl
<dmcglone1> nothing here... LOL
<dmcglone1> I have a real high metabolism. funny they got a pill to lose weight, but not gain weight
<jgould> Heh
<dmcglone1> funny thing is everyone gets mad at me because I can eat 3 times more than them and not gain any weight
<canthus13> dmcglone1: It's called 'weed'.
<jgould> LOL
<dmcglone1> LOL canthus13
<dmcglone1> very true, but not
<jgould> Ricart's commercials are stupid
<dmcglone1> I smoked that crap once when I was 15 and I freaked the hell out, and I'll never ever touch that stuff again LOL
<dmcglone1> jgould: yes they are
<jgould> Never smoked it
<dmcglone1> I was freaking running up and down the street trying to get it to wear off
<dmcglone1> took a damn cold shower too
<dmcglone1> freakin nothing worked
<dmcglone1> never again will I smoke weed. although I think the bag I got was laced, I'll still never smoke it
<dmcglone1> on the other hand, a contact buzz isn't all that bad.. LOL
<jgould> I hate being hungry and not having any money
<dmcglone1> here's how you solve that, quit eating so much and you'll have money.... ;-)
<jgould> Heh
<dmcglone1> probably why I'm so skinny to begin with. :-/
<jgould> you like your money more than food?
<dmcglone1> I just bum food ;-)
<dmcglone1> nobody likes to see a skinny little inkling running around groaning he's hungary
<jgould> Heh
<dmcglone1> I'm just kiddin around though
<jgould> have you heard about this guy that claims that the world will end on Satuday?
 * Cheri703 needs to go heat up some leftover pizza
<dmcglone1> this saturday?
<jgould> supposedly...
<dmcglone1> I thought they were saying it was gonna be in 2012
<dmcglone1> crazy people
<jgould> that's the mayns.  this is some pastor from CA
<dmcglone1> just like the milinium bug bull crap
<jgould> Yep
<dmcglone1> so what were they advertising? lol
<dmcglone1> gas masks?
<dmcglone1> automatic blow up boats?
<jgould> at 6PM in every time zone (which God created, by the way...) there will be an earthquake and then we all die...
<dmcglone1> caulk to seal your house up from the outside?
<dmcglone1> stilts it is
<dmcglone1> lol
<jgould> LOOL
<dmcglone1> well I'll be praying for that poor sap
<jgould> I don't know how he came up with this...
<dmcglone1> they are nuts. exactly why I don't watch fox
<jgould> I'm talking about this pastor guy
<dmcglone1> was it on fox?
<dmcglone1> I thought you were watching fox and got it from there
<dmcglone1> my bad
<jgould> I was watching fox
<dmcglone1> was that story on there?
<jgould> they aired it
<dmcglone1> Ok, then my comment stands.. LOL
<jgould> LOL
 * Cheri703 doesn't feel like getting up, but is hungry
<dmcglone1> Cheri703: train your dogs to get it for you
<canthus13> Cheri703: make your husband get it for you.
<Cheri703> it would NOT make it past their faces...
<canthus13> ..I wonder if I could get sully to Antarctica?
<Cheri703> and he went out in the rain to get to the store, so he's not going to do it...
<Cheri703> canthus13: probably not very soon...
<Cheri703> that's what good printers and/or photoshop are for :D
<canthus13> Cheri703: Nah.. not 'til spring.
<canthus13> but I can get him to Louisiana to have pictures at Ft. Polk.. eating crawfish...
<Cheri703> :)
<Cheri703> what was the reaction to the budapest pics?
<canthus13> Bemused. :)
<dmcglone1> why do you make him to that canthus13? promotional stuff or something?
<Cheri703> hehe
<canthus13> dmcglone1: a prank... sort of a roaming gnome type deal.
<dmcglone1> heck thats an expensive prank
<canthus13> dmcglone1: Nah.. Cost me 3 bucks so far...
<dmcglone1> antartica?
 * jgould becomes indecisive again
<canthus13> dmcglone1: That could be tough.. I need to find someone willing to accept him, take pictures, and send him back.
<dmcglone1> LOL
<dmcglone1> damn
<canthus13> dmcglone1: I'm going to try to get him on a B-1 bomber courtesy of a high school buddy who flies one.
<dmcglone1> You crazy man
<dmcglone1> have your b1 bomber buddy drop him instead of a bomb into antartica.. LOL
<canthus13> dmcglone1: A co-worker had him on his desk.. One day, I hung him with some mardi gras beads and left a suicide note.  Dude put him in a 'casket' with a eulogy.. said he was gonna have him rise easter morning.  THe night before, I snagged him and left a note saying he faked his death, and had to get away.
<canthus13> So it's just kinda snowballed since.
<dmcglone1> LOL
<dmcglone1> is this sully a stuffed animal or a real guy?
 * jgould gets frustrated with linux
<canthus13> He's been out drinking, woke up in an alley with a pantsless homeless guy, won an easter egg hunt, and gone to Budapest... Next stop is either Dyess AFB in Abeline, TX, or Fort Polk, Louisiana.
<canthus13> dmcglone1: A plastic toy.
<canthus13> dmcglone1: Sully from Monsters, Inc.
<dmcglone1> Ah Ok see
<dmcglone1> well I'm gonna hit the sack. I gotta get up bright and early :-/
<dmcglone1> night all
<jgould> Night
 * jgould becomes indecisive again
<canthus13> jgould: The blue one.
<jgould> nothing is blue
<canthus13> fine. pink.
<jgould> magenta?
<canthus13> sure.
<jgould> Heh
<mathay> i feel like a lot of people love the color cerulean.
<canthus13> mathay: ew.
<mathay> hahaha and when i say that, a dissenter.
<jgould> Never seen it
<paultag> mathay: I like it
<paultag> mathay: it's a classy joint
<mathay> i just recall the crayola crayon color.
<paultag> mathay: dude. I'm hopelessly addicted to Julie London
<paultag> She's so good
<jgould> Ubuntu on MacBook, take 4039!
<mathay> paultag: she is. I haven't been listening to a lot of music lately though.
<jgould> Ubuntu, Xubuntu...  decisions...
<paultag> mathay: yeah, I can imagine.
<mathay> paultag: I'll probably check more of her stuff out when I hav ea computer again. I only really know Cry Me a River.
<paultag> mathay: Aye
<jgould> Why do the installers insist on creating one partiton for everything...
<canthus13> jgould: easy for noobs.
<jgould> Darn those noobs
<jgould> !
<canthus13> most installers give you the option to do whatever the heck you want.
<jgould> The Mac OS installer does a single partition.... you can't even tell it to put yoru /Users partition somewhere else...
<canthus13> jgould: that would confuse people, so it's bad. :(
<canthus13> fucking apple. :/
<jgould> It's Apple's way or the highway...
<canthus13> that's a good spot for a mac.
 * jgould plans to buy a machine from System76 (or dell or soemeone else that's friendly to us Ubuntu users) as soon as possible
<canthus13> :D
<jgould> Now when that will be, I'm not sure
<canthus13> Dell is more indiffernet than anything, but their stuff usually works.
<jgould> Heh
<canthus13> ...indifferent.
<BiosElement> Hmm, I really need to pay more attention to this channel >.>
<jgould> Heh
<jgould> There is a channel?
<Unit193> Or we could randomly ping you...
<jgould> hey, Unit193 is alive out there
<BiosElement> People do that already :P
<BiosElement> That's why I stay out of large tech channels, everyone seems to type bios and then hit the tab key >.>
<BiosElement> I have no idea why heh
<Cheri703> blarghy blargh
<jgould> Blarg
<Unit193> I actually don't get mixed up with Unity!
<BiosElement> Ahh, she lives hah
<Cheri703> rawr
<BiosElement> There's a reason for that, no one cares about Unity. ;)
<jgould> LOL Unit193
 * jgould wanders toward the kitchen
<canthus13> Unit193: that's because you're not Unity193.
<Unit193> People switch from main Ubuntu to L/Xubuntu because of it...
<canthus13> Unit193: because you don't have a y in your name?
 * BiosElement welcomes all converts into the Kubuntu dominion
<canthus13> Ew.
<jgould> I'll stick with X/L/Ubuntu
<paultag> I dig that not too many people have the stones to ping a random guy. My nick tends to blend in
<Cheri703> Unit193: I talked with charlie-tca quite a bit at UDS (mostly about accessibility), he's the head of the xubuntu project I guess
<paultag> plus I have even more blend-ey alt nicks
<jgould> so does mine.  at least there is one other j name before me Heh
<Cheri703> Unit193: are you coming tomorrow night?
<BiosElement> paultag: At least you're pretty far down the list :P
<Unit193> Cheri703: Yes, charlie is head of Xubuntu and I think I am going
<jgould> Now if I used my other name, I'd be the only S name in here
<Unit193> canthus13: People would have switched to Kubuntu had my name had an X in it...
<Cheri703> \o/
<canthus13> Xunit193?
<jgould> That's what I thought, canthus13
<canthus13> Or Unix193...
<Unit193> That would work.... People would ask "Why unix? Why not Linux?" ;)
<Unit193> Cheri703 , paultag and BiosElement are all away ;)
<Cheri703> hmm?
<BiosElement> Hmm?
<jgould> Eh?
<Unit193> The people had their status set as away.....
<Cheri703> I don't think I'm away
 * canthus13 doesn't think so either.
<jgould> if she is the cat is talking for her
 * jgould prepares to throw this BlackBerry at a wall
<BiosElement> Take pictures if you're gonna do that.
<BiosElement> >.>
<jgould> Any one have any experence with the HTC Inspire?
<canthus13> jgould: throw the Mac instead.
<jgould> Then I won't have a computer... :(
<Cheri703> I think I'm off to bed. Have a good night.
<BiosElement> Night Cheri703
<jgould> Night Cheri703
<canthus13> jgould: Oh.. good point.
<canthus13> but do you, really? You're only borrowing it from Steve Jobs as it is... :)
<jgould> Heh
<paultag> lolwut
<paultag> sorry I was coding
<canthus13> And he seems pretty pissed about the way you're using it.
<paultag> working on some goodies
<jgould> then he can give me my money back and I'll buy from System76
<jgould> From a review on the HTC Inspire: "I recommend it for teenagers who have patience"
<BiosElement> Ok, this is awesome
<BiosElement> You know all the rants from Comcast that bittorrent is destroying their network? Yeah, about that, I'm afraid it's not quite that simple. These stats are from a company comcast uses to throttle torrents ironically: http://www.gamepolitics.com/2011/05/17/netflix-biggest-hog-bandwidth-trough
 * Unit193 has used awesome
<canthus13> Yep.
<canthus13> Which pisses off comcast because they see it as revenue lost from their VOD services. :/
<canthus13> Believe me, I hear the bitching where I work, and they have a point.
<jgould> Thier VOD services probably arent' that great..
<canthus13> Instead of making money from VOD, they're losing money from carrying netflix traffic.
<canthus13> jgould: Ours are pretty good and we're a waaaay smaller company than they are.
<BiosElement> Losing money? Not at the prices they charge for grandma to send a few dozen emails.
<BiosElement> >.>
<jgould> And the utility companies are still allowed to have monopolies
<canthus13> BiosElement: The truth is the TV side is almost to the point where there is *NO* profit at all. most cable companies are held afloat by internet and phone.
<jgould> Ok, Flash in firefox under Ubuntu stinks...  Has anyone come up wiht a way to stream from netflix under Ubuntu?
<canthus13> Flash sucks.
<BiosElement> canthus13: That's their problem, they shouldn't charge internet users to keep the other half of their failing business plan afloat. >.<
<Unit193> dmc was trying to use moonlight
<canthus13> BiosElement: It's not a failing business plan, it's greedy content providers.
<BiosElement> canthus13: I'll happily blame both of them :)
<canthus13> although, comcast has become one of the big evil companies in this now that they own NBC...
<jgould> I don't think that buyouts are good for the end consumer
<BiosElement> They're generally not
<jgould> Hmm... not being able to stream netflix may be a deal breaker
<BiosElement> Ok this was funny...
<BiosElement> Was just talking to an apple fanboy about the supposed spyware and such reported to be running around that attacks apples.
<BiosElement> To quote "One day, you won't need antivirus software for macs."
<BiosElement> ^Wasn't that like, half the point of buying macs to begin with?
<jgould> I've never ran AV software on my Macs
<BiosElement> I doubted it, bu8t I found that statement highly ironic
<Unit193> Does anyone hate Adobe?
<BiosElement> I don't, but I don't like them either.
<jgould> Adobe is a bunch of greedy bastards
<Unit193> jgould: Abobe vs Microsoft
<jgould> Adobe is worse.  At least micro$haft's prices are semi affordable, without taking out a second mortage
<Unit193> I just wanted to get a viewpoint (I wouldn't buy their stuff, but I do use flash and such) http://forums.silverlight.net/forums/t/94992.aspx
<jgould> damn samba
<BiosElement> +10
<BiosElement> Samba hates me today
<jgould> I have a folder premissioned and owned correctly and my wife can't write to it...
<paultag> jgould: are you sure?
<paultag> jgould: do you have sticky set?
 * jgould blinks
<jgould> a sticky
<jgould> ?
<paultag> jgould: set the dir to drwxrwsr-x
<paultag> jgould: what's the dir now?
<jgould> it's 755 now and
<jgould> drwxrwxr-x
<paultag> jgould: yeah that won't work
<paultag> jgould: set sticky
<paultag> jgould: chmod +s ./folder
<jgould> she is in the group that owns the folder
<paultag> jgould: yeah I know
<jgould> what does the sticky bit do?
<paultag> jgould: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sticky_bit
<paultag> The most common use of the sticky bit today is on directories. When the sticky bit is set, only the item's owner, the directory's owner, or the superuser can rename or delete files. Without the sticky bit set, any user with write and execute permissions for the directory can rename or delete contained files, regardless of owner. Typically this is set on the /tmp directory to prevent ordinary users from deleting or moving other users' files. Th
<paultag> oh crap
<paultag> that's not the sticky bit
<paultag> jgould: sorry, setuid/gid is +s, not sticky
<paultag> I'm a moron and it's 2 AM
<paultag> my bad dawg, still +s, just had a brain fart
<paultag> jgould: did it work?
<jgould> I did ti as lower case
<paultag> jgould: did it work?
<jgould> give me one sec to reload the samba config and find out
<paultag> k
<jgould> Nope.  she has write access to claire/books  but not claire/books/webbraile
<paultag> jgould: look to make sure +s is set on every directory
<paultag> jgould: OK, I'm off. At least it works :)
<paultag> night
<jgould> webbraile is drwxrwsr-x
<jgould> hmm...
<jgould> Night
<jgould> I should not be awake
<Unit193> I was going to get off before 4...
<jgould> Yeah, that worked
<BiosElement> Hah, wow.
<BiosElement> It seems every few days we add an hour how late people are up >.>
<jgould> HEh
<jgould> I'm up later than I should be, I know that.  My head hurts because of it
<BiosElement> Get coffee then :P
<jgould> I don't need any right now
<Unit193> I have a meetup tomorrow at 10:30
<BiosElement> Good luck with that Unit193 >.>
<jgould> Only thing i have on my schedule is to go to the AT&T store and look at phones and then if I'm able, make the UH at 1800
<BiosElement> Ahh, sweet. I probably won't be going tomorrow though, got a bit of a nasty cough going on at the moment >.>
<jgould> The sad thign is that I'm back to the MacOS for right now...
<jgould> Night gang
<Unit193> Adios...
<Unit193> I need to bugger out too...
<Derath-Srvr> hi all
<Cheri703> hi
 * Cheri703 needs to find productive things to do today...and needs to make sure that includes laundry getting done!
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<Derath-Srvr> Define productive? Physically productive? digitally productive?
<Cheri703> any combination thereof
<Cheri703> I have a big to-do list
<Cheri703> so I'm getting through it, also some things that aren't on it
<Derath-Srvr> lol Could start playing an RPG and gain some levels lol
<Derath-Srvr> that'd be productive (at least digitally) lol
<Cheri703> heh
<Cheri703> not *quite* what I meant
<Derath-Srvr> it's not? lol
<Cheri703> \o/ one item off the list! email sent
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<Cheri703> numbah two is done!
 * Cheri703 is on a roll
 * Derath-Srvr rolls a d20, and got a 3...
<canthus13> Derath-Srvr: Could be worse... could be a 1.  (In which case, if I'm DM, I'd have you check to see if you hurt yourself or damaged your equipment...)
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<Cheri703> o.O sometimes it hits me just how nerdy some of you boys are
<Cheri703> ;)
<Derath-Srvr> LMAO!
<canthus13> :D
<Derath-Srvr> Well, what did you expect?
 * canthus13 hasn't played any RPGs in years...
<canthus13> Kinda miss it.
<Derath-Srvr> Same...
 * canthus13 would love to play Shadowrun again.
<Derath-Srvr> I'd like to get to play DDO more often than what I am now...
<canthus13> I quite DDO after they changed to the multi-tiered crap. (Mod 9, I think...)
 * canthus13 had it running quite nicely in wine. :)
<Cheri703> -_-
<Derath-Srvr> It's running nicely in mine... even paid for a 1 year subscript...
<Derath-Srvr> but work and family has my time strapped...
<Cheri703> -------____________--------
 * Cheri703 has always had a soft spot for nerdy boys though
<Cheri703> ooo, I finally thought of the PERFECT description of how I feel when watching a nerdy guy clumsily hit on a woman...(had this happen at UDS)
<Cheri703> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxdPYCc_1mU
<Cheri703> I'm all "awwww, good effort! I know you can do it! I want to help you, but you have to learn to do it on your own!"
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<Derath-Srvr> Will have to watch that when I get home...
<Cheri703> it's a french bulldog who can't roll himself over
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<canthus13> Heh.
<Cheri703> jgould: around?
<canthus13> haha... neat:  http://bellard.org/jslinux/
<canthus13> linux machine in javascript.
<Cheri703> for paultag, canthus13 and anyone else who was discussing the coffeemaker project: http://sudomakecoffee.com/
<paultag> Cheri703: hahaha that's brillaint
<paultag> canthus13: I tried that, and I started writing some code in C. I tried to force a segfault to see if he has any sort of memory checking. He has no checking :(
<paultag> canthus13: that means that I could do some nasty stuff. The good news is that it's all local to the JS engine on my web-browser so I'd only futz with that
<paultag> I wonder if I could write to vRAM
<Derath-Srvr> Since it is all inside of the jvm, wouldn't it just hit the mem of your system?
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: well, no JVM, that's for Java. It'd be in the local slab of the javascript runtime on the browser, but since it's running a linux kernel in there, I could comprimise the virtual machine
<paultag> nothing critical or unsafe, just interesting
<paultag> as soon as I got outside the Javascript runtime, my host OS would segfault my browser
<paultag> (but that'd be hard to do)
<paultag> Cheri703: the Germans have a word for that -- fremdscham (RE: nerd hitting on girl)
<paultag> fremd = stranger, scham ~= shame
<Cheri703> heh
<paultag> you're ashamed for them
<paultag> Cheri703: so I got yelled at in the UBT room for my swearing(?!), so I'm not in those rooms anymore
<paultag> as far as that was concerned, I'd done far worse
<Cheri703> :/ I have pulled away from there
<paultag> it's the longest streach I've been away from that room
<Cheri703> I didn't like some of the attitudes, and they're pretty vague about some stuff, and I got tired of offering help to people (perfectly valid, accurate help) and having people go "NO DON'T DO THAT, DO IT THIS WAY!"
<Cheri703> so I've decided to focus elsewhere
<Cheri703> (side note, did you listen to my interview?)
<paultag> Cheri703: I missed it! Send it! :)
<paultag> Cheri703: yeah, it's a bummer, I'm out.
<Cheri703> http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/node/43
<Cheri703> I'm looking at our Loco, u-w, ngo team, and accessibility
<paultag> Cheri703: running now :)
<paultag> Oh SMK :)
<Derath-Srvr> UBT?
<Cheri703> ubuntu beginners team
<Derath-Srvr> ah
<Unit193> Cheri703: Still all good? (I downloaded the interview last night)
<Cheri703> all good with?
<Cheri703> and awesome :)
<Cheri703> for tonight?
<Unit193> Yeah
<Cheri703> cool :)
<Cheri703> I'm good
<Cheri703> I'm hoping we'll have a good turnout
<Cheri703> I actually have to leave in like 40 minutes to get on the bus -_- leaving at 3 for a 5pm thing, and not sure when I'll get back home tonight :/
<Unit193> Is this the best for you?
<Cheri703> eh, same thing happens on other days, just an hour later :)
<Cheri703> no worries
<Cheri703> it's just the whole car free thing and how the bus schedule works
<Cheri703> well, I'm off to get ready. I'll see you there :)
<Unit193> Welcome back canthus13
<skrappjaw> ?me is lurking
<skrappjaw> lol
<canthus13> Eh?
<canthus13> Oh.
 * skrappjaw fails
<canthus13> netsplit.
 * canthus13 wasn't around when it happened, just reident'd.
<jgould> there was a netsplit?
<canthus13> Apparently so.
<canthus13> some channels dumped dozens of people.
<Unit193> canthus13: You had a ping timeout
 * jgould slept through it
<Unit193> skrappjaw: Going tonight?
<skrappjaw> Mansfield Ubuntu-hour https://www.facebook.com/pages/Mansfield-Ohio-Ubuntu-Hour/216280988382930
<canthus13> Unit193: Meh. not a netsplit exactly, but it was network-wide.
<skrappjaw> Unit193: Yesser
<jgould> I think I wasn't around for it, my router had been taken out
 * skrappjaw wants ubu stickers. :)
<skrappjaw> I used a paint marker to white out the win flag logos from my super keys. Thinking about repainting the whole keyboard by hand and putting linux/ubuntu logos on it.
<skrappjaw> I sprayed my old clunker keyboard frame with orange fluorescent paint and splattered black over it. my new one is to boring.
<canthus13> skrappjaw: send an SASE to system76. they'll send you ones for your keyboard and your case.
<canthus13> http://www.system76.com/article_info.php?articles_id=9
<skrappjaw> Nice.
 * skrappjaw is excited.
<skrappjaw> I'm crafty too though. So I'm still gonna do something cool to my keyboard and case. I have an IBM thinkcenre 8183. It is solid and small. Gonna use it as a server when I get a laptop.
<skrappjaw> Anyone on Natty?
<Derath-Srvr> #gm not yet... maybe after the college quarter is over...
<Derath-Srvr> err.. .disregard the #gm part lol
<jgould> the bots have gone nuts in #ubuntu
<Derath-Srvr> How so?
<Unit193> Derath-Srvr: You have done that more then once...
 * Derath-Srvr usually doesn't sit in that channel
<Unit193> jgould: You're in #ubuntu?? Nice traffic...
<dniMretsaM> it's really nasty at my house today. all rainy and windy and cloudy
<Derath-Srvr> I know, I'm sitting in another channel that has an irc-bridge to a game, and you have to use #gm in order to send chats into game...
<Unit193> skrappjaw: I'm on Natty and I have another one in VM
<dniMretsaM> yuck. I want it to clear up so I can mow grass and make $25
<Derath-Srvr> I did get Natty w/ Unity working in a VM though... I still need to show it to wife, keep forgetting
<jgould> I have 11.04 running on another machine.  Cheri703 has some thing from someone she met at UDS for me to try
<skrappjaw> Unit193:I tried on this pc but it choked on unity. I have Xubuntu 11.04 in a vm. Thinking about putting it on a separate partition. My windows part is quite larger than I need it to be.
<Derath-Srvr> Man, it is taking forever to transfer 2.2G across an ftp...
<Unit193> skrappjaw: Sorry... I have Xubuntu 11.04 on this one and Lubuntu 11.04 in VM
<jgould> I can't make up my mind what flavor of *Ububtu I want to run...  Ask these guys
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<Derath-Srvr> jgould: ALL OF THEM! lol
<canthus13> Pineapple.
<skrappjaw> lol
<Unit193> jgould: I would go with Lubuntu, Xubuntu or Kubuntu ;)
<skrappjaw> with dm does Lubunto run?
<Derath-Srvr> LXDE?
<canthus13> yup
<Derath-Srvr> thought so
<skrappjaw> Doesnt Xubuntu use lxde also?
<jgould> In order to get Lubuntu to work in 64bit, I have to start somewhere else....
<Derath-Srvr> xfce
<jgould> XFCE
<Unit193> Xubuntu = XFCE
<skrappjaw> ohh.
<skrappjaw> X. >.<
<Derath-Srvr> LXDE == Light XFCE lol
<Unit193> jgould: They have a community edition of 64bit
 * skrappjaw has been enlightened
<dniMretsaM> go with Kubuntu
<canthus13> Enlightenment is fun. :)
<dniMretsaM> KDE > all
<jgould> I've never liked KDE
<Derath-Srvr> Install all of them, then you don't have to choose :)
<canthus13> kde is meh.
<skrappjaw> canthus13 tis true.
<Unit193> You get E if you try Bodhi
<canthus13> Derath-Srvr: That makes for crowded menus.
<Derath-Srvr> Never said it wsa good for functionality... lol
<skrappjaw> i like Knoppix kde setup.
<dniMretsaM> I heard that Xubuntu uses the same amount of RAM as Ubuntu out of the box (back on 10.10 anyway). Is that true?
<jgould> and you get duplicates
<skrappjaw> That was my linux cherry popper
 * canthus13 last ran E as his main DE back when it was considered a massive resource hog.
<skrappjaw> knoppix saved me big time when this pc went down. Its always close by on a live disc
<canthus13> Xubuntu isn't very lightweight.
<canthus13> skrappjaw: I keep a persistent copy on my mp3 player for emergencies.
<skrappjaw> Nice.
<Unit193> Xubuntu is more so than Ubuntu...
<jgould> LXDE is very light weight.  I dont' even hit a GB of ram used with LXDE
<canthus13> jgould: I had it running quite nicely in a VM with 256MB.
<skrappjaw> canthus13: I tried doing that with my blackberry but it doesnt allow root access to the SD card from the pc. :\
<Unit193> AntiX is nice for lightweight...
<jgould> My blackberry has come close to hitting the wall
<dniMretsaM> Xubuntu isn't a light distro anymore. Lubuntu took it's place
<canthus13> that sucks. I've got it on my Zen Vision:M
<Unit193> dniMretsaM: I agree with that. I still like Xubuntu better than Ubuntu
<skrappjaw> jgould: mine has... this 8330 wont feckin die.
<jgould> Xubuntu holds a place in my heart.  It was the first WM I ever used under Linux
<jgould> I'm on my 3rd 9700.  This is my last 9700
<canthus13> Meh. My first was KDE 1.x... I still hate KDE. :/
<canthus13> before that I was CLI alla way. :)
<skrappjaw> my girl and I are goin in on some droids. Probably the Droid Global. gotta have a qwerty
<jgould> How well does Banshee handle syncing music to a Drioid (or a BlackBerry for that matter)
<Unit193> I would like an andriod...
<skrappjaw> I just copy paste the files with my bb. It doesnt sync for me.
<skrappjaw> but im using rythmbox.
 * canthus13 never tried.
<jgould> I'm looking at the HTC Inspire...
 * Derath-Srvr loves his Evo
<canthus13> Banshee does decent syncing to my Zen, though. Or did last time I tried it.
<dniMretsaM> skrappjaw: Rhythmbox and Banshee are almost identical
<Derath-Srvr> Ya know, ever tried syncing with those... I've just dragged and dropped files across
<jgould> Right up our alley: http://tinyurl.com/69s5u6z
<skrappjaw> Ok. I've never looked into other media players than the boxed default.
<skrappjaw> I just wish Songbird was available for linux
<Derath-Srvr> #gm LOL!
<deejoe> "when I said it was a pizza box, what I meant was . . ."
<jgould> Heh
<skrappjaw> hahaha
<skrappjaw> woot
<jgould> You see what OS he's booting, right?
<skrappjaw> CHEEZburger 1z 73h w1n.
<skrappjaw> I see a grub loader.
<Derath-Srvr> Yep, noticed that too... how else do you think it booted in 30 sec ;)
<Derath-Srvr> Couldn't have been a ms machone
<skrappjaw> Derath-Srvr: well played.
<jgould> It's booting Ubuntu.  Heh
<Derath-Srvr> "It's a great system; just one problem, I'm overweight, and my fingers are always greasy"
<Derath-Srvr> Okay, type... two problems... *shrugs*
<Derath-Srvr> err typo... geez... just having one of those days
<skrappjaw> gotta call the orkin man to debug that one. XP
<canthus13> hmm.
<jgould> I'm heading out to do some stuff,  if Anyone sees Cheri, I left her my email in PM
<jgould> if I detach from my session, will it mark me as away?
<Derath-Srvr> Nope
<Derath-Srvr> Unless you have an away-timer set for idle...
<jgould> in that case I'll stay attached...  Nope... Haven't gotten that far
<jgould> I'll be back
<dniMretsaM> I can't wait for GIMP 2.8
<dniMretsaM> Single Window mode is glitchy in 2.7
<canthus13> there's a single window mode?
<dniMretsaM> in 2.7
<canthus13> huh.  I might hate it less now...
<dniMretsaM> 2.6 doesn't have it
<dniMretsaM> but 2.7 isn't a stable release, so it's not entirely working
 * skrappjaw uses photoshop cs2 in wine
<skrappjaw> gimp is awkward for me.
<dniMretsaM> I use GIMP cause I'm cheap
<dniMretsaM> but I do like it though, especially with single window mode
<dniMretsaM> a lot better than the tri-window setup IMO
<skrappjaw> i have a fondness for adobe. I'm just disappointed that they don't support Linux. :\
<dniMretsaM> maybe they will eventually
<skrappjaw> i hope
<dniMretsaM> I think more companies r starting too
<dniMretsaM> like Netflix (probably)
<skrappjaw> since google is pushing android an the chrome os... its only logical
<dniMretsaM> Google supports Linux a lot
<skrappjaw> lubuntu iso finished. time for a vbox test run...
<dniMretsaM> enjoy
<skrappjaw> I really hope it runs as well as Knoppix.
<dniMretsaM> in case anyone cares, I finished school today!
<dniMretsaM> 8-)
<Derath-Srvr> Congrats
<skrappjaw> props
<skrappjaw> I just started college in the last few months
<canthus13> Heh. my wife just took some placement tests to start school. :P
<Lubu_Jaw> har. live from lubuntu Vbox session.
<dniMretsaM> being homeschooled is awesome
<dniMretsaM> now we leave for my sis's grad trip (Alaskan cruis) on Saturday
<dniMretsaM> pumped for that
<skrappjaw> O.o woot
<dniMretsaM> how's Lubuntu
<skrappjaw> digging the layout.
<dniMretsaM> awesome
<dniMretsaM> how's it run? pretty fast?
<dniMretsaM> ik it's hard to judge in a VM
 * jgould installs rEFIt
<skrappjaw> I will be putting it on a separate partition.
<Cheri703> jgould: I'm available now
<Cheri703> am at panera :)
<Cheri703> REALLY EARLY...WOO BUS!
<skrappjaw> On my way Cheri. :)
<skrappjaw> see you soon.
<Cheri703> :)
<skrappjaw> Katie just got here.
<Cheri703> \o/
<skrappjaw> Peace yall. :P
<dniMretsaM> u people live near eachother?
<Cheri703> Unit193, skrappjaw, and myself are all in mansfield
<Cheri703> we have an ubuntu hour tonight
<Cheri703> hopefully more people than we've had yet
<dniMretsaM> lucky
<dniMretsaM> I've yet to meet a Linux user in real life
<dniMretsaM> :(
<Unit193> So I need to get ready....
<Cheri703> I may move over to the big table in the middle...we'll see. I felt weird sitting there by myself :)
<Unit193> ;)
<dniMretsaM> my computer amazes me lol
<Cheri703> dniMretsaM: where in ohio are you?
 * jgould is planning on making it to the Columbus UH
<dniMretsaM> running pidgin, eclipse, and firefox on a Dell Dimension 2400 with an Intel Celeron 2.4Ghz with 512MB of RAM with barely any speed reduction
<dniMretsaM> Stow
<dniMretsaM> NE
<Cheri703> kk, smk is in ashtabula I think
<dniMretsaM> anybody know a good CSS editor for Eclipse?
<dniMretsaM> Eclipse Helios
<dniMretsaM> well, enjoy your Ubuntu Hour. I'm out
 * Cheri703 is at the big table in the middle :)
<Cheri703> we've never had enough people to need it, but I'm being optimistic
<Cheri703> and I'm wearing my UDS shirt :)
<Cheri703> aaand I'm wishing I'd brought my hoodie...I'm chilly
<jgould> I'm always cold
 * jgould loans Cheri703 a blankie
<Cheri703> thanks
<canthus13> paultag: http://bellard.org/jslinux/tech.html
<paultag> No segment limit and right checks when accessing memory (Linux does not rely on them for memory protection, so it is not an issue. The x86 emulator of QEMU has the same restriction).
<paultag> canthus13: awww, he knew :(
 * Cheri703 feels awkward sitting here at the big table alone :/
<Cheri703> folks need to get here!
<paultag> Cheri703: people'll come! :)
<paultag> you said you had a bunch potentally coming :)
<Cheri703> yeah...we'll see
<Cheri703> so far no sign
<paultag> mm
<Cheri703> though Unit193 and skrappjaw said they're definitely coming
<SkrappJaw_bb> IRC blackberry. Waiting for Andy @ the mall. :P
<Cheri703> Unit193:  is here
<Cheri703> :)
<Cheri703> that's cool
<Skrapp_Jaw> A really tall guy named James. Moustach an glasses is there for the meeting. He doesn't know who to look for.
<Cheri703> I'm at the middle table
<Skrapp_Jaw> Ok
<Cheri703> I have my ubuntu sign on it, and have the stickers out too :) in the middle section
<Cheri703> dark hair and glasses. is he here already?
<Cheri703> I'm looking around
<Cheri703> panera is breezy
<Cheri703> the hanging lamps are swaying...
<SkrappJaw_again> Lol. My bb app sucks. Not very stable.
<Unit193> More people than normal!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-05-19
<Cheri703> yeah, like 10!
<Cheri703> was crazy!
<canthus13> Nice...
<paultag> :D
<dmcglone1> Hi all
<dmcglone1> any good news lately?
<dmcglone1> what the hell, is everyone in bed????
<Cheri703> hi
<Cheri703> just got home
<Cheri703> we had like 10 people at our ubuntu hour tonight :)
<dmcglone1> Ah
<dmcglone1> Nice
<dmcglone1> gotta go put the icing on my cake now :-)
<Cheri703> woo parental tech support -_-
<Cheri703> Unit193: husband says "WOOO!!! FASTER!! THANK YOU!"
<Cheri703> *he likes the processor
<Unit193> Cheri703: That's good! What did he have?
<Cheri703> he had a p4 2.8 (I think), so this is noticeably faster
<Cheri703> he's practically giddy
<Cheri703> perhaps (not likely, but I can dream) this will ease off his "I want RAM" ranting :)
<Unit193> I would have loved to put it in one of the ones I have, but they don't support the soctet :(
<Unit193> They also don't fit the socket
<Cheri703> yeah
<Unit193> I also tried to place a P3 in where there was a Celeron... didn't work...
 * Cheri703 needs to be rich to upgrade computers and buy toys
<Cheri703> they're pretty specific
<Unit193> Worth a shot... I already had the processor
<Cheri703> yeah
<Unit193> ThePing has been in 6, 7 or 8 of my channels...
<Cheri703> probably looking for somewhere to troll
<Unit193> For one second?
<canthus13> Cheri703: He's stalking you.
<Cheri703> could be
 * Cheri703 doesn't want to wait til tuesday for the nook announcement, wants to know NOW
<Cheri703> (also, canthus13, did sully arrive today?)
 * jgould wanders in
 * jgould went to UH, discovered that you had to pay to park, realized that he didn't have enough money to pay to park and pay for coffee, and then left...
<deejoe> got to have priorities
<jgould> coffee over parking
<deejoe> sure, if you can't have coffee, why bother.
<jgould> exactly
<Unit193> Crappy place to have U-H...
<canthus13> Cheri703: Yup. he's here... Gotta decide where to send him next.
<Cheri703> kk, good
<jgould> I propose changing the location
<jgould> on top of the pay parking thing, you have to be lucky to find a spot...
<paultag> Cheri703: you kick so much ass
<Cheri703> ?
<paultag> Cheri703: really great job tonight with the ReLoCo hour
<Cheri703> oh, well, most of them were skrappjaw's friends :)
<paultag> I heard it was packed :)
<Cheri703> I don't know that many people!
<paultag> Cheri703: :)
<paultag> Ubuntu love!
 * Unit193 doesn't do well with lots of people :/
<jgould> I would have been there at the columbus UH, but I didn't know about the parking issue.  Hopefully I'll make the next one.
<Cheri703> Unit193: I thought you did fine
<jgould> One of these days I'll make it to a UH
<Unit193> I'm not saying I did bad...
<Cheri703> I'm saying I don't think you seemed uncomfortable
<Cheri703> you may have FELT uncomfortable, but you didn't come across as uncomfortable
<deejoe> not that anyone is saying you were being deceptive . . . ;-)
 * jgould pouts
<jgould1> Any one know if there is a support channel for Mactel uses?
<Cheri703> there is a #ubuntu-mactel channel
<Cheri703> but there's only one guy in there :)
<jgould1> Now there is two
<Unit193> Who was the other?
<jgould1> jpds
<jgould_> Hmm... That didn't seem to fix it...
<jgould> :( I think this is a sign that I need to give up for now
<jgould1> I really wish I could get this MacBook to behave under Ubuntu
<Cheri703> I really wish I could convince my brain to go to sleep sooner than it's going to
 * jgould1 flips the power switch for Cheri703's brain
<Unit193> Anyone else getting ThePing in all other channels?
<Cheri703> blurgh
<Cheri703> yeah, seeing him in a few
<jgould> I solved my trackpad issue
<jgould> Not the solution I wanted, but a workable workaround
<BiosElement> LMAO wow
<BiosElement> Baidu, China is being sued in the US for censorship in China
<Derath-Srvr> Hi all
<Derath-Srvr> Hmm... bit of instability today or what?
<Unit193> Seems a bit like it...
<Unit193> And howdy!
<Derath-Srvr> How's it going Unit?
<Unit193> Not too shabby. You?
<Derath-Srvr> Well... getting there I guess... waiting to see what I am going to have to do about my ac unit...
<canthus13> any ideas on killing a runaway process? (It comes up as [defunct] in ps)  kill -9 <pid> doesn't work. :/
<Derath-Srvr> Thought -9 was the end-all be-all kill...
<Derath-Srvr> let me check manpage
<dniMretsaM> hi guys
<Derath-Srvr> Only two options...
<Derath-Srvr> Hey MM
<Derath-Srvr> 1: Find the parent process that's holding it and kill -9 that one, or 2: restart
<canthus13> bah. even killed the user that owned it, and it's still sucking up half my CPU... and I can't really reboot. :/
<canthus13> Hmm. Maybe I can.
<Unit193> I used the sudo htop method...
 * canthus13 has tried sudo kill -9 <pid> with both the user I"m logged in as and the user that owns it to no avail... I'll try that, though.
<canthus13> meh. that didn't work either.
<Derath-Srvr> What process?
<Derath-Srvr> and what's parent process?
<canthus13> transmission...
<canthus13> Not sure what the parent process is.
<canthus13> doesn't show anything above it in tree view in htop.
<Derath-Srvr> Transmission the torrent client?
<Derath-Srvr> sigh... this sucks...
<Derath-Srvr> my ac unit is dying again...
<dniMretsaM> yeah, that would suck
<Derath-Srvr> Just had the compressor and reversing value replaced last year...
<Derath-Srvr> can't afford another $1k again...
<dniMretsaM> time for a whole new unit
<Derath-Srvr> Wanna give me $4k for that?
<dniMretsaM> but yeah, they can be quite expensive
<Derath-Srvr> Well, I'm on the old r-type as well, so they have to replace the whole system...
<dniMretsaM> or u could move to the Antarctica. u wont need AC
<Derath-Srvr> No, I'd need the heatpump side, which is why it's having problems now lol
<Derath-Srvr> Need to get home and test system to see if valve is working right, might just have ac at the moment...
<dniMretsaM> move to L.A. where it's like 72 all year round
<Derath-Srvr> (full electric house, so ac/heat pump is same unit)
<dniMretsaM> personally, I think it'd b awesome to live where it's 72 all the time
<dniMretsaM> that's my fav temperature
 * Unit193 doesn't have AC...
<dniMretsaM> when we lived in PA we didn't hav AC. I was really happy we got a house with it when we moved out here
<dniMretsaM> Unit, how was the Ubuntu Hour last night?
<dniMretsaM> #ubuntu has 1752 online
<dniMretsaM> that's a lot
<Unit193> dniMretsaM: It didn't go badly. We had more people then ever!
<dniMretsaM> awesome!
<jgould> I wish I could keep my place at a temprature where I feel comfortable
<dniMretsaM> well I g2g
<dniMretsaM> c u peeps l8r
<canthus13> Cheri703: Eh? You're dropping like you're in hungary again...
<Cheri703> had to reboot desktop a few times
<Unit193> Howdy TheErk
<TheErk> Hola
<Unit193> Welcome back jgould
<jgould> thank you
<jgould> stupid router
<TheErk> I am not a stupid router.
<canthus13> TheErk: You're just a special router.
<TheErk> Helmet and all!
<canthus13> :D
<jgould> Heh
<jgould> I wonder if 11.10 will work any better on this MacBook than 11.04
<Cheri703> might try 10.10?
<jgould> It's all drivers, Only reason that 11.10 might work better is because of updates to the drivers
<Cheri703> kk
<jgould> I came up with a solution for the trackpad.  Not ideal, but a solution
<Cheri703> yeah?
<jgould> Turn off tap clicking
<TheErk> Does it involve paper clips and pudding?
<jgould> Nope
 * Cheri703 could go for some pudding
<jgould> I'm going to give 10.10 a shot.  I'm currently running 10.04 on the server (and don't plan to change that any time soon...)
<Cheri703> worth a shot
<TheErk> Well.. i made it a whole month before removing evolution and gwibber.
<TheErk> That is a record.
<jgould> It cna't hurt anything...  Apparently a Michigan  Teenager put her 2  year old cousin on Ebay for $1000
<Cheri703> heh, I only use evolution for the calendar...I like having my google calendars in the applet
<TheErk> I did too, but it was causing some hela memory leaks
<TheErk> When an apointment popped it would gobble memory.
<TheErk> This morning the calendar was using 2.1 GIGs of memory
<Cheri703> weird
<jgould> thats so that you took care of your appointmet...
<TheErk> That is INSANE
<jgould> I hate making hamburger...
<TheErk> Did you use holy cow?
<jgould> Heh
<dequire> hi all
<Cheri703> hi dequire
<dequire> oops 1 sec
<TheErk> Hello dequire
<TheErk> Ron has his own Noc?
<jgould> Hello dequire/ronnoc
<ronnoc> lol
<jgould> I thought it was NOC
<ronnoc> I keep getting knocked off of NickServ
<jgould> that's becasue it doesn't like people having thier own NOCs
<ronnoc> o.O well that explains it, doesn't it
<ronnoc> Cheri703: I saw on the ML you're throwing your hat into the Ohio council - best of luck to you :)
<Cheri703> thanks
<Cheri703> I'll get a mini-bio posted somewhere at some point
<ronnoc> TheErk: Yes, in fact I do have my own NOC :)
<ronnoc> Cheri703: thatseems a little vague lol
<ronnoc> *that seems
<Cheri703> heh
<Cheri703> I don't remember where I'm supposed to put it
<jgould> umm...  on the wiki?
<ronnoc> I would just throw it on the ML - I remember people did that before. Then they can get aggregated wherever they're supposed to go
<jgould> ML?
<ronnoc> mailing list
<jgould> oh
<ronnoc> =)
<jgould> wow...  My MacBook is running slow
<ronnoc> I'm going to get some yard work done - be back a bit later people
<jgould> Yard work,  It's raining here...
<TheErk> Is it raining men?
 * Cheri703 wishes!
<canthus13> heh.
<jgould> how did you get that, Erk
<TheErk> Get what sir?
 * Cheri703 could be ok with a stable o' men ;)
<jgould> that it was raining men
<jgould> And How do you knwo I'm a sir? ;)
<jgould> LOL Cheri703
<TheErk> I usually go with sir.
<TheErk> Women don't get too offended by the mistake
<TheErk> Calling men ma'am usually starts a fight.
<Cheri703> which is stupid
<TheErk> I completely agree.
<Cheri703> the WORST thing you can do is to call a man a woman -_-
<jgould> Depends on the Man
<Cheri703> well, in general
<jgould> When I was growing up I'd get confused for a little girl on the phone
<Cheri703> guys are called sissies, called girl names, etc, and it's SUCH an insult
<Cheri703> and yet "sexism is soooo not an issue anymore" >.<
<TheErk> Sexism and racism is alive and well in America.
<TheErk> We just don't talk about it.
<Cheri703> yeah
<TheErk> Now get back in the kitchen and knit me a sweater.
<TheErk> :-D
<canthus13> Cheri703: I'm guilty of having told my kid to quit acting like a little girl... :/
<canthus13> mainly when he whines over the dumbest stuff that even my 4 year old neice would blow off.
<Cheri703> then tell him TO act like a girl!
<Cheri703> if she's the one not getting fussy about it
<canthus13> :)
<Cheri703> I just hate it that "being a girl" is drilled into boys from childhood as a BAD THING
 * Cheri703 is ranting, sorry
<Cheri703> just...one of those things
<canthus13> Cheri703: I never said anything about my youngest wearing dresses with his cousins... He outgrew it.  now all the girls are following him around. :)
<Cheri703> heh
<canthus13> I get it, generally.
<jgould> I agree Cheri703
<Cheri703> ted talk that is awesome and on topic: http://shakespearessister.blogspot.com/2010/12/my-liberation-as-man-is-tied-to-your.html
<Cheri703> I highly recommend it to parents of boys (and people in general)
<jgould> I hate grilling...  Too hard to get good burgers
<TheErk> ...wha
<TheErk> Fire
<TheErk> Meat
<TheErk> Done
<TheErk> :-D
<jgould> Geroge Foreman...  We dont own a grill
<Cheri703> those dry stuff out SO BADLY
<jgould> These are juicy
<Unit193> are they cooked?
<jgould> These ones are...  The first I had became uncooked halfway through
 * jgould ponders ordering stickers for the MacBook from System76
<jgould> 10.10 was a live CD as well, right?
<Cheri703> you can have a live cd of any of them
<canthus13> yay magic jackholes...
<canthus13> jgould: Heh. Send pictures to steve@apple.com if you do.
<jgould> canthus13: that would piss him off XD
<canthus13> jgould: He'd take away your hipster card. :(
<jgould> I have a hipster card?
<canthus13> You have apple products...
<canthus13> You're either hipster or elderly, and I'd hate for him to take away your AARP priveleges.
<canthus13> (I kid... I just hate apple with a passion.. have since ~1990)
<Unit193> ronnoc picked the wrong server...
<jgould> I dont' get the people that hate apple for no reason
<canthus13> jgould: I have plenty of reason. I used to have thousands of dollars invested in Apple //e equipment.  One day, apple said 'fuck you. no support. buy a mac.'  I bought a PC.
<canthus13> A lot of apple // owners did the same, and still feel the same way.
<jgould> that will do it
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-05-20
<TheErk> hola again
<Unit193> Cheri703: http://ubuntu-art.org/content/show.php/Ubuntu+Women+plymouth+themes+?content=141076
<canthus13> http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/apple-causes-religious-reaction-in-brains-of-fans-say-neuroscientists/
<Unit193> canthus13: This I did see...
<Unit193> Well.... Most of it...
 * Cheri703 was being productive :)
<Cheri703> yeah Unit193, that's the new u-w logo :)
<Unit193> Thats a boot splash
<Cheri703> yeah
<deejoe> canthus13: did you also see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e30zR7Fv9uA
<deejoe> 1:00 in
<canthus13> Not yet...I'll watch it when I get home tonight.
 * canthus13 is at work, can't really do videos.
<deejoe> ah
<dmcglone1> hey
<Unit193> Howdy
<dmcglone1> hows it going this evening?
<TheErk> What up DMC?
<dmcglone1> not much just got out from under being forced to watch American Idol :-/
 * Unit193 doesn't watch that
<dmcglone1> I don't either Unit193 but everyone else here does.
<Unit193> Hide under the table ;)
<dmcglone1> I try, but my little girls beat me back out from under it :-/
<canthus13> deejoe: cancel cable.
<canthus13> ...tabfail.
<canthus13> or put a parental lock on the channel.
<dmcglone1> so is everyone ready to die this saturday???? LOL
<Unit193> ^^^
<Unit193> I'm going to a graduation... So might as well!
<canthus13> dmcglone1: Nah. I'm joining the looting at 6:01.
<dmcglone1> didn't you hear Unit193?
<dmcglone1> canthus13: I'll join you on that one, you watch my back and I'll watch yours :-)
<Unit193> I'm waiting for the 2012 end, not 2011...
<dmcglone1> haha, that one is a good one too
<dmcglone1> seems now-a-days we are going to die every other week
<dmcglone1> Hell my hard drives get a better life span than we do anymore
<Unit193> Just because, it's going to happen friday.. :D
<dmcglone1> well at least it's going to happen on a day that the majority of americans are happy
<dmcglone1> lol
<TheErk> Relax it's only the rapture.. party afterwards.
<dmcglone1> haha
<dmcglone1> where's the party?
<TheErk> Wherever you want.. the christians won't be around to stop you.
<Unit193> If the world is full of raptors, there is no party!
<TheErk> :-D
<Unit193> ...
<dmcglone1> dang you got some good ones tonight TheErk
<dmcglone1> :-)
<dmcglone1> well in that case I'm gonna break all the 10 commandments
<canthus13> y'know.. If they keep rescheduling the Rapture, everyone's gonna miss it. It's gonna die, just like Star Trek: Enterprise. :(
<canthus13> We should go around town and leave little piles of clothes everywhere. :)
<dmcglone1> yeah
<dmcglone1> canthus13: but first we gotta steal them at 6:01
<TheErk> You know i've heard tons of 'end of the world' reasonings.. but this one coming up.. it's just outright insane.
<canthus13> Heh.
<dmcglone1> don't knock the message, knock the idiots delivering it
<dmcglone1> lol
<canthus13> if they paid attention to their bibles, they're remember that we're not gonna know the time or day of the second coming, so any date they peg and advertize will logically be wrong.
<dmcglone1> I think the Mayan calendar stopped because they were too stupid to count any higher
<TheErk> I think they ran out of rock
<dmcglone1> whoo hooo
<canthus13> dmcglone1: Actually, it's because the cycle ended. The mayan (And many other central/south american) calendars were based on cycles.
<dmcglone1> dang canthus13 kill it as quick as I deliver it
<TheErk> Thank fully i have a google calendar.. and it lasts a long time.
<dmcglone1> ;-)
<canthus13> they had centuries to work out a new calendar for the new cycle, so why mess with it?
<TheErk> Although i do believe that if one day i can not get to my google calendar.
<TheErk> It may be the end of the world.
<dmcglone1> I like the "running out rock" theory better :-)
<dmcglone1> I really think the dinosaurs ate them before they could finish their calendar :-/
<dmcglone1> will Ubuntu 11.10 have a Gnome option?
<dmcglone1> or will it just be Unity?
<TheErk> I do not know
<dmcglone1> I think it was Unit193 that posted the IRC chat where he said the next release will proably include a gnome option
<dmcglone1> Or it may have mentioned support for Gnome.
<dmcglone1> can't remember which though
<TheErk> No idea good sir.
<TheErk> Me, i like Unity.
<dmcglone1> Eeeeek!
<TheErk> :-D
<dmcglone1> I wouldn't touch it with a 10 foot pole
<dmcglone1> TheErk: tried Gnome 3?
<TheErk> I have not.
<dmcglone1> beats the hell out of Unity
<TheErk> Why?
<Unit193> dmcglone1: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/expected-changes-in-ubuntu-1110-oneiric.html
<dmcglone1> I say you try it before deciding, If you like unity, I guarantee you will like gnome 3
<TheErk> Fair enough, i'll DL the live USB
<dmcglone1> thanks Unit193
<Unit193> Anything beats Unity...
<dmcglone1> TheErk: I like how you can put your cursor in the top left corner and everything pops down so you can see the desktops and apps, favorites and places
<dmcglone1> It's organised way better than Unity
<TheErk> oooo i would love if they got rid of evolution
<Unit193> dmcglone1: Sounds like Mac OS X
<dmcglone1> I'm not crazy about evolution, I do use it, but it's better than anything else I've found.
<Unit193> T-Bird wins
<dmcglone1> Kmail is good, but it's bloated
<dmcglone1> Unit193: I don't care for web based clients :-/
<Unit193> ...
<Cheri703> hola
<TheErk> I would be fine with no mail client
<Unit193> I'm sure there is a way to run T-Bird off that, but normally you use the sudo apt-get install thunderbird
 * Cheri703 was productive tonight :D
<Cheri703> still more to do, but made progress
<dmcglone1> by the way TheErk you can't download Gnome 3 unless you use fedora or suse and some other distro
<TheErk> Gnome 3 has a live distro based on fedora
<dmcglone1> hola back Cheri703
 * Cheri703 is not a hola back girl
<dmcglone1> yeah
 * Cheri703 is in a weird mood :)
<dmcglone1> well you are now, you started it
<dmcglone1> :-)
<dmcglone1> TheErk: http://ubuntuone.com/p/uSj/
<dmcglone1> thats with just 1 desktop
<TheErk> It still downloading
<dmcglone1> I'm posting one of the desktop now
<dmcglone1> http://ubuntuone.com/p/uSk/
<TheErk> I will give you this one caveat.. i am a visually impaired user.. and i love Unity for its design.. nice big icons and all
<dmcglone1> I see, I'm pretty sure you can make things bigger with Gnome 3 also
<dmcglone1> I love that new samsumg infuze commercail
<dmcglone1> I think I might have poison oak :-/
<Unit193> Scratch it then dump alcohol on it
<dmcglone1> Ow. sounds painful
<TheErk> Amputation.. it's the only way
<dmcglone1> I got a chain saw
<Unit193> Bleach!  not alcohol!
<dmcglone1> LOL
<dmcglone1> Ok I'll be back gonna try bleach
<dmcglone1> NOT!
<dmcglone1> I'll use Pee, that should work. heard it on a survival show ;-/
<Unit193> I heard scratch && bleach!
<Cheri703> there's a special soap you can get
<dmcglone1> well there's no way in hell I'm pouring bleach in a wound
<Unit193> :D
<dmcglone1> Unit193: put your hearing aid on, so you don't hear anything like that again :-/
<dmcglone1> Cheri703: special soap is for sissies... LOL
<dmcglone1> I'll just scratch it and bite it till the skin it's on is gone. That'll work
<TheErk> Making USB now
<dmcglone1> cool TheErk
<dmcglone1> I think You'll like it
<dmcglone1> Fox 28's idea of "breaking news" A fire downtown
<dmcglone1> whoopi doo doo
<dmcglone1> a vacant building it was
<TheErk>   rebooting... back in a sec
<dmcglone1> k
<TheErk> Blah.. my PC doesn't want to boot from Flash
<dmcglone1> that was quick
<dmcglone1> do you have it enabled in the BIOS?
<TheErk> Yep
<TheErk> Just not seeing anything connected
<dmcglone1> sounds like it's not enabled in the BIOS
<TheErk> Lemmie try another port
<TheErk> brb
<TheErk> ehhh monkeys
<jgould> Monkeys?
<dmcglone1> watching planet of the apes again? I warned you
<dmcglone1> lol
<TheErk> MONKEYS!
<TheErk> I'm actually looking forward to the prequal
<jgould> Hmmm... Maybe I should make coffee
<dmcglone1> did it work this time TheErk
<TheErk> Nope
<dmcglone1> wow
<dmcglone1> how'd you install unity?
<TheErk> CD
<jgould> also, I need to reboot...  This thign did a slew of updates...
<dmcglone1> any kernel updates jgould?
<TheErk> hmmmm.. be back.
<dmcglone1> welcome back
<dmcglone1> well I'm outta here. have a good one everybody
<jgould> Did it work, Erk
 * jgould ponders switching to Mavrick...
<TheErk> Hell no
<jgould> I feel your pain
<jgould> Hmm...  What does it mean when you have an executable that you are you supposed to run ldd on and it tells you that it's 'not a dynamic executable' even though you know it is...
<TheErk> It means...
<TheErk> something is broke
<jgould> I figured that out already...  I hate figuring out what is broke when that is the only clue you get...
<canthus13> jgould: I lurve maverick.
<jgould> Mavrick may work better, it may not
<Unit193> I like Natty
<canthus13> jgould: gotta chmod +x maybe?
<canthus13> Unit193: Ew.
<jgould> I would prefer lucid, as that's what's running on my server...
<Unit193> canthus13: Only L/X
<jgould> Nope, Same thing
 * jgould grumbles
<jgould> I'm going to install Maverick rather than Natty and see if I get anywhere...  I'll be back in about an hour
<jgould> Well,  The good news is that Mavrick seems to work better than Natty on a live CD
<jgould> The first thing this liveCD told me was that there was an upgrade... When is the next LTS Version?  Is it going to be 12.04?
<jgould> wow this thing heats up when it's working
 * Cheri703 almost made a joke about that being a euphemism, but will refrain
<jgould> Heh
<jgould> I'm going to mail away for some stickers from System76.  I know my server could stand to lose the "Powered by Windows XP sticker..."
<Cheri703> that's cool
<jgould> BRB,  Rebooting into Mavrick
<jgould> ok, Back
<jgould> Also, after a little bit of research, 12.04 is going to be the next LTS.
<Unit193> Any Pithos users? (I like pianobar too, canthus13)
<jgould> Never heard of it, unit
<Unit193> Pandora client
<Unit193> I know a fix to get better songs :D
<jgould> I think I have a pandora account... Maybe I should look into it
<Unit193> Pithos and pianobar
<Unit193> WIth Pithos it may be best to use his ppa...
<jgould> I'm waiting on updates to install and then I'll look into it
<jgould> Taht's the down side to installing a 6 month old distro...  Lots of updates
<jgould> But unlike Windows, I get them all in one hit
<Unit193> And you shouldn't have to reboot 7 times...
<jgould> Exactly.  One time and the updates are done.  Apple is pretty close to that, depending on the updates.  I still don't get why you have to reboot for Safari though...
<Unit193> http://www.stickycomics.com/computer-update/
<jgould> Also, I need to look into remapping my control key to my command key and vice versa.  should I have a 'windows like' key function
<jgould> LOL
<Unit193> I see that as rather ture...
<jgould> I do too
 * Cheri703 is bored...
<Unit193> In the themes section, the "windows" one doesn't look close to as good as XP (or up for that matter...)
<canthus13> jgould: you probably should have the 'windows' key.
<canthus13> jgould: it's useful for a lot of stuff, particularly with compiz.
<jgould> Under unity, if I hit my command (it remaps to the start/windows key under windows) I get the menu.  I don't get that in 10.10
<Unit193> I take it the mactel channel is usless?
<jgould> Yeah,  there is one other person in there besides me
<jgould> I've not played with compiz...
<canthus13> jgould: also, the keyboard shortcuts app allows you to map all sorts of stuff to various key combos.
 * jgould notes that it's hot in ehre
<jgould> er here
<jgould> 78 is a tad bit warm
<Unit193> Way too hot...
<jgould> on my natty box, teh command key doens't do anything either
<jgould> So what do the 'official' natty cd's look like
<Unit193> http://www.stickycomics.com/wp-content/uploads/os_couples.jpg
<jgould> heh
<jgould> brb, restarting the laptop
<jgould> Well,  this hasn't helped... I'm going to go back to natty
<jgould> why the hell when I have synaptic open to find a package, do I go and switch to the CLI so I can install it??!?!!
<Cheri703> you shouldn't
<jgould> I know.  I can do it right from Synaptic
<Cheri703> *shouldn't have to
<Cheri703> ok, I misread and thought you had to for some reason
<Unit193> Synaptic? What is this?
<jgould> I'm beginning to think it's force of habit from working on the server.  i've installed a few packages by searchign for them in synaptic first, and then swtiching to the CLI for the server and installign them
<Unit193> You can search with CLI...
<Unit193> ...That's not the point
<Cheri703> this is coming from left field, but...pregnant women who are close to their due date ...shouldn't they anticipate the whole "water breaking" thing? like...wear a diaper or rubber pants or something? I dunno...in tv shows/movies they always end up with a puddle, which is nasty...just seems like there's a better way
<jgould> Ew.  and that is left field.
<jgould> and you would think so
<Unit193> Not everyone has their water break
<Cheri703> it just....doesn't make sense to me
 * Cheri703 is super grossed out by the whole childbirth thing
 * jgould thinks that means that there won't be any little Cheri's running aournd
<Cheri703> not anytime soon!
<Cheri703> I feel no particular urge for children that are biologically mine
<Cheri703> at this exact minute, I'm not having a major urge toward ANY children, but if that comes, we'll see
<jgould> I wouldn't mind kids, but we're not actively trying for them right now.  I deal with too many at work...
<jgould> I think that the fact that I keep trying to install Linux, even though I have issues, might mean something...
<Unit193> http://www.motifake.com/index.php?start=134741
<Cheri703> any of you watch the show Bones?
<jgould> Nope.  I've thought about it
<jgould> I love having a network enabled printer
<jgould> especially considering it was free XD
<Cheri703> I'm trying to decide whether or not to go to bed...I don't *technically* have anything on my schedule for tomorrow til 3:30pm
 * jgould fills Cheri703's schedule up with random stuff
<Cheri703> bah, then I have to wake up earlier
<jgould> Sorry
<Cheri703> my brain is weird
<Cheri703> sometimes I feel strange, I think my blood sugar is out of whack at the moment
<Cheri703> brb
<jgould> possible.  I will randomly feel dizzy.  It's something I inherted from my mother... Thanks Mom!
<Cheri703> back
<jgould> front
<jgould> I'm going to go find out how much it's going to cost to mail something.  I'll brb
<Unit193> My cousin *can't* (or *REALLY* shouldn't) have sugar
<jgould> I've often wondered if I'm not hypoglycemic <SP>
<Cheri703> I am
<Cheri703> have been since I was a kid
<Unit193> I would be sad if I could never have real sugar...
<jgould> I agree, Unit193
<Cheri703> I can have sugar, I just *should* have it with "real" food
<Unit193> +caffeine
<jgould> Candy is "real" food, right?
<Cheri703> that doesn't always happen and I get into weird up/down things, but I manage
<jgould> It's all about knowing how to control it
<Unit193> Cousin can't...
<Cheri703> yeah
<jgould> Ok,  It's going to cost me $10.20ish to mail this defective router back to Cisco
<Cheri703> :/
<jgould> I turn the air on and it goes *up* a degree in here... WTF
<jgould> I thoguht we were gonna be paperless by now...  I seem to have more paper than I know what to do with...
 * jgould removes his brain
<jgould> Hmm... Update manager doesn't seem to want to work
<jgould> Now I have appications crashing out of the blue...
<jgould> Wow... Unity just defaulted to a 2D mode
<jgould> See This is what I dont' get.  things will change for no reason
<jgould> Hmm... I'm talking to my self
<Unit193> That heppens a TON for you...
<jgould> Which, talking to my self or things changing?
<Unit193> You talk to yourself
<jgould> That's cause no one answers me...
 * Unit193 hasn't used Linux on a new mac...
 * jgould pulls his hair out
<jgould> :P
<jgould> if I knew then what I know now, my system wouldn't have been a new Mac (or at least not an 8,1
<Unit193> My cousin hasn't really used linux, is it worth it to try to get him to use it on his mac?
<jgould> I think you will have better luck with a 7,1 than the 8,1 at this point
<BiosElement> Random offtopic awesomeness
<BiosElement> Sony just found a live phishing site running on their own servers...
<BiosElement> Am I allowed to laugh yet? :P
<jgould> No
<Unit193> Wow...
<BiosElement> No? But...but...it's like poor sony's trying to make fools of themselves
<jgould> Heh
<Unit193> Security? We don't need no security!
<BiosElement> I mean, I know they've hired good techs. And I know they're telling sony's execs they're retarded monkeys... >.>
<BiosElement> Oh, to be fair, it 'was' from Sony Ireland's tiny server division. >.< And it doesn't look like it had a valid ssl cert, but still..
<jgould> Damn libraries
<BiosElement> Hmm?
<jgould> I have a program that uses dynamic linking to libraries.  I have the damn library installed but it can't seem to find it
<BiosElement> Bleh, I had python telling me to go to hell once...spent two days debugging it...had a damned typo in the import
<BiosElement> *import
<BiosElement> Hah, if you think the FBI is tracking you, get a Car Cigarette GPS Jammer >.> Awesome.
<jgould> O.o
<Unit193> That's on the list right after my cellphone jammer...
<BiosElement> Hehe, only 50 bucks. :P
<BiosElement> This is awesome, It's technically a federal crime in the US and yet GPS jammers are sold via US companies. >.>
<BiosElement> It'd be much more fun to jam the GPS Sats themselves though. >.<
<Unit193> Texting jammer is a nice thing to have..
<BiosElement> It's actually not hard to spoof a GPS signal either since most GPS receivers just latch onto the strongest signal.
<BiosElement> Has anyone done much poking around into Stuxnet? Just poking around some, it's pretty impressive.
<jgould> Never heard of it
<jgould> Ha! Take that you stupid library!
<BiosElement> It's probably the first state-sponsored 'cyberwar' worm. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stuxnet
<Unit193> BiosElement: Gonna build your own, eh?
<BiosElement> hah, I wish I had the skills to do that Unit193 :P Though only in a greyhat kind of way >.<
<BiosElement> Amazing thing about Stuxnet is it hit four 0day exploits for win, had two valid signed drivers, snuck around and only targeted a very specific type of system.
<jgould> Hmm... I wonder if I have scrolling on my trackpad in Ubuntu Classic or just in Unity
<jgould> Yay!
<jgould> We're getting somewhere
<jgould> This is something I didnt' have before
<jgould> Now, don't ask me to tell you how I got it working
<BiosElement> hah
<BiosElement> Don't breath
<jgould> The sad thing is that I have that kind of luck
 * jgould makes a note to not try to figure out technical stuff when he's half asleep
<jgould> Ah ha! Fixed it
 * jgould sighs
<jgould> damn it!
<jgould> from working to not,  Just like that
<thafreak> Anyone setup TOR before?
<canthus13> thafreak: Yup.
<canthus13> it's slower than shit, but it does a decent job.
<canthus13> certainly better than freenet.
<canthus13> jgould: What do you keep breaking?
<jgould> You mean with my internet?
<canthus13> jgould: Yeah.
<jgould> No idea
<canthus13> Router issues?
<jgould> Probably... I was sleeping
<jgould> woke up from an odd dream and had to send an email...
<jgould> Kinda werid when that happnes...  Anywho, back to sleep
<thafreak> I'm thinking of setting up TOR just for IRC :)
<thafreak> to obscure my host
<jgould> TOR?
 * jgould ponders
 * jgould is also cold
<Unit193> I'm not cold at all!
<jgould> it's 77 in here and I'm freezing
<thafreak> There we go...didn't realize I wasn't connecting with SSL all this time!
<Unit193> thafreak: Do you need it?
<jgould> connecting to the irc server?
<thafreak> well..when I send my top secret password for identifying my nick....yeah I need it to go over ssl :)
<thafreak> been sending it plain text all this time
<jgould> ah
 * jgould rubs his eyes
<thafreak> Nice...now I got me a cloak :)
<Unit193> Who gave it to you? (Did you also ask for a dagger?)
<jgould> damn flash makes the fans spin up on this thing
<Unit193> Then stop flashing your computer....
<canthus13> jgould: Flash makes my work machine go nuts... and it's running on my laptop at home. :/
<jgould> I can't help that flashing it gets it all hot and bothered
<thafreak> I just followed the freenode instructions
<thafreak> just make sure your nick is registered, then find a freenode staffer and ask for a cloak
<thafreak> disconnect and reconnect, and viola, you're cloaked
<Unit193> thafreak: I was just asking what staffer gave it to you (You didn't have to disconnect and reconnect)
<Unit193> thafreak: And the dagger what from asking for a cloak and dagger :D
<thafreak> i caught the cloak-n-dagger ref :)
<Unit193> I told my friend to ask for that too (and he did :D )
<thafreak> well, they said they gave me a cloak...but i still saw the host I was connecting from...so i disconnected and re-connected (the solution to everything) and it's there now
<jgould> A reboot fixes everything
<jgould> including the human brain
<thafreak> word
<Unit193> +coffee
<jgould> +coffee
<thafreak> already have that...
<thafreak> just brewed some
<jgould> I need some
<jgould> Also need to get off my ass and do something...
<thafreak> stunnel4
<thafreak> Anyone set up one of those boot on lan environments, where you can remotely image machines?
<thafreak> i saw something in conjunction with clonezilla about it
<thafreak> i think I just had a great idea
<thafreak> since I can't out right replace these stupid windows computers...I'm going to ADD a linux computer to each office
<thafreak> so when their windoze machine breaks, they have something that keeps working
<thafreak> if they're anything like normal people with normal brains, they'll eventually start to rely more on the machine that is usable most of the time right?
<Unit193> The computer speakers that pickup radio just started playing the rickroll....
<canthus13> thafreak: What did you wanna know about tor?
<thafreak> canthus13: just how hard/easy it was to setup and use...
<thafreak> I have some new vps servers coming with unmetered bandwidth...thinking of running a tor middleman on one
<canthus13> thafreak: Not that difficult.... you'd have to write a script to automagically turn it on, otherwise you're doing /etc/init.d/tor start and /etc/init.d/privoxy start... and you ideally want to install teh torbutton plugin for firefox.
<Unit193> http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor
<canthus13> dunno how hard it is to run a node.
<thafreak> i was just going to run irssi over it really
<thafreak> well, we'll see...got some other experiments to do first
<canthus13> never used irssi over it.
<jgould> Hmm...  We haven't gotten any mail in 3 days... Not normal
<deejoe> snail or e?
<jgould> snail
<thafreak> maybe you're actually on vacation, and no one told you
<jgould> That would be nice
<jgould> Can I be on vacation somewhere nice?
<canthus13> jgould: No spam? I'd be thrilled...
<Unit193> This coffee is so good....
<thafreak> what kinds of koffee?
<thafreak> ha, that reminds me...anyone remember kafe...or however it was spelled...
<thafreak> the java implementation from way back
<thafreak> was it kaffee...
<canthus13> never hurd of it.
<thafreak> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaffe
<thafreak> it was aparently the first open source java implementation...
<thafreak> probably why redhat distributed it back in the day
<thafreak> like back redhat 5/6 days
<thafreak> for the un-initiated, fedora 1 = redhat 10 :)
<SkrappJaw> thafreak: That much I knew
<SkrappJaw> Im still a newb tho. lol
<SkrappJaw> <-- 6 months of ubuntu thus far.
<thafreak> some people hear me talk about redhat 5 or 6 and are like...isn't that the current version :)
<SkrappJaw> lol.
<SkrappJaw> redhat became the umbrella for all the stuff involving fedora and the like didnt it?
<thafreak> yep...
<thafreak> what happened, a community project started to make newer RPM's for redhat
<thafreak> they called themselves feodora...
<SkrappJaw> cuz thats the hat in the redhat logo
<thafreak> this was back when there was only 1 redhat...it was all free...
<canthus13> thafreak: My first unix-style shell account was RH 4.62....
<canthus13> (My first shell account was VMS..)
<thafreak> nice
<canthus13> VMS makes neckbeards cry.
<thafreak> mine was some solaris abomination...
<thafreak> I think
<canthus13> but my first internet access was via VMS.
<canthus13> I don't think it was called 'internet' back then, though.. Still ARPAnet.
<SkrappJaw> I did read some on Fedora. The only reason I'm on Ubu is because fedora doesnt like my IBM Thinkcentre p4 box. Its well aged.
<thafreak> haha yeah...I remember getting slip setup...
<thafreak> it was a pain
<canthus13> Fuck slip.  I had X.25 PAD access.
<canthus13> via dialup into a 1200 baud connection.
<thafreak> my only complaint about redhat and fedora, is that yum is garbage
<canthus13> s/yum/yuck/
<thafreak> seriously
<canthus13> too slow.
<thafreak> back in the day, I used apt4rpm :)
<canthus13> Heh.
 * SkrappJaw isnt geek enough to know what that was.
<canthus13> I forget the package manager I used when I last used an RH style distro... it was kinda like synaptic... in Open Caldera 2.3
<thafreak> some one ported the apt tools to use rpm's (redhat packages) instead of dpkg (debian packages)
 * canthus13 never wants to go back to those days...
<SkrappJaw> ah. Ok. I know dpkg.
<thafreak> I should see if apt4rpm is still around...might actually use fedora if it has apt4rpm...
<Cheri703> SkrappJaw: me neither
<Unit193> thafreak: Irish Cream
<canthus13> SkrappJaw: you should.
<Cheri703> btw, o/ SkrappJaw :)
<canthus13> SkrappJaw: dpkg is the foundation for apt.
<SkrappJaw> lol, Cheri703
<SkrappJaw> I would like to know how to compile my own dpkg.
<thafreak> hmm...when the last item in the "news" section is dated 2005, that's a bad sign
<SkrappJaw> for qjoypad. So i dont have to compile it every time I install on a new box
 * canthus13 wonders how you install dpkg if you accidentally remove it...
<thafreak> aptitude reinstall foo
<thafreak> ?
<SkrappJaw> lol
<SkrappJaw> I have problems with debian6. Nautilus is broke out the box. Wont run as root.
<SkrappJaw> Gives me some crazy errors. I tried to find it but couldnt sort it out.
<canthus13> thafreak: I thought aptitude depended on dpkg.
<thafreak> OH
<thafreak> you removed dpkg! ahahaha
<thafreak> holy crap man
<thafreak> download the dpkg deb, and untar it
<SkrappJaw> its an error with something. Daemon? Something bout not being able to connect to dbus server
<thafreak> http://apt-rpm.org/about.shtml
<thafreak> so that one is still active
<thafreak> might have to install fedora just to try that out...
<canthus13> thafreak: I didn't remove it.. I was just wondering how to put it back, aside from compiling from source. :)
<thafreak> you can untar an deb
 * canthus13 did accidentally remove rpm on Open Caldera once, though... which completely destroyed the system.
<thafreak> you can unzip ish an rpm too
<thafreak> actually cpio
<canthus13> yeah, but the whole dependency hell thing made it impossible to do just about anything. :/
<thafreak> yep
<canthus13> It was easier to switch back to windows.
<thafreak> hence the reason I setup apt-rpm :_
<canthus13> heh.
<canthus13> I didn't know about it yet... Debian seemed like some mystical neckbeard distro back in 2001.
<thafreak> yes it did...that's why I just took apt, and left the rest ;)
<thafreak> but then i switched to gentoo...after that, debian seemed easy :)
<canthus13> Hmm... Just got an offer for a software tester position... at 12.50/hr. :/
<SkrappJaw> boss.
<thafreak> is it a paycut?
 * SkrappJaw is not employed.
<SkrappJaw> That'd be boss for me. lol
<SkrappJaw> So, question. How does one uninstall a program they compiled via make install?
<Cheri703> canthus13: /me would love to make $12.50/hr :D
<canthus13> Cheri703: Wanna move to whitehouse?
<Cheri703> no idea where that is
<canthus13> SW of toledo.
<canthus13> It's a small town about half an hour out.
<Cheri703> hmm...
<Cheri703> no chance of telecommuting, eh?
<canthus13> Doesn't look like it. I'll forward it to you.
<Cheri703> kk
<Cheri703> interesting
<canthus13> thafreak: Yeah... a fair bit of a paycut....
<canthus13> SkrappJaw: Depends.. Some have an uninstall script. you might check the readme.
 * jgould is bored
<jgould> and i need a package of $.70 parts...
<canthus13> jgould: try installing LFS if you're bored.
<jgould> LFS?
<canthus13> Linux From Scratch.
<canthus13> Try installing it in a VM.  It's basically compiling everything from the toolchain on up.
 * Unit193 wants to go to OLF and see people from the LoCo
 * canthus13 is going to OLF.
<canthus13> Speaking of which.. I need to request the days off now.
<jgould> OLF?
<canthus13> Ohio Linux Fesgt.
<canthus13> ...Fest.
<canthus13> In cbus Sept 9-11.
<canthus13> Gotta go for the pre-party... Last year, Nagios dropped $10k on the bar for drinks for OLF folks...
<canthus13> ...which resulted in paultag endorsing them. :)
<Unit193> Now my voice hurts from yelling at the computer....
<canthus13> Unit193: That was dumb.
<canthus13> You should kick it next time.  Or headbutt it.
<Unit193> The site spider has no **** filter....
<Unit193> And now it's hung...
 * canthus13 won't crack any jokes.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-05-21
<Unit193> xkill makes me feel better (But then I have to open it again...)
<Unit193> So I'm going to have to download a bunch of files I don't want just to get the ones I do.... Great!
<paultag> canthus13: goddamn right
<paultag> canthus13: they effing rocked
<paultag> 2700 drinks
<paultag> in like 3 hours
<paultag> BRB
 * Cheri703 is back home now...
<Cheri703> Unit193: I'm going to be going to OLF
<Cheri703> one way or another
<Cheri703> so you can probably carpool (if you are ok with being there whatever hours I am
<Cheri703> )
<Unit193> Would you go up every day?
<Cheri703> probably
<Cheri703> o.O for some reason my desktop is black and white...like everything...
<Cheri703> to the googles!
<Cheri703> cable was knocked loose :)
<canthus13> Heh.
<skrappjaw_> I cant remember who it was that asked about blackberry and syncing music but Banshee works fine for my 8330.
<Cheri703> hehe http://theoatmeal.com/comics/rapture
<canthus13> Cheri703: Heh.
<dmcglone1> happy friday all
<dmcglone1> The clocks ticking, I just wanna say I love you all and I'll see everybody in "Ubuntu heaven" ;-)
<canthus13> dmcglone1: if you go, I'm looting your place.
<Unit193> Why wait?
<dmcglone1> good luck finding it after I burn it down
<dmcglone1> Unit193: he'll wait out of courtesy.. LOL
<canthus13> Unit193: Guess I shouldn't, now that he's threatening to burn it down.
<dmcglone1> canthus13: I already planned on doing that, I want to go to heaven Debt Free
<dmcglone1> LOL
<dmcglone1> anyone watch pawn shop wars?
<canthus13> no.
 * canthus13 watches pawnstars.
<dmcglone1> canthus13: thats it
<dmcglone1> may bad
<Unit193> http://www.motifake.com/index.php?start=134922
<Unit193> canthus13: http://www.motifake.com/index.php?start=134753
<canthus13> heh.
<Unit193> You were the one that didn't like her, correct?
<canthus13> yup.
<Cheri703> Unit193: the ONE?
<Cheri703> more like "you were one of the 2334879872398 people who didn't like her, right?"
<Unit193> Doesn't she have 2 songs?
 * Cheri703 neither knows nor cares
<Unit193> That number is too high...
<canthus13> 2.3 trillion people?
<Cheri703> *shrug* I dunno
<dmcglone1> When the End of the World Arrives, How Will the Media Report It?
 * Cheri703 doesn't care
<dmcglone1> USA Today: WE'RE DEAD
<dmcglone1> Microsoft Systems Journal: APPLE LOSES MARKET SHARE
<dmcglone1> Victoria's Secret Catalog: OUR FINAL SALE
<dmcglone1> Sports Illustrated: GAME OVER
<dmcglone1> Rolling Stone: THE GRATEFUL DEAD REUNION TOUR
<dmcglone1> http://www.the-joke-box.com/detailed/980.html
<ronnoc> NASA: The Final Countdown
<ronnoc> Hi all!
<Cheri703> o/
<Unit193> Not too fond of today...
<Cheri703> oh?
<ronnoc> Hey Cheri703, Unit193
 * Cheri703 is catching up on chuck episodes
 * ronnoc was playing Minecraft for the last hour or so
 * Unit193 has never opened Minecraft
<ronnoc> Don't...it's too addictive
 * canthus13 full of blah. :/
<canthus13> and, of course, blargh.
<canthus13> Unit193: It's boooooring.
<ronnoc> canthus13: Have you played it in multi-player? Or watched any Youtube tutorials on it? Or listened to The Shaft podcast? If yes, then you can have your opinion :p
<canthus13> ronnoc: It's boring.
<canthus13> ronnoc: I've messed with it, watched videos, tried to get into it... It just bores me to tears.
 * canthus13 would rather count files in /proc.
<Unit193> Grrrr....
<ronnoc> hahaha
 * Cheri703 wants nerdy female friends :(
<canthus13> Cheri703: Heh. my wife is semi-nerdy.
<ronnoc> to each their own, right? I was just talking to Fab from Linux Outlaws. He's hopelessly addicted.
<ronnoc> Cheri703: Lots of nerdy women play Minecraft :)
<Cheri703> I got to hang out with awesome people at UDS and now back home, my friends look at me alternately like I'm speaking in tongues or like I'm a wizard :/
<Cheri703> meh @ minecraft
<Cheri703> I poked at it once or twice and went *shrug* meh
<Cheri703> canthus13: send her to mansfield to hang out with me
<Cheri703> nerdy friends in general would be ok, like hanging out with people
<ronnoc> Cheri703: it's like realizing that you love Linux. It's an epiphany that just has to happen :)
<ronnoc> but I know what you mean - felt that way after a week in SD for Camp KDE :/
<canthus13> South Dakota?
<canthus13> Or San Diego...
<ronnoc> San Diego...sorry for my laziness
<canthus13> and shouldn't that be 'Kamp KDE'?
<Cheri703> we don't have much of a social life :/  only one couple we're really friends with :/ need more friends in general, but particularly nerdy folks :)
<ronnoc> I don't like using all the "K" thnigs
<canthus13> ronnoc: that's part of the reason I hate KDE.
<ronnoc> hate? lol ouch
<ronnoc> Cheri703: I hear ya. It's touch being from this geographjical area sometimes
<ronnoc> *tough
<canthus13> ronnoc: It feels awkward, the defaults aren't exactly sane...
<Unit193> canthus13: Did Gangsta show up in #ubuntu ?
<canthus13> Unit193: Who?
<Unit193> canthus13: Gangsta
 * canthus13 hasn't paid much attention to #ubuntu in days...
<Unit193> He called !ops and !staff in #lubuntu and #xubuntu (Only worked in #xubuntu where he got banned)
<Cheri703> I'm good at superficial chatting with people, but I find it difficult to make close friends :/ and we don't exactly get out much these days, so it's hard to meet people
<ronnoc> Cheri703: I'll help you, as loco council member, to get more nerdy women! ... that might not have sounded right, but hey
<Cheri703> hehe
<canthus13> ronnoc: ...I think she was wishing for it to rain men the other day...
<canthus13> then again, nothing wrong with equal-opportunity. :)
<ronnoc> I'm not going there.... :p
<canthus13> Heh.
<ronnoc> though after another glass of wine I might
 * canthus13 wonders what to listen to.... :/
<Cheri703> listen to your wife!
<ronnoc> canthus13: Well you don't like KDE or Minecraft...the last thing I'd do is recommend music to you! lol
<ronnoc> and what she said
<dmcglone1> Cheri703: that sounds sexist ;-)
<Cheri703> nah, it's just generally good advice, for anyone
<Cheri703> happy wife, happy life
<Cheri703> :D
<canthus13> Cheri703: Heh. She's buried in her laptop.
<Cheri703> just in general, not just right now :)
 * canthus13 puts on Metallica, Papa Roach.
<ronnoc> canthus13: Metallica \m/
<Cheri703> meh @ metallica
 * Cheri703 is meh'ing a lot tonight
<ronnoc> Metallica <--- usually not "wife approved" lol
<canthus13> Heh.
<ronnoc> at least my ex didn't like them
<dmcglone1> Metallica runs deep in this household
<Cheri703> the first date husband and I had was Warped Tour 2005 :)
<dmcglone1> even my kids jam to Metallica
<canthus13> Old school metallica... Master of Puppets.
<ronnoc> and all my friend's wives, moms, cousins, aunts, etc
<dmcglone1> thats right canthus13
<ronnoc> Cheri703: Smile :)
<Cheri703> I invited him :)
 * dmcglone1 has seen Metallica 8 times
<canthus13> I haven't seen them since they toured with Guns 'n' Roses in the 80's.
 * dmcglone1 has to take a piss
<Cheri703> get a bottle
<ronnoc> lol
<dmcglone1> LOL
<ronnoc> wth
<ronnoc> :D
<ronnoc> Cheri703: <-- apparently moonlights as a Mexican truck driver
<canthus13> Heh.
 * dmcglone1 sighs
 * Cheri703 was in drumline in high school, about 4 girls, 30+ guys...
<dmcglone1> That was a good movie. Drumline that is
<Cheri703> so that type of stuff doesn't phase me
 * ronnoc thinks drummers must be urinary-challenged individuals 
<canthus13> Cheri703: I had several friends with the Phantom Regiment.
<Cheri703> no, they were just gross boys :)
<Cheri703> that's cool
<dmcglone1> ronnoc they did a lot of beating in their days ;-)
 * canthus13 played sax, couldn't march drum corps. :(
<ronnoc> lol. didn't we all, my friend
<dmcglone1> when I was younger I had to march in a baton and drum corp.
<dmcglone1> both my sisters twirled baton
<dmcglone1> ronnoc: Yup.. LMAO
<dmcglone1> my extra curricular activities revolved around my sisters :-/
<ronnoc> Cheri703: what's the Phantom Regiment?
<Cheri703> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Phantom_Regiment
 * dmcglone1 is going to get midnight snack of cereal :-)
<Cheri703> DCI is awesome
<Cheri703> canthus13: have you ever watched Blast?
<canthus13> Nope.
<canthus13> dmcglone1: ...That sounds really awful.
<dmcglone1> what my childhood torture or the cereal?
<dmcglone1> LOL
<Cheri703> canthus13: basically drum/bugle corps on stage: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Blast!_%28musical%29
 * Cheri703 has a dvd of it
<canthus13> Cheri703: Ah. Cool.
<ronnoc> Cheri703: Thx for the link. That's pretty cool.
<Cheri703> it's pretty sweet
 * Cheri703 saw it live
<dmcglone1> I've seen some pretty amazing drummers
<dmcglone1> I once seen a drummer with no arms
<dmcglone1> and he rocked them drums
<dmcglone1> no arms from the elbow down
<dmcglone1> Dang, this room and go from screamin' to silence in .1 second, it's gotta be a record
<canthus13> dmcglone1: It's all you, man...
<dmcglone1> Ah shux I kinda figured :-/
 * Cheri703 is kinda out of it all of a sudden
<Cheri703> I cleaned up my living room today!
<Cheri703> and did a bunch of other stuff
<Cheri703> today was a busy/productive day
<dmcglone1> Cheri703: are you sure you were ever "in it"? ;-)
 * canthus13 needs to clean.
<Cheri703> have to transfer vhs to computer this weekend (several home movie tapes from a client), also redo a spreadsheet for another client
<canthus13> ...but that means dragging myself off the couch.
<dmcglone1> I don't need to clean, thats what I got a wife for ;-)
<Cheri703> canthus13: I just did a little bit at a time and took lots of breaks :)
<canthus13> Cheri703: I can't work like that.. Once I start, I don't stop 'til I'm done.
<Cheri703> dmcglone1: ------____------
<Cheri703> I do sometimes
<Cheri703> it varies
<dmcglone1> canthus13: I am the same way
<dmcglone1> if it takes me all night, I'll work at it till it's completly done
<dmcglone1> but there are drawbacks to that type of behavior
<dmcglone1> if your building a house, Um well after a while you start cutting corners, and the finish product is a lopsided house
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> You live in a crooked house?
<dmcglone1> depends on which person your referring to.. HAHA
<Unit193> Bloody, idiotic computers....
<dmcglone1> Huh? when did computers aquire blood?
<ronnoc> heh
<Unit193> RDP does NOT work in Ubuntu correctly....
 * Unit193 just opened a few (100?) emails....
<dmcglone1> Unit193: it works over here
<dmcglone1> I use it to keep tabs on what my kids are doing on the computer in the other room :-)
<Unit193> dmcglone1: .... RDP?
<dmcglone1> yeah, I use it with Remote Desktop
<Unit193> dmcglone1: Are they using Windows? Does it kick them off when you connect? No? You're not using RDP...
<dmcglone1> Unit193: my bad, I'm using vNC
<Unit193> VNC works better...
<dmcglone1> ditch RDP and use VNC
 * Unit193 is just a little ticked today...
<dmcglone1> drink a beer Unit193
<dmcglone1> :-)
 * dmcglone1 throws Unit193 a samual adams
<ronnoc> good choice. Yuengling here  tonight
 * Unit193 doesn't like beer, trades for Jack Daniel's
<dmcglone1> domestic beer rocks
<dmcglone1> I like Jim Beam better than Jack
<dmcglone1> My next best is straight Vodka
<Unit193> I don't really have Whiskey
<Cheri703> Unit193 is too young
<Unit193> Cheri703: Not if you're with a parent
<Unit193> +at home
<Cheri703> unless ohio has laws I don't know about, then...technically still not supposed to have it
<dmcglone1> how old are you Unit193?
<Unit193> PM
<dmcglone1> Correct Cheri70in3. if an adult including parents gives a minor alcohol it's contributing to a minor
<ronnoc> unless they live in Holland
<ronnoc> and maybe Manatoba
 * Cheri703 doesn't drink...not too young, just don't wanna :)
<canthus13> Heh. In texas, you can drink under 21, if your spouse is over 21.
<ronnoc> does she have to be with you?
<canthus13> yes.
<dmcglone1> Cheri703: I don't drink much at all either
<dmcglone1> every once in a blue moon, I have one
 * canthus13 has had 4 beers and some champagne in the last year...
<canthus13> God... we're boring.
<dmcglone1> canthus13: nah just smart :-)
<dmcglone1> I grew up with an alcoholic step dad, I will not become one
<dmcglone1> :-)
<dmcglone1> and thats my vow to my family
<dmcglone1> LOL
<dmcglone1> Ahhhh piss on that, lets drink
<canthus13> dmcglone1: Totally awesome.
<dmcglone1> LOL
<canthus13> ...meant the not becoming an alcoholic part.
<dmcglone1> thats true
 * canthus13 never could get the hang of drinking every weekend.  Hangovers aren't worth it. :/
<dmcglone1> heh, I've never had a hangover
<ronnoc> dmcglone1: I'm causually doing my part here
<dmcglone1> and I've drank firewater till I passed out and got up at 4 am the next day feeling like a million bucks
<dmcglone1> I could have run a marathon that day
<dmcglone1> I passed out in my back yard and my neighbors who by the way I only knew for about 3 months had to put me in bed!
<dmcglone1> That will never never happen again... LOL
<Unit193> I used to fall asleep (not drunk) everywhere...
<Unit193> Under the table, on the steps you can just about name a location...
 * canthus13 used to do that too.
 * canthus13 once fell asleep standing up on fire watch in boot camp...
<dmcglone1> I'm the total opposite Unit193, I can't sleep anywhere but in my bed
<canthus13> Nothing like waking up to your RDC screaming in your face.
<dmcglone1> dang canthus13 stading>
<Unit193> I can't now...
<dmcglone1> I have never in my life even taken a nap
<dmcglone1> when I try, my mind just wonders, although my body seems to be a sleep
<Cheri703> rawr
<dmcglone1> I remember trying to sleep in school and hated the slobber. It's like you knew you were slobbering all over the desk, but didn't care until the bell rang
<dmcglone1> Oh yeah, that shut everyone up
<dmcglone1> Y'all like: I ain't gonna admit to that ;-)
<canthus13> Heh. I never slobbered.
<dmcglone1> Ah you can admit it, remember tomorrow is the last day of our life :-/
 * jgould wanders in
<Unit193> jgould: Do you slobber when you sleep?
<Cheri703> hola jgould
<Unit193> ^^ that's a better welcome...
<jgould> Umm...  No, I don't
<jgould> Hola, Cheri703
<canthus13> jgould: How do you know? you're asleep...
<dmcglone1> jgould more like when your half asleep
 * canthus13 doesn't drool...
<canthus13> My wife does, though.
<canthus13> Puddles big enough to swim in. :)
<dmcglone1> hasn't anyone ever laid down and tried to sleep and they body is like lifeless but their mind still wonders?
<Unit193> canthus13: Did you try?
<canthus13> Unit193: No, but I splashed in it accidentally.
<Cheri703> dmcglone1: that happens to me all the time, I put on headphones with white noise and it helps drown out my thoughts
<dmcglone1> lucky you can do that
<dmcglone1> with me, it's so damn quite I'm stuck with myself.. LOL
<Cheri703> headphones!
<dmcglone1> quiet that is
<Cheri703> I got soft motorcycle headphones and put them into an eye mask, so light and sound are blocked
<dmcglone1> Cheri703: I'm deaf. I can't sleep with my hearing aid on... LOL
<Cheri703> true, you can't hear ANYTHING without it?
<dmcglone1> No
<Cheri703> hmm...k
<Cheri703> maybe something that would vibrate lightly, create a buzzing feeling in your head, to distract?
<dmcglone1> Nothing zilch unless an really loud siren is put next to my ear
<Cheri703> k
<dmcglone1> I've never tried that
<Unit193> dmcglone1: That can be very handy
<dmcglone1> LOL Unit193
<Unit193> It really could...
<dmcglone1> When I take off my hearing aid, which it's off right now, I'm in my own world
<dmcglone1> the siren or vibrations Unit193?
 * jgould goes through the pile of stuff that a coworker left for him
<Unit193> Being deaf...
<dmcglone1> True
<dmcglone1> I've never used it in a handy way though
<Unit193> I still wouldn't want it, but it could come in handy... (My sister needs it...)
<dmcglone1> but it is nice being able to sleep through storms and such
<Unit193> I can do that! "Go get me my brick!"
 * canthus13 hands Unit193 an iPhone.
<dmcglone1> LOL canthus13
<dmcglone1> good one
<Unit193> I'll take an iPhone!
<dmcglone1> I also do like my option to turn the volume down
<dmcglone1> LOL
<dmcglone1> My Mom says I've got the best of both worlds
 * jgould hands canthus13 an origional iPhone
<dmcglone1> Ok, I'm out. night all
<canthus13> BAH!
 * canthus13 is soooooooo confused...
<jgould> Me to
<Unit193> Quit the LSD then...
<Cheri703> ?
<jgould> I have no clue
<canthus13> I'm trying to get backtrack 5 to install on an SD card. Bactrack 4 installed fine on it... now I get a boot> prompt... unless I plug in my USB drive with the unebootin install of backtrack 5.  then the unetbootin menu comes up, but boots off the sd card.  If I boot just the USB without the SD card in the drive, it can't find a boot sector on the USB drive.
<jgould> Ow.  I just ran my knee into my desk
<canthus13> jgould: Watch out.  there's a desk there.
<jgould> I noticed.  It attacked me
<jgould> I'd like to file a report
<Cheri703> rawr again
<jgould> RAWR!
<Cheri703> indeed
<Cheri703> I'm watching the first episode of a (so far) crappy crime drama show
<Unit193> 503 on the ubuntu ohio site
<Cheri703> I'll give it til the end and decide if I'll keep watching the rest of the season
<Unit193> The first episode can be the worst
<Cheri703> true
<jgould> :|  I have no idea what happened to my copy of BadgeMaker
<Cheri703> I was randomly reminded of this video, it's hilarious, but turn down volume a bit :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWZRGZInJkw
<jgould> Oh my god... They still have a picture of the Z on the corporate website
<jgould> http://schoolportraits.lifetouch.com/uploadedImages/photo_experience.jpg
<Cheri703> o.O
<jgould> That beige thing weighed in at 35 pounds...
<jgould> but you really couldn't take one out unless you took the door off of it
<jgould> Used that thing up until the end of 2007
<Unit193> Cheri703: Do you remember when you sold that laptop?
<Cheri703> yes
<Cheri703> NO REFUNDS! ;)
<canthus13> looks like we didn't make the cut... none of us got rapturfied.
<Unit193> I was just asking when (Project thing)
<Cheri703> oh, ok
<Cheri703> uhm...
<Cheri703> I thought you meant it like, "hey, remember that time..."
<Cheri703> probably jan/feb? or so?
<Unit193> He needs to buy another power cord...
<Cheri703> oh?
<Unit193> Was I supposed to answer?
<Cheri703> why does he need a new cord?
<TheErk> Greetings programs!
<Cheri703> hi
<TheErk> How the heck are you
<Cheri703> doing alright
<TheErk> 90 minutes and i'm still waiting to be raptured
<canthus13> TheErk: It's still 38 minutes out.
<canthus13> 6pm NZ time isn't 'til 2am EST.
<TheErk> Are they going by NZ time?
<canthus13> Anyway.. I'm off to bed.  Gonna get enrapturized in my sleep.
<Unit193> You think you will be taken out? What if you are one of the ones left behind?
<TheErk> Because God couldn't have made a better person.. and humble.
<Unit193> Well... I have an early (8am) morning tomorrow, have a good night!
<jgould> hmm...  I seem to have lost two finger scrolling even though it's turned on...
<jgould> A reboot fixed it... (what doesn't a reboot fix
<canthus13> blargh.
<Cheri703> mmhm
 * Cheri703 followed a link to an ikea product earlier and is now in a " :( :( want furniture / new nice things" mood :/
<Cheri703> after browsing the site for a while
<Cheri703> and seeing all kinds of things we could use
<Cheri703> :D http://thedailywh.at/2011/05/21/having-fun-with-fundies-of-the-day/
<Cheri703> finally rendering my gnucash screencast thing
<jgould> So, did anyone disappear?
 * Cheri703 certainly didn't
<jgould> I didn't either
 * canthus13 did.
<canthus13> freaking overtime. :/
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-05-22
<Unit193> sudo cat /dev/disk/by-label/COMPUTER > audio
<canthus13> cat the entire filesystem.
<Unit193> Too many active channels...
<canthus13> nah.. just dd /dev/sda > /dev/audio
<canthus13> Hmm... can't even do it with sudo.
<Unit193> Active IRC channels...
<canthus13> Oh.
<canthus13> Doesn't work in ubuntu, though... wonder what the default audio device is.
<Unit193> Works in lubuntu...
<canthus13> hmm.. I try, I get nothing.
<Unit193> Cheri703: Did you know TeamViewer is only a windows program?
<Cheri703> no it isn't
<Unit193> They just package it with wine
<Cheri703> well...
<Cheri703> it is, but it works in ubuntu
<Cheri703> works fine cross platform
<Cheri703> so I'm fine with it
<Unit193> And I would hope they test it...
<Cheri703> it works great :)
<Unit193> Volcano Erupts In Iceland <--- There ya go! End of the world! (As close as you will get today...) ;)
<Cheri703> \o/ another saturday night at home! spending it curled up on the floor with one of my freshly-bathed dogs :)
 * Unit193 read baked...
<canthus13> Mmm... baked dog.
<Cheri703> rawr
 * canthus13 drools.
<Cheri703> my dog is making faces at me in an attempt to convince me she should be allowed to curl up on the couch next to me
<canthus13> Cheri703: heh. mine is curled up next to me.
<Cheri703> we are attempting (again) to break them of the expectation of furniture time...they're convinced it's a right....it's not
<canthus13> We had a no furniture rule for years... but since she turned up with cancer, we've been pretty lenient.
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> :/
<Cheri703> I am missing my boy tonight
<Cheri703> (the one who died from cancer in february)
<canthus13> :(
<Cheri703> *sigh* it makes me sad
<Cheri703> aaaaaany way
<Cheri703> do you know anyone who lives near here and wants to pay me to do anything? :)
<canthus13> ...that's a rather open-ended question. :)
<Cheri703> ....legal
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> I know nobody near you besides Unit...
<Cheri703> kk
<Cheri703> *legal and CLOTHED
<canthus13> :D
<Cheri703> because some things are legal, but I still wouldn't do them
<canthus13> I'd never ask you to break the law.. :)
<Cheri703> mmmhm
<Cheri703> just posted to a forum asking if anyone has a bike/trike that they want to get rid of...am doubtful, but who knows
<canthus13> freecycle FTW!
<Cheri703> well, recumbent bike/trike
<Cheri703> I can't ride upright bikes
<Unit193> canthus13: Was just about to post....
<Cheri703> medical thing...I get SUPER dizzy and/or start to black out after 10 minutes or less...not so great
<Cheri703> it's SUPER fun
<Cheri703> :/
<canthus13> Unit193: ...?
<canthus13> Oh. Freecycle.
<canthus13> Heh.
<Unit193> I need to get the blasted bell working in xfce-terminal (I currently connect kinda funny...)
<Unit193> sudo updatedb && locate mp3 player
<Cheri703> someone type something, I'm checking out a feature in quassel
<jgould> something
<Cheri703> nice!
<Cheri703> this is kinda cool
<Cheri703> also: dog just farted a NAAAAAAAASTY fart...it's horrible
<jgould> I don't know why I can't resume from a suspend....  System locks and doesn't do anything
<Cheri703> weird
<jgould> This is a new 'feature' on this install...
<Cheri703> :/
<jgould> Hmm... After a reboot to fix it, I lose two finger scrolling
<Unit193> Cheri703: What feature?
<Cheri703> "chat monitor"
<Cheri703> it basically gives a running list of posts in whichever rooms you choose to aggregate
<Cheri703> so no matter which room I'm in, I can see posts from relevant channels
<Cheri703> still can't get notifications on channel message, but this is a good step :)
<jgould> Such as #ubuntu-us-oh :D
<jgould> I'm gonna brb
<Unit193> 22 open channels...
<Cheri703> yep
<Cheri703> but Unit193, I can choose which channels to include, so right now, I have this one, u-w, and accessibility
<Cheri703> oo, it also puts up PMs
<Unit193> You just got a PM! What did you do wrong?
<Cheri703> ?
<Cheri703> I get pm's from people all the time
<Unit193> Was a joke... I like the colors when people hilight me...
<Cheri703> ah, ok
<jgould> My dog just came up to me and curled up right next to me.
<Cheri703> :)
<Cheri703> mine is on the floor and farting -_-
<jgould> Mine can let some pretty nasty ones...
<Unit193> I've seen a cat do tthat...
<jgould> I wonder why I can't resume from a suspend?  there is nothing of intrest in the logs... (that I can see anyway)
<skrappjaw> herro
<Cheri703> hola skrappjaw
 * skrappjaw is tired.
 * Cheri703 is bored
<skrappjaw> hows your day?
<Cheri703> ok overall, enjoying the amazing weather :)
<skrappjaw> same here
<skrappjaw> I have my car now.
<jgould> It's nice weather... Better than what we've been having
<skrappjaw> Subaru Impreza Wagon
<Cheri703> nice!
<Cheri703> congrats :)
<skrappjaw> i had the windows down all day.
<jgould> Nice car, skrappjaw
<skrappjaw> if you wanna car-pool Cheri, I'm good for it now.
<Cheri703> ok, awesome! I appreciate that
<jgould> This mean anything to anyone: Samantha gdm-simple-slave[1001]: WARNING: Unable to load file '/etc/gdm/custom.conf': No such file or directory
<Cheri703> did you google?
<skrappjaw> thanks jgould. Its really roomy for a small car
<jgould> I found a bug on Launchpad, but not much else...  I think that this is where the computer is failing to go back into X after a resume...
<Cheri703> could be jgould
<Cheri703> skrappjaw: I'm going to bug you too: if you know anyone who might want to pay me to do anything legal, let me know ;) /me is BROKE :)
<skrappjaw> legal?
<Cheri703> i.e. no drug muling, etc :)
<skrappjaw> lol
<Cheri703> dog is getting settled in on some pillows that fell on the floor
<skrappjaw> could fill out apps and the like.
<jgould> BRB, testing...
<Cheri703> yeah, there's mitigating factors on getting a "normal" job
<skrappjaw> I have to do that this week.
<jgould> Hopefully I'll be back a in a few...
<skrappjaw> gotta finish my resume
<Cheri703> (some health things) better to be self employed for several months vs hired/fired multiple times due to health issues (have had it happen in the past even though it's not supposed to happen)
<Cheri703> yeah skrappjaw, I need to update my resume and my wiki, and fill out my linked in page, AND work on what I might want on my website
<Cheri703> lots of "this is me and what I can do and have done" and I'm not good at that :/
<skrappjaw> how does one PM in IRC?
<skrappjaw> sorry. o-t
<Unit193>  /q Cheri703 or /msg Cheri703 {msg}
<Unit193> :D
<skrappjaw> word. thanks unit193
<Cheri703> or whoever you might want to pm
<Cheri703> OR if you use a graphical client: right click and "start dialog" or "start query" depending on program :)
<jgould> Cool... It's fixed
<Cheri703> skrappjaw: did you ever check out quassel?
<Cheri703> woo jgould!
<Unit193> I was guessing he could figure it out...
<Cheri703> progress!
<jgould> what's a graphical client?  XD
<Cheri703> Unit193: I'm sure he can
<Cheri703> xchat, quassel, etc
<skrappjaw> Cheri703: No. i will.
<Cheri703> NOT irssi
<Unit193> jgould: +1
<skrappjaw> Im happy with xchat on my desk right now. Im kinda focusing on more school oriented stuff.
<Cheri703> understandable :)
<jgould> I'm using weechat from the server, so it's console based
<jgould> aparently, GRUB is now GNUB :)
<skrappjaw> i dont require knowing what happened the whole day while i was gone.
<skrappjaw> did the amputate something?
<skrappjaw> lol
<Cheri703> skrappjaw: now that I'm working with a few different teams, it's helpful to be able to scroll back :)
<jgould> I still need to figure out how to do that in weechat... Heh
<skrappjaw> Cheri703: Its all about necessity. :)
<Cheri703> yep :)
<Unit193> jgould: Not pageup?
<jgould> Now that I have a working system, do I try to migrate this to xubuntu-desktop and remove all of the gnome stuff, or do I just leave the gnome stuff.....
<jgould> Unit, if it is, That is one of about 6 keys that would make my life easier that I am missing...
<Unit193> purexfce?
<Cheri703> jgould: if you're willing to use quassel, you can have the core running on a server and the client on your laptop (it uses kde libraries though)
<jgould> I still haven't figured out which package is responsible for keyboard backlighting, and I dont' think that it was removed the backlighting issue
<jgould> Cheri703: the server doesn't have enough ram to run any WM, and using a console based client lets me get in usign my BlackBerry if I want. XD
<Cheri703> any wm?
<Cheri703> window manager?
<Cheri703> jgould: then you could use irssi and screen
<jgould> Window Manager.  I use weechat and screen
<Cheri703> gotcha
<jgould> The server has 24 MB of ram free
<Cheri703> heh
<jgould> and I can't add any more too it
<canthus13> jgould: how much ram does it have?
<canthus13> Woo!
<canthus13> ...wrong window.
<Cheri703> o.O
 * canthus13 watchin' a movie in another channel.
<Cheri703> my dog took my pillows
<jgould> It has 1GB of ram
<canthus13> jgould: ...Wow. what all are you running?
<jgould> Umm... Nothing (except weechat) The server runs SMB, NFS, and that's pretty much it
 * canthus13 is running lighttpd, mail, and his screen session with irssi and several open ssh sessions... and that only uses 1 gig.
<canthus13> err.. 100MB.
<canthus13> of 1 GB.
<canthus13> jgould: how many channels do you have open?
<jgould> 5
<Unit193> I don't remember where we picked up jgould...
<canthus13> that's a MASSIVE amount of ram to be using.
<jgould> it's a stock install of 10.04 LTS Server
<canthus13> jgould: Wow. Oh... my webserver is running wordpress, so includes a mysql install.
<jgould> I just stumbled in one day, Unit193
<canthus13> jgould: Try debian netinst and just install what you need.
<Unit193> htop and see what's eating it all up?
<canthus13> Junky...
<jgould> I could do that, but I'm tired of reinstalling...
<jgould> which number should I be lookign at, Unit193
<canthus13> bah. wrong window again. :/
<canthus13> Umm... paste the contents of free -m
<Unit193> jgould: You can sort by ram usage
<canthus13> I'm thinking you might be reading the wrong number in htop.
<jgould> http://pastebin.com/hAKhX8PC
<canthus13> jgould: you're actually only using 76MB.  buffers don't count..
<jgould> what about the cache
<canthus13> Linux uses whatever is free to speed stuff up.
<jgould> Then why did xfce run so crappily on the server when I installed it?
<Unit193> Define crap? Video works better if I X -configure
<Unit193> Cheri703: Did you use --no-install-recommends ? (with quassel)
<canthus13> jgould: If linux needs more memory, it tosses out some of the cache that it's not using.
<jgould> Hmm... Maybe I should try LXDE on the server
<jgould> or a straight XFCE
<jgould> Although for what I do on the server, I don't really need X-windows
<jgould> stupid router
<Cheri703> dog slept inside with me (on the floor), and woke me up at 5am to go potty...I will admit, waking up to a small lick on the elbow is more pleasant than waking up to the horrible sound/realization of "DANG IT! I'm going to have to clean the floor!"...but still would have been ok with sleeping more
<jgould> Aww
<Cheri703> yup
<jgould> Our dog sleeps in the bed with us, and he rarely has accidents...
<Cheri703> luckily I did fall asleep really early (for me), so that helps....but....not especially pleased.
<jgould> try to go back to sleep?
<Cheri703> well, husband took the others out at some point, and didn't take her! left her to stay curled up near me...makes no sense
<jgould> Maybe she didn't have to go out then
<Cheri703> she would have
<Cheri703> at least for me she would have
<Cheri703> dunno about for him
<jgould> True,  I've never seen a dog that doesn't go out when the door is  opened of rhtem
<jgould> Man, I can't type right now... Good thing I'm just reading instead of writing...
<Cheri703> heh
<jgould> Maybe you should try to go back to bed
<Cheri703> I may
<jgould> I just try to just go to bed
<Cheri703> I tend to have trouble going back to sleep after being woken up
<jgould> I don't.  Most of the time if I close my eyes, I'm out
<Cheri703> you are lucky
<Cheri703> I have had trouble falling asleep my whole life
<jgould> I've always been a night owl.  This is when I'd natrually be awake.  My boss thinks I'm nuts...
<Cheri703> yeah, my natural sleep cycle is shifted several hours from "normal" people
<Cheri703> alright, going to at least attempt to go back to sleep
<jgould> stupid router
<ronnoc> good morning Ohio people
 * Cheri703 is awake again
 * canthus13 is at work again. :/
<canthus13> jgould: what brand/model is your router?
<Cheri703> canthus13: you are ALWAYS at work
<canthus13> Cheri703: Tons of overtime lately... I've been pulling 6 days a week for the last 3 or 4 months.  I'm getting 2 days off this week finally. :)
<Cheri703> woo!
<Cheri703> money money though
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> We hired 10 new people... I figure at least 6 won't last 6 months.
<canthus13> I can't believe the idiots we hired.. out of thousands that showed up for the job fair, these were the best?
<canthus13> And speaking of nerdiness... Why are we conversing here *AND* on facebook at the same time?
<ronnoc> where do you work, canthus13?
<canthus13> ronnoc: A local ISP.
<ronnoc> ahh ok. out of suriosity, were you guys summoned to provide IP addresses for those who downloaded The Expendables movie via torrent?
<ronnoc> *curiosity
<canthus13> Probably. I don't know, though... That would be IP engineering.. I do tech support.  I didn't find any of our IPs in the list, though.
<ronnoc> ahh ok. I think that whole thing is rediculous - was just wondering
<canthus13> They'll win because most people won't answer the suits, which were filed in DC.  most of the people they sue won't be able to answer the suits or even realize that they have to.
<canthus13> It should be illegal to file against people in another state like that. :?
<canthus13> :/
<ronnoc> yes. and they only went after those downloaders because the movie sucked, and bombed, and they want some money to cover the loss. ah well.
<ronnoc> at best, if found guilty, they should just be required to buy the DVD
 * canthus13 rather liked the movie.
<canthus13> I got it for free the legal way... I work for a cable company, and we get free VOD. :)
<ronnoc> heh. nice.
<ronnoc> and a nice perk, too
<Cheri703> canthus13: as far as here and fb, that's all on you
<canthus13> Heh.
<ronnoc> hmm almost got Samba working
<Cheri703> I'll be honest, I've never understood why people have trouble with samba
<Cheri703> I just install system-config-samba
<Cheri703> it's a gui for changing the settings
<Cheri703> makes it MUCH easier
<ronnoc> if I run that, here's what I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/611478/
<Cheri703> did you install it? or just try to run it?
<Cheri703> ronnoc: ^
<ronnoc> it's already installed. apparently, Glade isn't. So I'm thinking if I want to install all of the require GTK dependencies, when I think it's a router setting issue
<ronnoc> because I can browse the shared directories just fine through the file-browser using Samba to browse the network
<ronnoc> from the local PC that hosts Samba server
<Cheri703> so what is the issue you're having?
<ronnoc> browsing the network from a client PC can see the "Workgroup" in Samba, but times out accessing any of the actual shared folders
<Cheri703> hmm...weird
<ronnoc> i know >.<
<ronnoc> I suppose I'll have a look through some config files
<canthus13> ronnoc: That's probably not a router issue... it's probably a permissions issue.
<canthus13> You'd have to work hard to make your router screw up something like that.
<ronnoc> well...I set the folder permissions and as far as I can tell the folder(s)  are fully granted open access for RW
<ronnoc> but that sounds like a logical explanation
<ronnoc> going to reboot - brb
<Cheri703> canthus13: I can give you the recipe...SUPER SUPER EASY
<Cheri703> make with cocoa krispies instead of normal and they're awesome: http://www.honeyneverspoils.com/2010/05/peanut-butter-squares.html
<canthus13> Cheri703: I can make 'em... I'm jsut lazy. :)
 * canthus13 would rather have someone else make 'em.
 * Cheri703 is familiar with that feeling
<Cheri703> from my fortune cookie: "Behind an able man, there are always."
<Cheri703> >.<
<canthus13> Nice engrish. :)
<Cheri703> yeah
<canthus13> bah.  I hate it when my wife hogs bandwidth. :/
 * canthus13 still hasn't figured out the QoS settings on his router well enough to reserve some bandwidth for his connection.
 * jgould steals the bandwidth
<canthus13> Heh.
<jgould> My cisco router has QoS settings on it, but it's in a box waiting to go back to Cisco
<canthus13> Heh. My linksys has DD-WRT firmware with QoS, but I haven't worked out how to get it running properly yet.
<Unit193> canthus13: Mine have Tomato :D
<canthus13> :)
<jgould> I've never bothered, becasue I have never needed (or wanted) to implemnet it.  Now that I'm usign SSH, I'm gonna be implementing it so that my SSH Sessions take over my network! *Insert Evil Laughter*
<canthus13> jgould: I only started using it because my old WRT54G crashed all the time. switching to DD-WRT fixed that.
<canthus13> my e2000 had issues with talking to one of my laptops, even after a firmware upgrade... switching to DD-WRT fixed that one, too.
 * Unit193 doesn't like DD-WRT as much as Tomato
<canthus13> DD-WRT supports a lot more routers than Tomato...
<Unit193> If tomato doesn't support it, I'll put DD-WRT on it...
<Unit193> They need a micro version
 * canthus13 avoids routers that have less than 16MB ram.
<Unit193> Got one for free :D (And the main one too... WRT54GS v3)
<canthus13> Nice...
<canthus13> that's 16/4, isn't it?
<Unit193> If I remember correctly
<jgould> hmm...  Looks like we might be getting a driver for the wireless nic in this laptop Woot!
<canthus13> Nice... :)
<canthus13> 4331, right?
<jgould> yep
<jgould> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/brcm80211#Broadcom_brcmsmac_driver
 * canthus13 doesn't see 4331 on the list...
<canthus13> Oh. I see it. :)
<jgould> It's under the todo section
<jgould> I wonder how long until wee see a driver for it
<jgould> Why is the version of Eclipse that Ubuntu supplies an old version?
<canthus13> dunno. ask the devs.
<jgould> Hmm... Calibre acts funny with this trackpad
<Cheri703> ?
<jgould> it scrolls every which way except the way I want it to...
 * jgould would like to point out that he is not getting frustrated any more..
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-05-14
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<paultag> morning thafreak
<thafreak> anything new down there?
<thafreak> or over there i should say
<paultag> thafreak: just livin' the dream
<paultag> jamming to some focus
<thafreak> focus
<thafreak> ?
<paultag> thafreak: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MV0F_XiR48Q&feature=related ← the band?.
<thafreak> ah, it's a band's name, gotcha
<paultag> yeppers
<paultag> they were never that popular
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-05-15
<thafreak> paultag: so, to log irc chat sessions, do you just use a bot? or do some servers have that functionality built in?
<paultag> thafreak: my irc client loggs :)
<paultag> oh thon the server
<paultag> you might have logfiles, I don't know
<thafreak> theres log files, but don't see any channel related logs
<thafreak> just curious
<thafreak> my boss wants an irc server and all the sessions logged...
<thafreak> :/
<Unit193> ubuntulog_ is irssi. :P
<thafreak> i see irssi can log
<thafreak> i guess at least I can keep some one logged in with irssi...
<canthus13> thafreak: Plenty of bots that do that.
<thafreak> cool...oftc-hybrid seems pretty damn simple to config so far...
<thafreak> just need to find a logging option...thanks for input so far guise
<Unit193> (Not that it matters...) Supybot/limnoria/gribble has logging and is dead simple, but not as light to run as others.
<andygraybeal> yay ubuntu!
<paultag> morning y'all
<andygraybeal> heya paultag
<paultag> how's it going?
<andygraybeal> eh, good. took apart my main server today to putz with the tape drive
<andygraybeal> it looked fine.. so i am figuring the tape is stupid.
<thafreak> ah tapes...love em, but hate em...
<thafreak> storage is a bitch
<thafreak> so...it turns out one of the newest profs here at kent, his area of research is in data mining...
<thafreak> so I've never paid much attention to him
<paultag> http://images.cheezburger.com/completestore/2012/1/12/8ad1a6ae-eb7b-4f41-9478-a9a13bf76b48.jpg
<thafreak> but turns out, storage systems are really important to big data
<thafreak> so....now I'm wondering if there's a chance of me being interested in something he's researching
<thafreak> nice tags
<paultag> :P
<thafreak> why are modern browsers such memory hogs?
<oda> use chromium
<Unit193> That's actually worse than Aurora/Firefox
<oda> atleast flash runs properly on it
<Unit193> Works for me™
<thafreak> chromium is the one i'm using...
<thafreak> eats all the ram
<Unit193> Chome has pepperflash.
<thafreak> pepper flash work better?
<thafreak> and is chrome avail for linux?
<oda> whatever it is, it runs better than anything I've used with firefux on linux
<Unit193> Never used it, but it'll get more updates.
<canthus13> chromium.. Ugh. I regularly hit 3GB ram uage with chromium. :/
<canthus13> and that's with 6 or 7 tabs open.
<thafreak> yeah. not so fun on my 512mb vm desktop
<jrgifford> opera?
<canthus13> I don't sing, no.
<jrgifford> lol
<jrgifford> i meant the browser
<paultag> wasn't that the bad guy from mario?
<Unit193> Bowser
<paultag> Unit193: apparently you don't have an irony decector
<Unit193> I knew, still had to say it....
<paultag> and kill the joke :(
<Unit193> http://www.collegehumor.com/video/3515739/bowsers-minions That help any?
<andygraybeal> yay ubuntu!
<andygraybeal> thafreak, is  he systems architect, get him to help you design a redundant system!
<thafreak> huh?
<andygraybeal> thafreak, that prof about data storage
<andygraybeal> i would love to have enterprise resources
<dzho> ewww
<dzho> enterprise resources usually means enterprise bills and enterprise bureaucracy
<dzho> quit while you're ahead
<paultag> as a former "Enterprise" programmer, I approve of dzho's message
<thafreak> nah, prof specializes in data mining...big data/storage is just a side effect
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-05-16
<Curt`> Hello. I am fairly new to Ubuntu. I plan on formatting my computer and setting it up to duel-boot with Ubunti 12.04 & Windows 7. With my current duel-boot setup, I cannot access the ubuntu-related partitions with Windows (however I can access Windows related partitions with Ubuntu). Is it possible / is a bad idea to have my /home folder on a NTSF format partition? Is there other options?
<andygraybeal_> hey, we dont' know each other and you got a good idea.  but let me say this, i find it easier to install ubuntu plainly and then use vbox.  libvirt/kvm is a choice too but it's  harder.  this way you can access files easier
<andygraybeal_> i don't want to detract from what your doing, but this is the way i prefer to do it.
<andygraybeal_> with vbox, you can run windows in a virtual machine.
<andygraybeal_> virtualbox makes it easy to access files in ubuntu from windows.
<andygraybeal_> if you don't have enough horsepower in your machine, i can see this as a reason not to do what i'm talking about.  but dual booting is kind of a pain.
<andygraybeal_> Curt`, that make sense?
<andygraybeal_> guess i responded a bit late
<Curt`> I'm sorry. I went afk for a bit there.
<Curt`> I also asked in the #ubuntu channel and got some responses.
<Unit193> There is a crappy driver for Windows, but I wouldn't use it.
<Curt`> Hehe I found the 'drivers' (requires a program semi-in the background; seen in the tray); may require user input every startup (need to play with it more :P).
<Curt`> Called 'Ext2Fsd'
<Curt`> andygraybeal I understand what you are saying. Something about doing stuff in a virtual machine just isn't the same (hehe). Also, not everything is perfect in a virtual machine and I wanted to avoid unforseen complications.
<andygraybeal_> Curt`, that's cool man.  i probably never do the things your doing, i end up using it for activex or something i can't get done with linux.  i guess games would be something i didn't think about.. i'm sure there i smore.
<andygraybeal_> oh yea, i would probably stream the netflix with it too if i had tht account
<Curt`> Gaming I can see may act weird; netflix I'm not sure; may work either case.
<andygraybeal_> did you end up running samba in ubuntu to solve your issue?
<andygraybeal_> er wait i'm an idiot
<andygraybeal_> i'm stil thinking virtual machine
<canthus13> netflix works fine inside virtualbox.
<Curt`> Cool.
<paultag> or if you implement DRM decoders in moonlight
<andygraybeal_> paultag, is it easy?
<paultag> andygraybeal_: nope :)
<andygraybeal_> did you do it?
<paultag> nope :)
<Curt`> I'm surprised there isn't an 'elegant' solution out there that I've seen so far.
<oda> Curt`, Alot of things run funky cause windows is still developers choice
<andygraybeal_> ah ext2fsd .. nice to learn about that
<andygraybeal_> i just understood what you guys were talking about
<Curt`> http://www.troublefixers.com/4-ways-to-open-linux-or-ubuntu-ext-drive-partitions-in-windows/ - The first option seems the most elegant, however it does not work on Widnows 7 appearntly...
<andygraybeal_> grrr
<Curt`> I need to decide how much space to allocate for Windows & Ubuntu :/ a problem that always puts off the task of reformatting.
<Curt`> 30 GB for Windows 7, 20 GB for Ubuntu /, and remainder (about 230 GB) for Ubuntu /home...
<andygraybeal_> what do you run in windows if you dont' mind me prying?
<Curt`> I'm trying to transition over to Ubuntu more heavily, but I know there will be some things which will only be available for Windows; specifically, netflix is the only thing I can think of right this moment tbh but I'm sure there is more :P (oh, plus 6 GB for Ubuntu, uhh, I forget what it is called...)
<andygraybeal_> cool
<Curt`> ah swap.
<Curt`> I want to be certain this is the partition size I want before I actually format :P
<Curt`> Oh; I read I should install Windows first.. Hm okay..
<andygraybeal_> see what i mean, i would go nuts already :)
<andygraybeal_> i got kvm/libvirt running at work on a quad core xeon box, it ain't much but it's something pretty decent, it's got 8GB in it.. i run a few linux machines and one windows box cause a website we order from twice a week runs activex
<Curt`> Hehe.
<Curt`> Hehe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes has an example for a 2 TB hd.
<Curt`> What a great website: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/partitioning
<andygraybeal> aye aye aye
<paultag> heyya all
<andygraybeal> hi paul
<paultag> what's new andygraybeal
<andygraybeal> nada, getting some metrics into my monitor server for my walk-in freezer + fridge and server cabinet
<andygraybeal> here at work
<andygraybeal> specifically fightging with command defs in nagios.. something i've done before.. but since have forgotten :)
<thafreak> so you guise are nagios ninjas eh...
<thafreak> can i get some opinions?
<thafreak> I've been meaning to set up monitoring at work for...well since i've been here
<thafreak> just never get enough time
<thafreak> i recently was working with shinken at home, and it uses nagios config files
<thafreak> so i remembered how much I didn't realy hate nagios configs....
<thafreak> But I also realize that lots of people do/would hate them
<thafreak> so now to the questions part :)
<andygraybeal> :)
<thafreak> I'm not planning on working here for that much longer...
<andygraybeal> my company doesn't recognize the time i spend on monitoring as 'productive' and i hate them for it.
<thafreak> Do I just say screw it, and use something that uses nagios config files, cause I know enough to do that
<thafreak> or do i try to find a mickey mouse solution that has shiny buttons to hopefully make the next person's life easier
<thafreak> i can't garauntee that the next person won't be an idiot
<thafreak> and i hate leaving some place only to find out how much the next person bad mouthed all I had setup
<andygraybeal> you know, nagios is awesome and great and all that.. and i use it dearly.
<andygraybeal> but i have been considering opennms.
<thafreak> does it have shiny buttons for configuring it? can a non-sysadmin, or a winblows admin figure it out?
<andygraybeal> oh.. and don't use nagios, use 'icinga'
<andygraybeal> oh.. no no.. i think there is a steeper curve with opennms
<thafreak> yeah, well i would either setup icinga or shinken ;)
<andygraybeal> ah, i've never heard of shinken
<andygraybeal> is it like icinga?
<thafreak> icinga is a nagios fork, shinken is written from scratch (a new implementation)
<thafreak> both use nagios' config files and plugins
<andygraybeal> i went to the colug meeting about that 'zen' monitoring software, i forget what it's called now..and that looks hella slick.. but more for huge enterprises.
<andygraybeal> thafreak, i need to check out shinken then!
<thafreak> it's written in python
<thafreak> but, just to warn you, if you run all the parts on one box, it does use a bit of ram
<thafreak> but i think that's the problem with most of the monitoring systems...they're all pretty resource hungry
<andygraybeal> the 'zen' one was all web interface based and searched out all the devices for you!  cataloged everything.  it was a mamoth.  i (for maybe reasons of insanity) prefer the down-home feel of 'nagios'
<thafreak> zenos or zennos or something?
<andygraybeal> thafreak, exactly
<thafreak> i think i tried that one
<thafreak> you know what's funny, the more "user friendly" something seems to strive for, the harder time I tend to have using it :(
<andygraybeal> nagios, and others before it (big brother, rrdtool+mrtg) is what i'm used to.. so i feel comfortable :)
<andygraybeal> thafreak, exactly my problem too.
<thafreak> like, cherokee web server...couldn't for the life of me get it to do what i already knew how to make nginx do...
<andygraybeal> nginx looks bad ass and this reverse proxy thing sounds amazing, something i need to delve into.
<thafreak> it IS badass
<paultag> nginx is great
<thafreak> kinda wish some one built a nagios replacement that was as kind on resources as nginx is
<andygraybeal> one of these days man, i got no time, and my biz is crunching me out of what i'm doing.
<paultag> ok, unfair
<paultag> nginx needs to be run with other webservers
<paultag> nginx is light, but it's also not able to do a lot of things
<paultag> but continue
<andygraybeal> ya, go on thafreak sorry for changing the subject
<andygraybeal> i have been impressed with opennms from reading about it.
<andygraybeal> and i have been thinknig about skipping icinga and going to opennms.
<andygraybeal> at first i was going to move from nagios to icinga.
<andygraybeal> you know, i'm not a wiz at this.. i went through mrtg+rrdtool, cricket, big brother, then nagios... and i still love mrtg+rrdtool!!!
<andygraybeal> the most
<andygraybeal> that was the first one i got my hands on
<andygraybeal> it was very simple
<andygraybeal> there might have been a few more in that lineup.
<andygraybeal> oh and i still like vim but respect emacs.
<andygraybeal> and.. i know tmux kicks screen's ass. .but i'm getting old.. so i'm used to screen.
<andygraybeal> and i'm only 32 :)
<paultag> I'm just as kranky as you with my screen love
<andygraybeal> :)
<dzho> logfile log/screen-log-%H-%t-%n-%Y%m%d-%c:%s
<andygraybeal> thafreak, 'shinken' looks good
<dzho> (that's a screen command to set the logfile name to match the details of the screen window, date, etc)
<andygraybeal> nice
<paultag> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrfHLOo8kjE&feature=related
<paultag> if anyone wants to jam
<thafreak> sorry boss came in to see where i am with the irc server
<thafreak> it's better when she's out at conferences
<thafreak> but on the other hand, i probably don't get anything accomplished at times :)
<thafreak> and taggy, what can't nginx do? :)
<thafreak> run applications inside itself...a webserver shouldn't need to do that ;)
<andygraybeal> thafreak, your boss wants you to run an irc server?  awesome.
<andygraybeal> is she hot?
<thafreak> she's older than my mom...no
<andygraybeal> does she know what irc is?
<andygraybeal> or did you make somethign up again?
<thafreak> barely
<thafreak> no, one of our collaborators at carnegie mellon requested it
<andygraybeal> hahahahah awesome
<thafreak> at first, i was pushing to have us just use freenode, and create a cname in our domain to point at it
<andygraybeal> that sounds like a great way to run an irc server.. *at work* :)
<thafreak> then i decided, well I'll have a bit more control over it...so...
<andygraybeal> why does someone at cmu want to use irc?
<andygraybeal> i mena, i use irc constantly, so i understand.
<andygraybeal> but i'm curious!
<thafreak> group collab
<andygraybeal> i try to get people to use irc around here and everyone scoffs
<thafreak> students will be doing research...and I think the one prof uses irc
<andygraybeal> they scoff at forums too.. i'm like.. wtf. y our all idiots
<thafreak> i thought you worked at a resturaunt?
<andygraybeal> thafreak, i do :)
<thafreak> you mean in their off time?
<andygraybeal> well i'm trying to ramp these people up to learn html and other things.
<andygraybeal> it's hard going.
<andygraybeal> like they want a training program, and a survey
<andygraybeal> as two examples.
<thafreak> just to improve them selves, or for the betterment of the resturaunt?
<andygraybeal> so i'm like..well moodle and limesurvey.. lets learn them!
<andygraybeal> bettermetn of the restaurant.
<thafreak> so you're refering to management i guess?
<andygraybeal> so i set up servers with moodle and limesurvey and set these people down with some examples i came up with and gave them a bunch of resources, like books and urls.. and taught them irc to ask questions and they don't want to use any of it. they just complain about how hard it is.
<andygraybeal> well.. we co-own the restaurant.
<andygraybeal> so yes, management, but not in the same sense as what you meant.
<andygraybeal> it's a cooperative.
<andygraybeal> all of us have a share.
<andygraybeal> it's like socialism.
<andygraybeal> well, it is socialism
<andygraybeal> maybe i'm going about it wrong, and feel free to critique
<andygraybeal> but it's like.. i have to come up with the training material in moodle and the surveys in limesurvey and i don't have tha tmuch time.. like right now i'm fighting nagios :)
<andygraybeal> and i thought i was winning, but i'm losing at this point.  and i'm about ready for a break.
<andygraybeal> they want a new pos, so i set up a new pos for them to play with but no one even bothered messing with it.
<andygraybeal> same with human resource stuff.. i setup orangehrm
<andygraybeal> i even got a lot of this stuff tied to our directory!
<andygraybeal> ldap
<andygraybeal> i'm like.. doods this is the shit, you just gotta learn it.
<andygraybeal> so eventually, i'll learn it myself and then do it all myself.. but i could use some help along the way.
<andygraybeal> i think they just expect that the thing will do what they want without any effort on their part.
<andygraybeal> it's kind of crappy.
<andygraybeal> it takes a bit of time to get people use to the idea of working i guess.
<andygraybeal> working on the computer i mean, they work hard in the restaurant.
<thafreak> oh canthus13, re: chromium...when you said you regularly have 6-7 tabs open http://i.imgur.com/BweUZ.png
<thafreak> thats how many I typically have open...for that browser (I typically have atleast firefox and sometimes midori also running)
<dzho> > is she hot?
<dzho> http://whatever.scalzi.com/2012/05/15/straight-white-male-the-lowest-difficulty-setting-there-is/
<thafreak> dzho: i just saw that posted by some one on plus....was going to read it
<thafreak> andygraybeal: i see...yes, that's how 99% of people seem to feel about technology
<thafreak> it should work all by iteself and read their minds
<dzho> was it queru who posted a rather lengthy "this is what happens when you  do $X with a computer"
<dzho> basically digging down into each of the various layers of how things work, and how complicated they are
<thafreak> what'd I miss...my connection got screwed up some how
<thafreak> you guys see this: http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Ubuntu-releases-open-hardware-VGA-Switch-1570668.html
<thafreak> i wish more companies made open hardware
<thafreak> or designed open hardware I should say
<andygraybeal> thafreak, nothing, just a quit and rejion
<andygraybeal> thafreak, wow, i hope ubuntu keeps making more hardware!!
<andygraybeal> dzho, uhoh, are you calling me out :)
<andygraybeal> i got some vodka and green waiting for me at home
<paultag> ٩(͡๏̯͡๏)۶
<andygraybeal> eeh man.
<andygraybeal> yea, going home though, i won't make it home till 7pm :)
<andygraybeal> my nerves might be shot by then, we'll see.
<dzho> andygraybeal: "if you see something, say something" ;-)
<andygraybeal> i feel like i'm being psychoanalyzed and thrown into a movie like Brazil all the sudden...
<andygraybeal> i guess i have to read this article
<andygraybeal> lots of gamer talk i'm like so sick of gamer talk
<andygraybeal> but i get the analogy
<dzho> yeah, it might not be the metaphor for you
<dzho> dunno
<dzho> in general, I like the idea of finding ways to talk about this stuff without getting people's backs up so much, you know?
<andygraybeal> what is this "if you see something, say something" ?
<andygraybeal> i understand your slant
<andygraybeal> i like it too
<dzho> that phrase is more often used in the context of scare-everybody big brother anti-terrorism watchout posters and stuff
<dzho> I'm ripping it off here and repurposing it.
<andygraybeal> yea, that is why i mentioned 'brazil'  :)
<andygraybeal> i mean the big bro stuff
<dzho> haha, ok
<andygraybeal> so explain a little better, your offended by me?
<andygraybeal> er.. rather, did i offend you?
<dzho> I'm not that easily offended, but in general, like to see the stuff like "is she hot" left out.
<dzho> http://xkcd.com/322/ <- other literature reference
<andygraybeal> nice ;)
<andygraybeal> i'm not the brightest, so it was a stretch for me to get from a to b as you had drawn it.  i needed the extended version :)
<andygraybeal> anywya, thank you.
<dzho> also, I'm old enough, strictly speaking, to be a grandfather, so the idea that someone can't be hot because they are "older than my mom" does not agree with my view of the world :-)
<andygraybeal> ah well, leave me out of that, i had nothing to do with that statement :)
<dzho> haha, true
 * dzho glares at thafreak 
<dzho> granted, I don't know how old thafreak's parents might be
<andygraybeal> dzho, if you've already told me, i dont' remember, where are you located?
<andygraybeal> i live in beautiful southeastern ohio :)
<dzho> western New York, currently
<andygraybeal> ah cool
<dzho> I've got family from SEO, friends from NEO, lived for a while in west-central Ohio and worked a little in Cinci
<andygraybeal> i tried out NYC for a half a year or so when i was younger, i mowed lawns and ran cat5 in skyscrapers :)
<dzho> and, went to my first OLF last fall
<dzho> went to NYC for only my second time last month
<andygraybeal> ah, i will go to OLF this year for sure.
<paultag> man, I should make plans to be at OLF as well
<andygraybeal> mowing lawns on stattan island was pretty posh :)
<andygraybeal> everyone has a postage stamp sized lawn and pays way too much for service :)
<andygraybeal> running cat5 was pretty awesome in the skyscrapers was pretty fun too.. looking out the windows :)
<andygraybeal> that was in 1999 :)
<andygraybeal> or 98
<thafreak> dzho: generally speaking, doesn't matter how old my parents are, I'm not about to hit on anyone older then them...
<dzho> haha, fair enough
<dzho> so say we all
<thafreak> i hate the msn/bing commercials...
<thafreak> they did one where everyone was talking about honeybadgers, and all but one woman
<thafreak> and she looks at her phone, and bing says "honey badger don't quit"...
<thafreak> get it right msn, it's honey badger don't give a shit...
<thafreak> http://theoatmeal.com/comics/tesla
<thafreak> wish i could name my future son after tesla
<thafreak> " Originally Tesla wanted to be a poet, but after getting zapped by static electricity from his kitty he was inspired to study the effects of electricity. One could vaguely construe that Tesla's cat was responsible for the second industrial revolution, which arguably makes it the most awesome cat who ever lived."
<andygraybeal> nice :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-05-17
<canthus13> thafreak: What was I ignoring?
<canthus13> ronnoc: ..Do you happen to do dag?
<ronnoc> canthus13: hello! dag?
<canthus13> ronnoc: guess not.
<canthus13> there's a Ronnoc in my dag group. (Dagorhir... we beat the crap out of each other with foam swords)
<ronnoc> ahhhh. sounds fun
<ronnoc> but actually, ronnoc is my son's name backwards
 * canthus13 nods.
<andygraybeal> yay, work
<andygraybeal> OLF sounds like it's origins are from scandinavia :)  how appropriate.
<andygraybeal> the word itself :)
<andygraybeal> it looks like a feet to attend everythign at OLF.
<andygraybeal> hey guys, i put a thermometer in my cabinet, it reads 92F
<andygraybeal> i'm setting up an alarm for this to when it gets too hot -- 92F sounds rather hot! :)
<andygraybeal> i have the thermometer in the back of the cabinet where all the hot air is.. maybe this is the wrong idea?
<andygraybeal> and what would be a good 'critical' alarm?
<andygraybeal> *temperature
<canthus13> cabinet?
<canthus13> Wow. Chromium is only using 2 GB of memory. I think it's broken.
<andygraybeal> canthus13, my server cabinet
<andygraybeal> the sensor is at the butt-end of the fans of the machines.
<andygraybeal> i wonder if that is a bad or good place for it, for one.. and next, what is a good critical alert temperature?
<canthus13> ah.
<canthus13> I dunno.
<canthus13> I mostly rely on proc temp.
<andygraybeal> cool.
<canthus13> ...or hot. :)
<andygraybeal> hehhehe
<thafreak> andygraybeal: i think it's supposed to be in front, or where ever the fans pull air in at
<thafreak> i think you want to know temp of air going into the machine
<andygraybeal> thafreak, awesome thank you for saying
<andygraybeal> aah wonderful
<thafreak> atleast, i think that's what the guys over in CS dept do...
<andygraybeal> thafreak, i trust you, but is there any documentation on this?
<thafreak> i'm pretty sure the sensors are stuck to the door
<thafreak> maybe, i'm going off memory :)
<andygraybeal> yea, i have mine attached to the rear door.. .the outflow area, not the intake.  awesome thank you for saying that.
<andygraybeal> i will try and a source with the same information
<thafreak> canthus13: you missed the link i posted here with a screenshot of the number of tabs my chromium browser has open
<thafreak> congrats on the baby by the way...everything healthy?
<thafreak> mom doing ok?
<andygraybeal> wake up wake up
<paultag> nah
<andygraybeal> ;)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-05-18
<andygraybeal_> eh eh, at home
<andygraybeal_> mowed a little along my road
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<jrgifford> morning thafreak .
<thafreak> freaking figures...i find a new hard drive I like, and some one screws it up
<thafreak> i started buying samsung drives, they were badass
<thafreak> now it seems seagate bought them out, and stuck their samsung label on their old baracudda green drives
<thafreak> and i don't find out until I order 8 for work :(
<paultag> HELLO, WORLD
<dzho> wait, seagate owns samsung drives now?
<dzho> http://www.seagate.com/about/newsroom/press-releases/seagate-completes-aquisition-samsungs-hdd-business-pr/?paramChannelName=newsroom
<thafreak> paultag: you know off hand what software is used for webchat.freenode.net?
<thafreak> nm...seems to be qwebirc :)
<paultag> yeah it's that quake thing
<paultag> brb, on my cell
<thafreak> np....i'm off to dinner anyway...do let me know if you know of a better one than that though...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-05-13
<canthus13> blargh.
<skellat> Okay, I need somebody to deputize for me on Thursday with a LoCos-related panel during the virtual Ubuntu Developer Summit as late word was received today of a non-negotiable family matter I have to attend to in Beachwood at Montefiore that will render me unavailable.  Who is willing to sit in, take notes, and not commit the Ohio LoCo to anything at this time?  The panel concerned is found here: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21708/
<skellat> The session is about a LoCo Coding Challenge during the Saucy Salamander cycle.
<skellat> Anybody interested in this definitely not poisoned chalice?
<drkokandy> sorry, I'll be out of town
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-05-14
<Unit193> Maybe read the logs later?
<skellat> Unit193: I may
<skellat> I'm just wondering what sort of location-aware app we'd build in Ohio
<skellat> THAT is what the challenge is
<skellat> The only things that came to my mind were ping location API and then...umm...well...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-05-15
<skellat> Blah: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/skellat/ThingsToDo
<thafreak_> h/who
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-05-16
<skellat> Mooooo...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-05-17
<paultag>  _ __   ___  ___  ___  ___
<paultag> | '  \ / _ \/ _ \/ _ \/ _ \
<paultag> |_|_|_|\___/\___/\___/\___/
<dzho>  __________
<dzho> < mooooooo >
<dzho>  ----------
<dzho>         \    ,-^-.
<dzho>          \   !oYo!
<dzho>           \ /./=\.\______
<dzho>                ##        )\/\
<dzho>                 ||-----w||
<dzho>                 ||      ||
<dzho>                Cowth Vader
<dzho> (it had to be done)
<Unit193>          (__)
<Unit193>          (oo)
<Unit193>    /------\/
<Unit193>   / |    ||
<Unit193>  *  /\---/\
<Unit193>     ~~   ~~
<Unit193> ...."Have you mooed today?"...
<paultag> [tag@leliel:~][08:30 PM]$ apt-get moo
<paultag>               _     _
<paultag>              (_\___( \,
<paultag>                )___   _  have you smashed some milk today?
<paultag>               /( (_)-(_)    /
<paultag>    ,---------'         \_
<paultag>  //(  ',__,'      \  (' ')
<paultag> '' ; \     .--.  ,/
<paultag>    | )',_,'----( ;
<paultag>    ||| '''     '||
<skellat> I do call attention to this blog post made by the Xubuntu folks looking at the Saucy Salamander cycle: http://xubuntu.org/news/looking-towards-xubuntu-13-10/
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Current podcast episode: http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/node/144 | SIP Voicemail 1580@sip.sdf.org | Voicemail 206-299-2120 Extension 1580 | Current monthly team report-in-progress: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/TeamReports/Current
<Unit193> So everyone know the DDoS?  Looks like all but two US servers left Freenode. :/
<Unit193> Ah, maybe only all but 4.
<skellat> May 17th update e-mail conveniently web-posted: http://www.erielookingproductions.info/ubuntu/2013/05/35-an-update-in-notes/
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-05-12
<thafreak> sup 'buntu
<paultag> yo yo yo
<belkinsa> Morning!  Anything new happening with the Ubuntu and it's favours and it's Community for you guys?
<thafreak> uh...nope
<thafreak> i'm planning on upgrading a bunch of servers from 10.04 to 14.04 this summer...does that count?
<belkinsa> It does.
<Unit193> Sounds like a ton of fun.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-05-14
<jrgifford> thafreak: skipping 12.04?
<thafreak> jrgifford: yeah, why use 12.04? I'm not upgrading, I'm replacing/migrating. Trying to get everything unified
<jrgifford> thafreak: oh, yu are replacing, not upgrading. OK.
<jrgifford> *you
<thafreak> well...yes...
<thafreak> the servers are getting upgraded to new servers...but I'm not using the "upgrade path" :)
<thafreak> more than just software versions have changed since 2010...
<thafreak> I've changed how I want things configured...default settings for stuff, etc. So I'm re-implementing everything fresh
<thafreak> one machine at a time
<thafreak> Going to be using docker whenever possible too
<jrgifford> i'm enjoying docker, particularly the ability to destroy it and start over from scratch with a single command or two.
 * paultag sits back
<jrgifford> well, if it isn't the Debian Docker King.
<paultag> (and Ubuntu :) )
<jrgifford> Hey, i like giving credit to the upstreams where I can.
<paultag> :)
<Unit193> Pushing things upstream never tends to work so well, at least not to Debian. :P
<paultag> the fuck
<paultag> that's a super unproductive worldview and totally wrong
<Unit193> :D
<Unit193> paultag: Nah, just several maintainers have been unresponsive, nothing new. :)
<belkinsa> Unit193, you be getting some strong storms coming up your way
<Unit193> belkinsa: From paultag or the weather? ;)
<Unit193> Yep, tornado warnings and all that jazz.
<belkinsa> Weather, from the south.
<belkinsa> One county saw baseball sized hail.
<paultag> :)
<Unit193> paultag: I still think collab (deb-multimedia) is weird, not used to not having a go to person.  Also means I can't bug people to review as easily.
<paultag> you mean deb-multimedia.org
<paultag> because that's not Debian
<paultag> that's busted
<Unit193> No, I mean debian-multimedia, 9:OFTC/#debian-multimedia, alioth, etc.
<paultag> ah
<paultag> I know nothing about them
<paultag> whos' on the team
<Unit193> They do kind of have a nice policy page, so that for sure helps.
<thafreak> paultag: speaking of docker, any news on whether 1.0 will get SRU'd or whatever the term is in 14.04
<paultag> MRU
<paultag> and likely
<thafreak> likely...that doesn't instill confidence ;)
<thafreak> alright, sticking with docker.io's repo over ubuntu's then :)
<thafreak> I think I'll need some of the features introduced in 0.11, like the more advanced networking
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-05-15
<belkinsa> paultag, check the date on your latest post on Ubuntu Planet: http://planet.ubuntu.com/ it's dated June 14 2014!
<jenni> [ Planet Ubuntu ] - https://j.mp/1lvRJLZ
<belkinsa> s/14/45
<jenni> belkinsa probably meant to say: paultag, check the date on your latest post on Ubuntu Planet: http://planet.ubuntu.com/ it's dated June 45 2014!
<belkinsa> s/45/15
<Unit193> People look at the planet?
<belkinsa> I do, to check if my post was added.
<belkinsa> It's in my feed but I still check.
<paultag> oh hurm
<paultag> updated
<paultag> thanks
<belkinsa> NP
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-05-16
<starrats> good afternoon everyone
<Unit193> Howdy.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-05-18
<surely> hi
<surely> anyone here?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-05-14
<PCLine_> Good evening everyone.
<Unit193> Howdy.
<PCLine_> hey Unit193 - Its been a while since I chatted in here.
<PCLine_> hows everything?
<Unit193> Finally cooled off.
<PCLine_> Was it HOT?
<Unit193> 80-88F, yes.
<PCLine_> I guess working all day inside and watching softball in the evening as its getting cooler ... 85 was not bad.
<PCLine_> for me anyways
<Unit193> Ah, I don't tolerate heat well.  It was in the 50s and now 45 today, not even coat weather.
<PCLine_> My jacket is put up - only need it if I am going to be out in the rain.  50s is not too bad for me.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-05-15
<Unit193> Hrm, stretch is missing http://ftp.debian.org/debian/dists/testing/main/installer-amd64 :(
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-05-18
<yano> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.fireball
<jenni> [ Allo by Google - Android Apps on Google Play ] - https://j.mp/1XArquN
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-05-16
<Unit193> yano: You breakig wx stuff? :P
<yano> Unit193: not really :p
<yano> Unit193: just adding a matrix.org bridge :p
<Unit193> Looked like that, yep.  Unfortunate.
<yano> heh, ikr?
<yano> i'm not a big fan of matrix.org but i just wanna test it out to see what all the hoopla is about
<Unit193> Understandable, tell me when you find out! :P
<yano> lol :p
<yano> looks like the IRC bridge is wonky?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-05-17
<yano> Unit193: i think i've gone a little matrix.org crazy
<yano> https://riot.im/app/#/room/#ohionews:matrix.org
<jenni> [ Riot ] - https://bit.ly/2pTUO2l
<yano> https://riot.im/app/#/room/#world-news:matrix.org
<jenni> [ Riot ] - https://bit.ly/2pRI24y
<yano> :p
<dzho> heh
<Unit193> https://i.redd.it/m0mea3hzmnoy.jpg
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-05-18
<yano> http://www.novaspivack.com/science/we-have-discovered-a-new-pattern-in-the-prime-numbers-parallax-compression
<jenni> [ We Have Discovered A New Pattern in the Prime Numbers: Parallax Compression | | Nova Spivack ] - https://bit.ly/2Iz5wVv
